# Talbot County



## Ramey Jackson

Okay guys, I thought that I'd start our thread again. Hopefully we can keep each other updated on the hunting conditions in our county. I'll check back in on Monday. Hopefully I'll have a pic of a double lunger to post!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Good Deal RAMEY... good luck.. I hope our roads and plots didnt wash away.. Guess Ill know soon enough.


----------



## Toliver

What club are you guys in down there?


----------



## Ramey Jackson

I'm in White Oak Sporting Club. Just outside of woodland.


----------



## Toliver

I used to hunt in Talbot County.  But TMooney got out of hand and I had to flee for my life and haven't hunted down there in about 7 years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

ARROWHEAD hunt club... Were bout 3-4 miles outside of Woodland..Turn by Chapmans and take the road behind it till ya run into a dirt road. Take the first left then go about a mile and were on both sides of the road..Where you located Toliver?


----------



## Toliver

I have property in Taliaferro County.  I grew up hunting in Talbot though.  Started hunting at age 7 and hunted there til about 7 years ago.  I used to belong to the Kennesaw Bushwhackers.   That's where I met TMooney and watched him grow up.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Browning - Your club butts up to mine. Stay straight on Bonnie Rd. and we are on both sides.

Toliver - Is Kennesaw Bushmasters camp off of 116?


----------



## Toliver

_Toliver - Is Kennesaw Bushmasters camp off of 116?_

The Kennesaw Bushwhackers' camp is just in the edge of Talbotton off 41.  Turn back to the left just after entering town and passing the elementary school.  Most of their property lies inbetween 90 and 208.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Okay, wrong one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ramey, yea I know where yall are at. My dad and I thought about joining Whiteoak several years back because our road gets nasty when it rains..How long have yall been there? I think this will be our 12th year. somewhere around that.The first several years the hunting was great, then it died off for a while but since they cut our land it has returned full strength...


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Browning - This is my eleventh year. The hunting is a lot diffenent than it was back then. We have been trying to get our buck/doe population stabalized for a decade. The past three years have been incredible. Instead of seeing 10-15 does and small bucks a sitting, you see less deer. In fact, I saw way more bucks than does last year. We actually have a "RUT" now. We are killing an average of 13 quality bucks per year. Most of those deer are at least 3 1/2 years of age. We also hunt 25 people on 3000 acres. Which helps on minimizing pressure on the heard. 

Anyway, you should come by the camp some time. We've always got a light on!


----------



## pidget

*talbot county rut*

when is the rut gonna be due this year in talbot? last yeatr they were running does opening week-end after the full moon. if anyone has an idea for this year i would like to here it, thanks


----------



## Deano

Hey browning 7wsm I hunted in arrowhead hunting club about 8 years ago
I grew up hunting there .I now hunt down the road in talbotton . I might stop buy and see you guys this season, since I'am back in talbot now


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dean Haught? Is that you... If it is  this is David.. Come on by one day and see us...


----------



## Deano

Are you guys going down this weekend ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

check pm


----------



## sgsjr

Talbot County rut is all over November 16th every year.
Good hunting for two weeks either side of this date.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Well I changed my name a little from huntin heel.  Where is ICS and danny?  Any reports on how the rain affected food plots at all in Talbot?  I am going to check mine this weekend and I am prepared for the worst.


----------



## leoparddog

Walking the roads around WhiteOak this weekend, I don't think a single acorn survived the bad weather.  I've never seen so many littering the ground.  I don't know what the early (and nearly complete) acord drop portends but hopefully the food plots survived the nearly 6" of rain.

Ramey, did you get a chance to scope out any of our plots?


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Max,

The food plots look great. Looks as if they survived the flood. Keep in mind we had a small rain the night after we completed the planting. I guess that helped the seed establish.


----------



## Danny_GA

Well the last storm left it's mark at Lost Gate.  Our camp shelter was blown down and I understand that we have a lot of hardwoods down.  How did everyone else fare?

Now let's see what Ivan does.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well Danny,

we fared pretty well.  Our camp was in pretty good shape.  A tarp or two got hit a lil hard, but othere than that all we had was some small pine damage.  One of our guys did lose a trail camera and a treestand to the storms.  The tree he had his camera on uprooted and buried the camera under the rootball.  And the tree he had a stand in fell over not damaging the stand or ladder sticks, but the tree that fell afterwards fell and bent the ladder sticks.  I can imagine that must have been more fun than Mr. Toad's wild ride when that happened.  Lucky for us our foodplots all looked awesome and did not wash a bit.  In fact, they had grown quite a lot due to the rainfall.  We saw a number of does and smaller bucks on opening weekend, but nothing was put in the freezer.  One doe was shot and not recovered.  We'll see what happens this weekend with Ivan.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Our foodplots look awesome as well.  In fact we had 3 plots that grew 2-3 inches in their first week.  I guess it was due to the amount of rainfall after planting.  Our persimmons were still on the trees, but are looking really ripe and ready to fall anyday now.  Muscadines are still there and so are plenty of acorns.  No deer killed opening weekend, or atleast not recovered.  One was shot, many were seen.  On to week 2.


----------



## Danny_GA

I am really amazed at the lack of washing from 8.5 inches of rain.  I quess it was dry enough and the rain spread out enough it didn't run off.  That won't be the case though if Ivan comes to visit.  The ground is already saturated which is going to lead to two problems; runoff and our hardwoods will really take a pounding since they are in full leaf.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

I guess I need to go check things out this weekend.  Maybe I'll even take my bow.  I am praying for Ivan to stay away.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

It does look like we are going to luck out on Ivan. The storm has moved and we should just have more wind and not too much rain.


----------



## dbone

We were worried about a dead pine looming over a couple of campers but we got lucky the storm blew it down in the opposite direction    The clubhouse leaked pretty bad ruining a set of bunkbeds , but we are fixing to put in a Knox woodburning cookstove so a planned re-roofing is set for our next trip down , besides that the foodplots loved the storm


----------



## Danny_GA

*First deer hunt of the season*

I had a chance to hunt for a couple of hours on the family farm Tuesday afternoon.  Saw one doe with her two fawns, but they never got closer that 75 yards.  
Shot at a coyote at 23 yards.  It was a frontal shot and the arrow when between it's front legs.  I believe he jumped the arrow. After spending about 10 minutes circling the stand (out of range) he never did figure out where the arrow came from.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Danny,

Is it legal while bowhunting to shoot a coyote with a gun?


----------



## Danny_GA

It is illegal to be in possesion of any firearm while bow hunting during archery season.  So it is not illegal to shoot the coyote with a gun.  You just can't have the gun with you while bow hunting.


----------



## Toliver

Danny_GA said:
			
		

> It is illegal to be in possesion of any firearm while bow hunting during archery season.  So it is not illegal to shoot the coyote with a gun.  You just can't have the gun with you while bow hunting.



WHAT!!!?? You mean I can't multitask while sitting in the stand?  I thought for sure I could take my .22 for squirrels, my Glock 22 for "threats" and my bow for deer.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Danny,

Thanks!

So I can coyote hunt with a rifle as long as I do not have a bow?  What kind of rain have we had this week there?


----------



## Danny_GA

We are still at less than an inch as of 11:00 am Thurs., but the worst is yet to come.  I still have hope that the heavy wind will stay west of us.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Tornado Touches Down In Talbot*

Heard it on Channel 2, any reports?


Danny? 

Looked like it was North of Talbotton.


----------



## Danny_GA

Mo,

We were under a tornado warning from 1:40 to 2:00 after radar picked up  over Pleasant Hill, 4 miles east of Woodland on Highway 36.  I have not heard of any touching down, but it has been rough with the weather alert radio sounding off every few minutes. Over six inches of rain so far and this rain is not soaking in!!


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Hang in there Danny!

I'll be there in the morning and I can bring you a lifejacket   

Hopefully everyone is faring ok.  6 inches of rain is alot, especially when it doesn't soak in.  I saw a flash flood warning is in effect for Talbotton.  I bet the Flint River over on Pobiddy Rd. is roaring.  

I'm hoping to get to hunt tomorrow afternoon on the tailend of the storm.  Often times the movement should be good following the storm.  Good luck everybody.


----------



## sgsjr

The Flint River is so high you can see under it!!  I have measured 16 inches of rain from the combination of Frances and Ivan.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

sgsjr,

That cannot be good.  That big bag of Oats that I put right under the topsoil is probably over at ICS's place.  I will chawk it up to a learning experience.  At least I still have a bag of no plow that I can put on next weekend or tomorrow.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well,

We fared better than some I guess from Ivan's wrath.  We lost a few more hardwoods, but for the most part we had little damage.  There was some slight washing from the immense rains.  I hunted Friday afternoon in the high wind and saw nothing.  And again Saturday morning.  Found plenty of fresh tracks after the rain, so I know they didn't get blown out of the county.  Maybe they went for a trip over to TArheel's place?  Bet they were hungry when they got there.

Acorns are falling and being cut by squirrels.  Many on the ground are still bright green, but many are turning.  Should be a hot food source in the next weeks!

Finally got some more buck pictures on our trailcams this week.  Got three different 8 pointers.  One of which is nice and tall.  Got another pic of a bobcat this week.  That makes a bobcat pic a week for the past 5 or 6 weeks.  And they are showing on different cameras.  Must have a large territory or be a lot of bobcats.  

Found one set of tracks with dew claws walking on hard ground that 2 cigarette packs wouldn't cover, if it's not a buck, it's gotta be the biggest doe in Talbot County.

Our foodplots looked well, having gotten plenty of irrigation the past couple of weeks.  Now if we can get no rain for a lil while, and plenty of sunshine, they should jump up in height.

Til later.


----------



## Danny_GA

Well Ivan added to our problems.  The dam on our bever pond blew out and took a road with it.  We now have 400 acres not accessable by truck or four wheeler.  I will call Meade in the morning, but I am sure the road repair waiting list is long and slow.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Ouch, sorry to hear of your troubles Danny.  Sounds as if your end of the county may have gotten hit harder than ours.  We were very fortunate both times the storms went through.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Damage*

Not too much bad news. The water came over the top of my dam and washed a little off the back side of it. My small boat got washed into the spillway ditch and got caught and restricted the overflow. This may have caused the water over the top of the dam. Only the second time in 5 years.

Had a few trees acroos the road, but not too much.

Danny, 

Saw the bridge on Bugffington Rd. over Big Lazar creek and it was 3' under water! Not sure if the bridge is still there. Do you ever go down the road that far?


----------



## Danny_GA

I'll check the bridge this weekend.  Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

"And again Saturday morning. Found plenty of fresh tracks after the rain, so I know they didn't get blown out of the county. Maybe they went for a trip over to TArheel's place? Bet they were hungry when they got there."


That might be the case right now ICS but come October 16th it is going to be like the Golden Corral at my place.  I am going to take a couple of those 8 pointers off your hands.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, who is in favor of the weather staying the way it's been the last two days?

   I know I am.  Wish I was in a tree this week.  

Well, I certainly hope you do connect on an 8 point or two this fall Heel.  I know our plots are growing well and hopefully yours are too.  This week ought to be awesome for growth.

How'd your plots fare in the heavy rains Heel?


----------



## struttinsouthern

the weather has been great its that time of year let heaven begin good luck to all of yall i havent seen any big bucks yet killed only a doe that came in 20 yds she came rite into my drag rag that was sprayed with bow hunters set up


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

"How'd your plots fare in the heavy rains Heel?"


I am going to find out tomorrow or Saturday.  I went ahead and bought some more stuff in case I need to replant.  I will let you know but I am pretty sure the oats I planted will be history.  If it all is fine I am going to scout a little and hang my stand.

You are right about this weather--it is incredible.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*What Foodplot?*

Have not planted them yet. Going down this weekend. Too wet last weekend. Out of town the one before. This is the latest we have ever waited, hope we get it done.


----------



## dawg51

New to the forums at Woody's.  Ramey, your old roommate got me started on this and just wanted to let you know that I also hunt Talbot Co.  I am a member of Kennesaw BushWhackers and have hunted with them for 4 years now.  I have hunted White Oak with Gates last year and really enjoyed it there.  Will definitely be dropping by this year to see ya'll and hope to finally get to meet you. Later.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Well guys --always expect the unexpected.

I went today and believe or not my oats held and look great but the stuff I paid to get planted look bad.  Acorns are down big time.  

Found a great stand place but I cannot figure out my new summit viper-I may have even broken it today--it has got me down big time.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Now Heel, how hard can it be to hang a stand?  Just kidding!  How do you think you may have broken it?

Well, I didn't get to hunt this weekend.  3 of our guys did and no one killed anything.  One guy saw a coyote, and another saw a spike with 12 - 14" daggers on top.  Sounds weird if you ask me.  Food plots are looking good.  Acorns are down everywhere and still falling according to their reports.  Looks like we're going to get some rain from Hurricane Jeanne, that is unless she gets turned around like she did in the Atlantic.  Been a weird season for storms.  But our foodplots like the rain. 

Anybody else have any luck?

2 weeks til muzzleloader!  3 til modern Firearms! and 4 til I go to Illinois!


----------



## Danny_GA

One yearling doe was taken at Lost Gate this weekend and a small 8 pointer  missed.  

I was able to get two plots broken and will plant them next weekend.  I have not been in hurry this year with all of the acorns on the ground.  I am trying to time things to be raedy once the acorns start running out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

None taken on our club this weekend.. I didnt see any. One member saw 13 total, all Does and babies but couldnt get shots.. It was awfully warm done there.Plenty of acorns , still hearing them fall to my suprise.. Several new rubs and small scrapes.. Maybe it will start cooling off soon...


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

"Now Heel, how hard can it be to hang a stand? Just kidding! How do you think you may have broken it"

You are right ICS. When it comes to putting some thing together I am an idiot.  I never use my toolbox cause I hardly know what to do with it.  I am good with anything else besides that and  electronics. I  know the law and I know finances but not building, putting together something.

I bent the latches to **** but thats it. I got stuck up the tree.  I will give you a good deal on it if you want it.  I need a ladder stand. All of this is the very reason why I plan on joining your club next year if you will still take me.


----------



## struttinsouthern

ok this is how it goes by georgia law you are not allowed to carry a fire arm with you while bow -hunting sept11-oct15 then when fire arms season (not muzzleloader season yall did say"" rifle"") kicks in you can bring a high powered rifle to the stand while bow hunting


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

HUH??? :


----------



## Danny_GA

struttin

That about sums it up.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, if you're interested in a ladder stand, you might be in luck.  There is a guy who hunts between our property and yours, that lives about 5 minutes from you (just down from Dogwood country club) and he builds ladder stands.  They have nice sturdy ladders and extra roomy platforms.  They have a sitting platform and a standing platform.  Not to mention they are taller than most ladder stands, the top of the seat is 17 feet if I remember correct, putting eye level at 20 feet.  He also makes extensions for them if you want them taller.  We have 3 or 4 of them on our place, if interested maybe you can take a look at one of ours.  I think he only sells them for like $125 or somewhere close to that if I remember correctly.

As far as a summit climber goes, not interested.  I like, nope, let me rephrase that, I love my Ol' Man climbing stand and a close second is my API GrandSlam Supreme.  I hunt alot out of loc-on stands with ladder sticks as well.  

If we have an opening, we'll take you under our wing and teach you a few things heel,   I'm sure hoping to connect on one this weekend.  I've been hunting at my house this week.  I saw 5 bucks in my pasture Monday night as Jeanne poured rain.  1 was a big wide 8 or 10 point, and 2 were nice and tall 8 points with approx. 14-15" spread.  Two others were there too, but they were much smaller.  I passed on a 8" spike last night waiting for the bigboys to arrive.  

You coming down this weekend Heel?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Had a chance to hunt today, so I drove down to the lease and got there right at day break. I hunted my stand in the pines, and as I just got settled in about 7:40 I saw movement in front of me. I had a Doe coming to me . When she got about 40 yards in front she got behind some thick stuff. Poof she never appeared again. They seem to be moving early in the mornings right now. Gonna try to make it back for ML season..


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Well ICS--I just bought a ladder stand for $120.00.  I would like to see one of those you are talking about.  I think I am going to hang here this weekend and make it down next weekend--I will have my stand by then.  Good luck wherever you hunt this weekend


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, let's just say that the last weekend of bow season was somewhat interesting at our place in Talbot county.  I started the weekend off by walking up on a 2 1/2 to 3 foot rattler saturday morning in the dark.  After a quick shorts changing, I regained my composure and hunted without anything being seen.  One member saw 4 does feeding heavily on muscadines and acorns.

Hmmm, let's see, midday found a couple of us making sure our smokepoles were ready for next week.

Oh yeah, then came Saturday evening.  I climbed high over a lush, Biologic foodplot.  At 5:30, I look down and across the plot, and at 19 yards I see a 4 - 5 foot rattler come slithering out of the pines into my plot.  After a quick challenge from a fellow member, I decided to see if I could hit the snake with my bow.  I stood, I drew, and WAALAA!  I cut his nose off.  I had a nice blood trail, but couldn't find any helpers to go help me track.  I told the other guys I thought I heard him crash, but to no avail.

Sunday morning I decided to hunt the other side of the property and get away from the rattler haven I had been near on Saturday.  The wind was right, the lanes were clear.  All seemed good.  Then I heard deer blowing due west of me.  After deciding that they had to be blowing at something else, I resumed my concentrated thinker position.  Then I saw it, there not 20 yards from me, slinks in one of the largest bobcats I have ever seen.  No lie he was 4 feet from nose to tail and super fat.  He appeared and disappeared just as quietly.  Then I figured what had make the deer blow as he came directly from them.  

All in all, very exciting weekend.  But could have done without the first part.  Bring on the GUNS!!!


----------



## Ga-Spur

Can you take a .22 and a bow to hunt coyotes with?


----------



## Danny_GA

Ga-Spur

Not during deer archery season.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

I want you to clean up that snake problem before I join ya here. What in the heck do you do when you walk up one in the dark?  I found my dads old smokepole this weekend but cannot find the kit so I am going to wait till next year I guess.  Cannot wait until the 16th gets here--my stand came in the mail --weighs about 100lb but think I will put it out this weekend.

Good shot on the snake---if that is really true!


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, I did hit the snake, but I wasn't even to interested in tracking him.  I think I sliced his front inch of nose off.  He did leave alot of blood as he slithered off.  I wished I would have pierced him to the ground, but oh well.

As far as walking up on one in the dark, all I could do was turn into a bushhog and go around.  Lucky for me I was running late, so the sun was coming up helping me to see (I didn't have my flashlight).


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

That is one heck of a shot.  Good thing you brought an extra pair of shorts. I cannot wait until the 16th.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

When are you going to Illinois?  I am going to put my ladder stand together this Sunday and I will probably need help for about 30 minutes sometime to tie it up. If you will be gone I will try and get some one from here to come down with me.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

I'm leaving for Illinois two weeks from Saturday.  We're actually hunting from the 24th through the 30th.  I can't wait!  The reports from there are awesome so far, and the rut isn't even started yet.  

I'm not going to be there on Sunday this weekend.  I'll be there Saturday.  Would be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

That is great about Illinois.  Will be looking forward to hearing about it when you get back.  As far as the stand--I am not putting it toghether until this Sunday --it has so many bolts and screws so I am going to do it here and then take it down next weekend for opening day.  I will just hunt on the ground Saturday morning and if someone comes down with me I will put it up afterwards if not I may grab you for a few minutes when you get back from Illinois.

I am so excited too about this year. I have saved my days off and have Thursdays and Fridays off from the 2nd week of the season until Thanksgiving all except for one weekend. Good luck


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, I'll be there opening weekend heel if you want to put it up.  Just let me know.

Muzzleloader weekend came with a little bit of success at our camp.  One doe was killed as she vacuumed acorns from the ground.  3 others were seen too far to shoot, and I saw a unihorn buck - one sweeping beam about 15 - 16 inches long with no points coming from or sign thereof.  He must've broken the other.  He was a young deer.

We did however locate a large number of fresh scrapes all over the property.

Noone saw a deer whatsoever except in the hardwoods.  The foodplots are vacant and looking good.  That's ok, they'll be ready when the acorns are gone (about the time I return)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*ML opener...*

... Was uneventfull for me as I saw nothing. Several members saw some deer but didnt get any shots. It was awfully muggy. Cant wait till gun opener, looks like the waether should be alot better..


----------



## Danny_GA

*Ole Smokey Scores*

I managed to take a 1.5 year doe on the family farm with my side lock this morning at 8:10 in a light rain.  She had a fawn which means she bred as a fawn which is really good news around here.  She dressed out at 72 lb.s (5 - 7 lb.s above average) and had a stomach full of Chestnut Oak Acorns.

I really looking forward to this weekend's gun opener.  I will have two daughters, one possibly two future son in laws, and of course my bride hunting with me.  It will truely be a family event!


----------



## Danny_GA

*Fall QDMA Meeting*

The Chattahoochee Valley Branch will have it's fall meeting on Thursday, Oct, 21, 7:00 PM, at the Phenix City Shriners Club.  We will have a hotdog supper, a presentation on aging deer on the hoof followed by a shoot don't shoot slide presentation, raffle for a deer stand, and drawings for door prizes.

There is no charge for the meeting and you need not be a QDMA member to attend.

It is about a 45 minute drive to the Shriners Club from Talbot County and if you come down for a long weekend it will be an informative meeting and a chance for more of us Talbot County Hunters to meet.

Let me know if you are interested in attending and/or need addittional information.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Congrats Danny*

Only 2 hunters at Slippery Hill this past weekendMy buddy killed a nice doe Sat. PM about 6:00. He was over acorns. That is the place to be right now and the acorns are still falling. 

Went by Chapmans Sat nite to drop off deer and he said he only took in 8 so far. Very slow!!


----------



## riddler

*10yrs in Talbot*

I have hunted Talbot for 10 yrs.   I have 300 acres near Geneva.  I am new to the forum.  Good stuff, I will keep in touch.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*riddler, dawg51*

Welcome to the board.. Always good to hear from other hunters from Talbot..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Since we had two Talbot threads, I got with Delton and he combined both of them. All post from both should still be there..


----------



## leoparddog

White Oak has yet to kill a deer this year.  This is unheard of in our club.  Johnny Chapman said on sunday that last year on ML opener, he took in 80 deer.  As of the reporting time, he only had 2 in the cooler.  Quote: "He was standing there with his hands in his pockets and his lower lip stuck out."

Just about everyone (15 guns or so) hunted both in the woods and in the foodplots and we took zip. 

Are they moving at midday?  What's up with the hunting this fall?  I guess we'll have to wait for a good hard freeze to get them moving. :


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Were waiting on that freeze.Half of our land was clearcut 2 yrs. ago and there is browse for them everywhere. They dont have to move..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*L'Dog*

If find the answer please let us know. We saw very little but one member got a nice doe Sat. PM. AT 8:30 Sat nice Johnny said he had 8. 

That is slow!!


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

I appreciate that if it is not too much trouble. It is put together for the most part it is just a matter of setting it up.  It would have taken hours if I had not put it together here.  Whatever time is conveinient for you.  If you were planning on staying in the woods all day just let me know ---it is really important to me for it not to be inconveinient. 

Also---if you still have an opening I am ready to join your club when an opening arises.  I would not be planning on hunting there this year if you do have an opening so maybe a discounted rate might be appropriate just for this year.  If not I would like to be considered next effective opening ASAP to hold the spot.  Let me know.


----------



## Danny_GA

*To many acorns on the ground!*

Thanks for having the two Talbot Co. threads put together.  I did not realize we had two going.

I am afraid that it is going to be hard to pattern deer this weekend with all of the available food on the ground.  They just don't have to move much.

Earlier in the thread someone asked about the Talbot Co. rut.  I believe Nov. 10 is the magic day, but have seen more bucks the two weeks before.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Talbot County Rut  --  Between Nov. 7 and Nov. 17 typically on our place.  A few years ago we saw it as late as Thanksgiving though.

Heel  --  Should be there, as long as my side work doesn't kill me first.  I'll be there.  I usually hunt to between 10:30 and 11, so anytime after that is fine.  We can talk about membership then.  The president, my father-in-law, will be there and he would have to make the decision on fee for this year.  I would guess it hard to discount this season as we ended up 2 short.  But it's his call.

One other member killed a doe on Sunday morning, so we got 2 for the muzzleloader weekend and the season as of now.  The weather is shaping up to be nice for opening weekend.  Hope it gets them moving more.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

That's ok Johnny.  Maybe it would be better not to even mention it to him then. I would not want to get off on the wrong foot with anyone in the club---I thought it might be an idea since I plan on only hunting down the road for this year at least. I would like to do something though since I plan on stopping by and for all your offers to help me over the past year. 

I will stop by around 11:30 or 12 assuming I am not dragging one out.


----------



## leoparddog

I've decided that this weekend I'm going to abandon my regular hunting spots and hunt them where they are and not where they usually are. 

So I'll be sneaking and peaking in the thick stuff. - kinda crawling around on my belly like JFK   

maybe hang a climber overlooking a bunch of briars and maybe some grapes.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Opening Weekend Reports???*

Sounded like a war zone Sat. AM in Talbot. We killed 4 does and saw a lot of other deer, 3 spikes and a 6 were seen. Neighboring club killed and nice 8 that field dressed at 160#.

Slow Sunday AM and Sat. PM, it warmed up a lot.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Danny_GA

*Lost Gate Opener*

One doe taken and one lost this weekend.  A good many yearly bucks seen.  Not as much shooting as I was expecting with the cool weather Saturday morning.


----------



## riddler

*Opener*

We saw lots of deer this weekend but nothing of any size. We had 5 people hunting and saw 23 deer total.  That included Friday evening muzzleloader as well.  Most of the deer were in the acorns and seen in the evenings.  There was alot of shooting around our club.  Several scrapes...  Also got two nice 8-pointers on a trail cam.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, opening weekend of firearms has arrived.  Our club had slight success over the weekend.  One member hunted Friday morning and saw a small bobcat, and a small yearling in the afternoon.  He also killed an amazing shrinking deer at 160 yards, which turned out to be a buttonhead that he shot for a mature doe.  We all laughed hard at that one.  Another member shot a 1 1/2 year old doe.  A 4 point was seen, alot of squirrels and rabbits, and we welcomed a new member into our midst.  A big welcome goes out to Hunting Tarheel as our 9th and newest member.   

Well, now that all is said and done, I'm off to begin washing, packing, and loading for my trip to Illinois next week.  Good luck to all while I am gone.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Well thanks ICS.  I am actually excited about it.  I was even thinking today of maybe trying to hunt there one afternoon this week.  Got any suggestions on where I should try if i do.  Good bunch of guys there and I am looking forward to making a good contribution for the future.

Bust a big one in Illinois.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, let me think..........  I would think up in the front where we went and looked at the ladder stand on the edge of the oaks and pines, with the foodplot would be good.  If not that, the tripod where I killed my buck last year would be good.  it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time in whatever stand you choose.  I've got a few other ideas, but not sure how to describe how to get to them.  They're not real visibile on the map.  I would focus on a good food source though.

One other deer, a doe, was killed on our place this past weekend (sunday).  In fact it was her first kill.  She shot the deer right at daylight with her husband in the stand with her.  He climbed down, took the deer to camp, did the necessary chores, all the while she kept hunting til nearly 12:30.  Let me tell you, she's gonna get the big bucks if she keeps hunting like that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

We had a total of three Does killed.. Several small Bucks were seen but no shooters.. All I saw was a flock of turkeys Mon. morning. All in all it was a good opener for us..


----------



## sgsjr

Have went hunting every evening since opening day.  Seeing a doe or two each afternoon.  Not witnessing a whole lot of movement.  Also, seeing very few deer beside the roads leaving Talbot each morning at 5:30.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Deer Population is Down In Talbot*

As I have said before, the deer density is way down in a lot of Talbot county. Too many does are being killed!

LIke you said SGSJR, I do not see near as many deer on the roads as I used to. I bet the density is half of what it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Danny_GA

*Optimum Deer Density*

I agree and respectfully disagree.

Agree
Our deer density is down.  Ten years ago I would see an average of twenty deer at night on Highway 36 between Woodland and Waverly Hall.  Now I will see only a couple.  In addition a State Biologist also confirmed our population is down, but still probably around 40 deer per square mile.

Disagree
Our population should still be lowered in places and the doe harvest maintained in the other areas.  Our club harvests does five to one over mature bucks with an average of one slip up per year (based on a three year average).  I  do not think we have over harvested does and we are seeing a more balanced sex ratio.  For example there were around a dozen yearling bucks seen opening weekend.  Ten years ago that would have been two dozen does and most of the yearling bucks harvested.  Fewer does are being seen because, yes there are fewer of them which is good, but they are now hunted hard and a mature doe with twin fawns can be a challege to see and harvest.

When the doe population is lowered they become more productive which counter acts a heavy harvest.  For example on our farm in Woodland where the does are hunted hard all of my 3.5 year old does have twin fawns and I harvested a 1.5 year doe this season that had a fawn of her own.  That means she bred as a fawn herself which is an  indicator of excellant herd health.  In addition her body weight was 7 to 10 ponds higher that what we see on our lease and Big Lazer WMA which is only ten miles away.

You always have the ability to reduce your doe harvest when and if you reach the optimum level.  I personally feel that it is very difficult to over harvest does using legal means and if you do, the deer will quickly repopulate with reduced pressure.


----------



## sgsjr

It is hard to reduce pressure on the leased land adjacent to yours.


----------



## leoparddog

WhiteOak is centered around the waterplant lake south of 116 - we've got about 3000 acres.

We've definitely thinned out our does over the last few years.  Our average doe harvested is much older now with many being 3.5 yrs old.  We don't see the does we used to, but on average we do see many more bucks as they have to go cruising to find hot does.  

Our average buck harvested last year was about 3.5 yrs old and we took about 12 of them.

Our club is much smaller now than it used to be, down from around 37+ to 25-28 now.  Our harvests are down too, since there are fewer of us, and we don't move the deer around as much since there are fewer of us in the woods.

A person I know like to drive the roads in Talbot after dark and look for deer - the last I heard he still sees plenty of deer esp around Hwy 36 and around Talbot.  I haven't spoken to him about it this year though.


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

I have to agree somewhat that the deer density is down.  We've had our lease since the '92 season and we used to see many more at a time.  However, the place was fresh cut and you could see.  Now we have pines that are thick and cut down our visibility considerably.  However, though the density seems lower, we are seeing a much more balanced herd.  We typically kill 3 - 4 does per buck each season.  We onnly have 442 acres, but the most we've ever killed in a season was 19 deer, of which 4 were bucks.  

I think one thing that could affect the reduced road sightings is the popularity of foodplots over the past number of years.  I know nowadays, it's not uncommon to trailers full of tractors, 4 wheelers, and planting equipment almost any weekend in the county.  I know we have them spread all over our place.  I can't help but think that by increasing food sources away from roads, draws deer inward.  Iknow not every club has plots, but more and more are starting.

Well guys, hold down the fort while I'm gone.  I'm leaving for Illinois Saturday morning and will be gone for a week.  Good luck to all.


----------



## reddawg9

*Bucks*

Ever Sence We Have Been Shooting 10 To 15 Does Off The Place In Talbot We Have Been Seeing A Hole Lot More Buck Sign,we Are Still Seeing Does About Every Time We Go Out,just Not Seeing The 3.5 Yr Does Any More Witch Is Good,they Will Run Off The Younger Does.
As Danny Stated:we Shoot To Does Witch Where 1.5 Yrs Old With Fawns,know When Was The Last Time We Saw That.
Other Thing That Has Made It Harder To See Deer This Last Couple Of Yrs The Acorn Have Not Been Right, Deer Have Been Having To Move To Find Food And When They Find It They Stay Until It Is Gone.
I Think Hunters Are Finding Out That Food Plots Do Make A Change.

How Much Buck Sign Have Ya'll Been Seeing?
We Have Found Alot Of Horn Trees The Last Couple Of Weeks,and A Hole Lot Of Scrapes, Maybe The Time Is Coming Soon,it Would Be Nice If Ti Would Get Cold.

Heading Down Know To Get In The Stand For The Afternoon Hunt,good Luck To Every One Run Some Toward Hwy 36 & Big Lazer Creek.


----------



## gregj

I hunted opening day of muzzleloader and opening day
of regular gun season.  On muzzle loader day i saw a
very large bodied buck with wide spread plus a young 8 pt
and a spike.  Never got a shot at either.  Buck fever took over when i saw the big one, and the other two were just off our lease and i wouldn't take the shot.
  On opening day of regular gun season i again saw the young 8 pt but he was hanging out just off our lease
in a food plot the adjacent club has close to our line.
In the evening i saw another nice 8pt on our land but he busted me before i could gete the gun up.  
 I know one of the guys who hunted during bow season
who claims to have seen over 20 deer (all does and fawns)
duriing bow season.  Probably saw the same deer several
times over.  I myself have only seen one doe so far.


----------



## sgsjr

A drop in the density, to a point, is a good thing.  Talbot needed it but I think, with the number of hunters we have, we are at a point that the density need to be maintained about where it is.  In my part of the county, we have a hunter on every hill.

I am concerned that everybody hunting and reading magazines are now wildlife biologist.  Each managing with their own theories and many contradicting the next tract of land.

I personally would like to see the season not come in till the first Sat in November.


----------



## Danny_GA

redawg,

We saw a lot of rubbing and some scrapes last weekend.  In years with lots of acorns (this year certainly rates at the top for acorns) ruuting activity seems to be more intense. The bucks act like they have alot more energy.  We should have a strong rut this year unless warm weather settles in.


----------



## Danny_GA

sgsjr

Times are changing and yes a lot more people are educating them selves about deer biology and management.  I believe that is a great shift as it indicates some hunters are moving away from just being consumers to being managers.  This is good for the resourse and the tradition of hunting in general.

You are also correct that there are many different techniques being used and this is human nature.  Biologist don't even always agree with each other.  The solution to this is additional information and education based on the latest research.


----------



## reddawg9

*Deer*

Man I Hunted All Day Friday And Sat. Morning Over Some Great Buck Sign And ***** Lot Of Acrons(is The White Oak Crop Unbelievable Or What)and Did Not See A Deer All Week End Ther Were 6 Of Us In Camp And Not A Person Saw A Deer.
I Sure Do Hope The Cooler Weather Will Hurry Up And Come On In.
How Did Eveyone Else Weekend Go, Hope It Was Better Then Mine?
We Normally See Deer All The Time We Are In The Woods I Guess This Moon Coming On Has A Big Factor And All The Food On The Ground.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Reddawg,

I hunted basically all day Thursday, friday and Saturday and saw nothing but millions of Turkeys.  I really am disappointed as well.  It sounded like a war zone yesterday.  I have not seen a deer in about a year now--whereas before they were everywhere.  I am supposed to have 2 days off next week but am thinking about saving it until it gets colder---I am getting nothing on camera either.  It really stinks and I do not have much sign this year either.


----------



## riddler

*Lots of Deer*

We saw 16 deer between 3 hunters this weekend.  I killed a nice 7 pointer.  It should have been a 9, but it did not have any brow tines.  It was by itself but the hocks were dark.  Things should start picking up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sgsjr

Saw a few does and a spike this weekend.  Talked to all the local hunting camps and they are all very disappointed at there season so far.  NO kills and few sightings.

just Keep on a few more years.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Weekend Report*

At Slippery Hill had a pretty good weekend, 5 hunters killed 3 deer, 2 does and a nice 10 point. The 10 pointer was killed Friday PM about 6 wandering thru the pines probably heading to some scraps. Came back to a grunt call at 40 yards. 16" inside spread,  live weight 180# and his tarsal glands were just barely starting to smell. Neck was not that swollen. Rut anin't here yet. Johnny Chapman confirmed the rut is at least a week or two away.

A couple of  spikes were also seen and some small does were passed. Deer were in the food plots in the PM.

Weekend of the 6th ought to be good!


----------



## WishboneW

Tarheel, If you need any help reducing those noisy, pesky turkeys come this spring, I'll be glad to give you a hand.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

"Tarheel, If you need any help reducing those noisy, pesky turkeys come this spring, I'll be glad to give you a hand."


They are driving me nuts.  I saw 3 hens thursday morning as quiet as can be but after that they raised cain for 3 straight days.  Thursday night I heard just a little cluck and one walked within 10 yards of me and looked right at me and layed down and hid for 10 minutes. 

I have never turkey hunted before but learned a whole lot about them this weekend.


----------



## WishboneW

Tarheel,  those turkeys will give you a heart atack 2 times a year.  Once in the fall when you think it is a big buck sneaking past and then again in the spring when they gobble at your call or an owl,  just at dawn.   Nothing like it.  Try it once and you will have a hard time getting it out of your system.  You might even develop the opinion that deer hunting is just an excuse to scout for turkeys.

ICS, Jerod, and myself  all hunt 'em in the spring.

As this is my first year in the club I am not sure who else there does.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Oh hey man--I did not know that was you.  Of course anyone in the club can hunt on my property anytime.  I almost went to your place and hunted last Friday since you guys are seeing deer but waited.    

Come on over and scout away---I just wish I could find deer. My place is your place and i mean it.


----------



## riddler

*Deer Cooler*

Slippery Hill MO - Was the 10-pointer killed Friday taken to Fuller's deer cooler?  I took my 7-pointer there on Saturday and he had a nice 10-pointer in there.


----------



## WishboneW

Heel,  Wes and I hunted Saturday, did not see a thing.  Wes stayed and hunted sunday, but I have not heard how he did.  

Maybe this week end will will show a little more.  I did find a couple of pretty good rubs.

ICS indicaed that they appeared to be moving to the food plots.  There were still plenty of acorns on the ground and more falling where I was hunting.

Thanks for the offer on the turkeys.  Wait till spring.  Nothing like it.


----------



## sgsjr

Sunday night about 10:30 I heard two shots in Talbot and, last night about 1:30 I heard another shot.  It seems the night hunters are out in force.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Riddler*

My buddy's 10 point was taken to Chapmans Friday PM. It was killed off our lease on Hut Rd. near Box Springs. Our camp is off Po Biddy so we usually use Chapmans.

The buck was not in full rut yet. Still seeing does in the food plots.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Wishbone,

When are yall going down?  I am supposed to be off Thursday and Friday but with this weather and moon --I am just not sure I should take off these two days.


----------



## WishboneW

Most likely Sunday.  I have a funeral to go to Saturday and will not be able to make it.

I will be going to the quota hunt at Rum Creek next week, so I plan to take off Wed - Tue of next week.  I will hunt the other lease that I am in after the quota hunt. That is historically the best time of the year, moon phase irrelevant, in that part of Monroe county.

Charles Alscheimer ( I am not sure of the spelling) has a good book out on hunting deer according to the moon phase.  He believes that the three days prior to the first full moon past the atumnal equinox and the week after provide the best opportunity to take a trophy buck.  That does not mean that you will see lots of deer.  All of his statistics deal with Yankee deer and may not apply to the Confederates.  Still a good read, though.  

That would suggest that your plans for Thursday and Friday may be OK.  If you do so, I would plan to sit on stand all day.  I have killed many deer during the middle of the day, particularly when every one else gets down for lunch.  Might just be they have us patterned.

Given the time of year, I am sure that there will be at least 2 others there.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Sounds good Wishbone.

I was thinking of maybe hunting your property maybe one day in the ladder stand on the side of the property that ICS saw the snakes.  I think he said a member who is never there from Alabama owns that stand.  I would be kind of outta the way there --do you think that would be ok?  

Good luck!


----------



## WishboneW

That stand he described to you in an earlier post sounds good.  I was referred to that stand by another member during muzzle loader week.

Also there are several stands down by the creek that would probably be OK.

During a week day you will likely be the only one hunting at this time of year.  Which ever site you choose should be OK as there will be no one else there to interfere with.  

If you follow the basics, ie. hunt the wind, be meticulous about scent control and movement you should have a good chance at seeing deer from any stand.


----------



## Danny_GA

Nothing taken over the weekend at Lost Gate and sightings were down.  There is a tremendous amount of both rubbing and scraping.

I hunted on the farm Monday morning and saw 1 mature doe with 2 fawns and 2 additional yearling does.

This morning I saw a 2.5 year old buck (7 or 8 pointer) that needs a couple of more years.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Sounds like it is getting started Danny.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## humantermite

*First Time To Visit Site Since 9-19-2004*

HELLO!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well, and has had some rememberal times in the outdoors. My wife and I have only hunted 1-1/2 days in Talbot Co., but we were each able to harvest a doe.(SAUSAGE!!!!!!)  

      GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


----------



## Danny_GA

Termite,

Are you and your wife coming down this weekend?  We need to get together for dinner sometime during the season.


----------



## reddawg9

*Deer Sightings*

Danny
  When Did You See The Deer You SAW Yesterday And Today?

  Where You Hunting Over A Food Plot Or In The Woods?

  Just Asking Trying To Find Out When The Deer Are Moving,trying To Decide To Go In The Woods At First Light On Friday,or Wait Until A Little Later, Do To The Fact Of The Full Moon.

If You Do Not Mind Me Asking Where Is Your Club Located?
We Hunt Off Of Hwy 36,next To Big Lazer Creek.
                  Thanks, Dog


----------



## Danny_GA

redawg

Tuesday:  Mature doe, yearling doe, and 2 fawns at 7:47 AM.  1 additional yearling doe at 8:08 AM.
Wednesday: 2.5 year old buck at 8:04.
Thursday: Mature doe, yearling doe, and two fawns at 7:54 AM. Yearling doe at 8:27 AM. 2.5 year old buck at 8:50 Am.  Everybody came through this morning.

This week I am hunting on the family farm on a long and narrow pasture separating 20 acres of hardwoods from recently thinned pines.  The deer are feeding in the hardwoods(white oak, red oak, water oak, and chestnut oak) until daylight and then moving into the pines to bed down.  The farm is on Highway 36 at the Woodland City Limits on the Thomaston side.

Lost Gate hunting Club is on both sides of the Buffington Road outside of Woodland bordered on the north by the Jeff Hendricks Road and on the south by Big Lazer Creek.

You will need to hunt transition areas between food and bedding, both morning and evening, until the full moon wanes.

Good Luck!


----------



## humantermite

Danny
  We will be coming down for Saturday and Sunday. We'll be leaving from 
work Friday afternoon. We also plan on being down for the whole week of
Thanksgiving. We would enjoy meeting you and your wife and going out to 
eat. 

  Thanks for the good info about the deer movement. Maybe it will help our
success this weekend.


----------



## Danny_GA

Went back out this afternoon and started seeing deer at 6:05.  A doe came by with the 2.5 year old buck in tow.  At 6:25 the two fawns came out into the pasture feeding on clover (mixed with fescue).  At 6:30 the mature doe came out and I took her with a 200 yd shot.  She turned out to be only 2.5 years old which is great for her to have twins.

Big Lazer WMA is having their first quota gun hunt.  Six bucks from 2.5 up to 6.5 have been taken since Wednesday.  The hunters are reporting seeing a lot of chasing!  Looks like the fun is beginning!

Good Luck to everyone this weekend and hunt safe.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Danny,

Hunted thursday and today on pine edges just off hardwoods and saw nothing.  Tried hunting all day but the heat finally wore me out.  Congrats on your deer.  I am getting no pictures and not finding much sign at all on my place but hunted ICS's lease this morning and sign is everywhere.  His whiteoak acorns are 3 times bigger than the ones I have for whatever reason.  Hated giving up but I just had that feeling that it was a lost cause due to heat.

Welcome back termite!


----------



## livetohunt

I have been seeing young bucks harrassing the does on our Talbot co. property. Almost every hunt late last week, I saw or heard bucks grunting. I think next week with the cooler weather, things should really pick up. Of course, the big boys are still laying around waiting till the does are ready. What is everyone else seeing right now?


----------



## Ramey Jackson

This is really for the folks that have been hunting Talbot for a while...

Have you guys noticed a decline in the deer heard around the Woodland area? I've been hunting Talbot for 11 years. We used to kill approx. 60 deer per year on 3000 acres (mostly does). However, the only reason we were killing that many deer is b/c the biologist instructed us to. We were trying to acheive the ultimate "QDM" club. 

On those days, you could sit on ANY of our 40 food plots and see 6+ deer at any given time. There were tracks EVERYWHERE! 

Now, deer sightings are very low, tracks are not what they used to be, and kill numbers are down. It's getting to a point that I do not even find it fun anymore! 

It this QDM practice what it's all hyped up to be? I totally believe in bettering the habitat, providing nutrition for ALL wildlife, and controlling the deer population. However, I not sure that the experts have their deer population formula correct.

Sorry for the rambleing...it's just my thoughts...


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

Illinois????????????????????  Tell us something exciting!


----------



## Danny_GA

Ramey,

I am in my 12th season in Talbot County hunting around Woodland.  My experience is similar in that our club of 1000 acres was harvesting 30 to 35 deer per year and we are down to 15 to 16 a year.  The population is down, but that is intentional.  Our population density was probably 65 deer per square mile and on average is probably 40 or so now.  Sightings are down and that is a concern because sightings are a measure of hunter satisfaction.

So what do we do?

You have more options with your situation of 3000 acres.  Consult with a biolgist and determine if your populatuion is now where it should be.  If it is, you can adjust your doe harvest accordingly.  If you still need to reduce your population (on the recommendation of the biologist) you will need to adjust your hunting tactics.  With lower numbers and heavy pressure, does are not as easy to harvest or even observe compared to the days of old.  You can no longer hunt the same stand year after year and see deer.

I am a strong supporter of QDM as I see it as the best management strategy for our deer herd, the habitat, and the tradition of hunting.


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr

*Need to change my name to....*

WhtOakneed2getsumdeer.

I have all the same concerns as you stated there Ramey. We are basically 1 1/2 months into deer season and we have harvested I think 3-4 does and somebody shot like a 10" inside spread 8 pointer this weekend.


----------



## WishboneW

Heel,  did you take off Thursday & Friday?

What stand did you hunt this past week end?


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Hey Wishbone,

Yeah.  I hunted my place Thursday till about 1:00 and drove over to your place Thursday afternoon.  I went to the stand by the hardwoods and clover and oats plot that your Alabama member put up. (over near where ICS shot the snake).  Actually there is another stand over near there that I accidentally walked to trying to find the stand that I hunted.  it also is a ladder stand with a camoflauge blind around it overlooking the hardwoods.  I did not know whose it was and decided not to hunt there but that place is primo.  The biggest acorns I have ever seen were there---somebody needs to be there this next weekend.  

You guys got more deer tracks than anyplace I have seen. I need help from you experts.  I was comparing white oak acorns at my place versus your place and mine are smaller and so many are rotten.  I am wondering if my oaks do not get enough sun or what.  Anyhow I think I may have some issues do to not having some trees thinned or something.  

How about you?  How did it go?


----------



## sgsjr

I agree in QDM to a point.  In talking to clubs around Po-Biddy, they are now haveing trouble keeping members when there is nothing to see.   I also think that over the high number years, we developed more "deer shooters" and very few "deer hunters."  That is now being seeing buy a lot of people.  I also think that 10 more years of 10 to 2 doe harvest will all but wind the sport up except for a select few.  Maybe this is what the DNR wants with them cutting funds, not replacing rangers, etc. Are we seeing a downsizing of the sport.

For info only, I have been watching the deer in Talbot for 42 years.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

sgsjr,

Have you noticed the decline?  To me shooting 11 deer a year seems extremely high to me.  I believe in QDM because you are right some want to shoot everything they see. Shooting spikes and little 4 and 6 pointers has always bothered me.  I have never hunted anywhere where I see 10 deer a weekend.  I am discouraged on deer sightings because I have seen one in about a year now in the woods but I won't quit. 

What do you think should be done?


----------



## reddawg9

*Qdm*

I Am Like Alot Of You Who Say They Like Qdm,but When Do You Draw The Line And Say You Have Kill Enough Does?

We Went To A Qdm Meeting Several Years Ago At Uga And One Of The Key Speacher Said Shoot Every Doe You See So It Would Make The Does Not Move As Much And Make The Bucks Come Out More,we Have Done That On Our Property,and Have A Hole Lot More Buck Sign Come Out And I Mean A Hole Lot More,and That Is Great.

But The Thing I Worry About Is We But Feed During The Summer(in Spin Feeders)and Have 12 Acreas Of Food Plots On 700 Acreas And Put Out 12 Cameras This Year And Have Taken Just A Had Full Of Pictures Of Fawns,and The Does We Have Killed This Year And The Ones We See Do Not Have Any Fawns With Them Or Do The Have Milk On Them,does The Mean I Need To Shoot More Does.

2000 Year Killed 25 Does 3 Bucks
2001 Killed 20 Does 2 Bucks
2002 Killed 15 Does 4 Bucks
2003 Killed 15 Does 4 Bucks


----------



## riddler

*Seeing Deer*

I have hunted Talbot for 10 years and my clubs experience this year is just the opposite.  We have 300 acres so it is hard to manage QDM on it if your surrounding neighbors do not practice QDM.  We do not shoot any does, assuming our neighbors are taking plenty.  From the sounds of the shooting, I think that they are.  We are averaging about 4 deer sightings per hunt.  We have killed 1 nice 9-pointer and let some smaller bucks walk.  I retreived some film this weekend that was on a scrape and it had 4 different bucks on it.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

There seems to be a trend here...at least from you guys that replied. I wonder if other counties are seeing the same thing? 

I believe this is an issue that we as hunters/sportsmen need to pay close attention to.


----------



## sgsjr

I live deep in the Talbot County woods and would say in my judgement, (not scientific) that the population is about half of what it was just five years agoe.  Now the buck heard seems to be of much better age structure.  It is at a level now that I would like to hold it.  But reasoning will show that if the same pressure is applied now that has been applied in last 5 or so years, the decline will only accelerate.  Also, people are paying big money to hunt deer so they have to shoot "their moneys worth."

But, to each his own and we will see what changes the future brings.

It is to be noted that I have feed the deer year round for about 25 years and this is the first year I have ever had feed go bad from no eating.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Deer Density is Way Down*

I agree with some of the above, the deer density is way down over the last 9 years and I am not sure the buck sightings are up. The buck/doe ratio has to be better, I am sure.

Bottom line is, we have killed too many does! I think the carrying capacity is much higher than the current level.

I don't know what the answer is. Can't tell my members not to kill any does.


----------



## WishboneW

Tarheel,  I have Wed -Friday off this week and Mone - Tue of next week. I will be hunting the quota hunt on Rum Creek Wed thru Sat and will likely be in Talbot County Sun. - Tue.  I had to run down to my lease in Monroe across from Rum Creek last nigh and pull my stands out of the woods.  The other member in my club called me at work and told me they were clear cutting the lease.  The are cutting every tree, sweet gums included, and leaving stands along the gullies and creeks only.  You can see from one end of 135 acres to the other.

This is my first year in the lease with ICS and co. so I know about as much or less than you do about the property.  From what I have seen, it I am very positive about the people and the prospects.From the postings regarding deer sightings in Talbot, the same has been happening on my lease in Monroe.  4 years ago the large club next door went QDM.  They baited and shot every doe they coul.  Sounded like a war every week end.  Now it is rare to see a deer, but about 2 years after, the deer we did see were larger, does included, and the bucks much better.  Last year we killed 2 shooters, an 8 and a 7.

The land owner on the other side reports the same results.

Depends on what you want, horns or deer sightings.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

I am going Saturday morning and coming back Saturday but next week I leave Tuesday night and am coming back Saturday.  I am doing the same the following week so I should be there quite a bit during the rut.  That stinks about Monroe. That is one reason I am glad I have that 55 acres over there that only I can choose whether it is to be cut. It would be nice to see more deer there though and it was costly. Hopefully my luck will be changing a little when it cools some. ICS and those guys have done a great job with that property and the deer have everything they need.  I also saw quail while walking back there--scared me to death. 

Well first off I like to get some meat--and then look mostly for horns.


----------



## WishboneW

The timber on the Monroe county place needed to be cut and is the reason that the land owner has the property, thus my hunting privledges.  I just wish he could have waited 2 more weeks.  Time is money.

I would rather have had a better balance between larger deer and more sightings / opportunities to take does at the expense of larger horns.  That being said, I still like the potential of a trophy, thus I looked for a club in Talbot county and so far am very pleased with what I have seen so far.

We only took 4 deer a year between 2 people at our Monroe county lease and that seemed to work out OK until the club next door went QDM.  My deer sightings on the WMA across the street dropped dramatically as well.  

I would love to own my own as well.  maybe in a couple of years.......


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Come on cold weather----it is on the way


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Where in the heck are you ICS?  I image you are busy since you were gone a week and you are probably spoiled now from hunting in big buck land. Are going to take any time off in the next two weeks?   

It is about to get right!


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Hunting is still great in Talbot*

Hello everyone,
  First time posting on this forum but I have been reading the posts for a couple of weeks now.  I have seen some truly desheartening discussions here and in GON about the hunting successes in Talbot and other counties in GA.  I have to say that I can strongly disagree that the hunting is or the herd is suffering.  I have seen more deer in the 3 days I hunted thus far this year than in all of last year.  To further that I have noted a ratio greater than 3 to 1 in buck sightings to doe.  While the racks ranged from a monster 12 pointer 3 1/2 to 4 1/2  years(I missed the shot on) to spike , I have seen three 8 pointers in the 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 year range also.  Not to say these are record breakers but you can't set aside the fact that the ratios and the quality I have seen are better than any other of the thirteen years I' ve hunted Talbot.  I hope that this is not just a fluke for me but a sign of things for others to experience as well.  I'll be in the Talbot county woods near Manchester this Sunday and Monday and I am optimistic as I can be.  Plus, I'd sure like another shot on that monster 12 I missed opening weekend.


----------



## sgsjr

Good luck but wait till the second week of December and tell us how many you see.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Rut Report*

From all of my sources the bucks are chasing does hard this past weekend in Talbot.

Everybody needs to ber in the woods!

Any more reports?


----------



## tcoker01

*Who is Toliver*

Hey Toliver you sound like your talking about my club in Talbot county, I know that there are 2 Kennesaw Bushwhackers in Talbot county but i'm sure your talking about my club specifically. We have about 2000 acres in the split between 90 & 208 and our camp is just across the bridge on the edge of Talbotton. My name is Todd Coker, i've been hunting there since 1988, my dad is an original memeber from way back. What is your name???


----------



## riddler

*Chasing Does*

The chasing has started on our club in Talbot County off Highwasy 96.  One nice 7-pointer was killed.  Fuller's deer cooler had 7 nice bucks on Saturday morning and 12 on Sunday morning.  He reported that several more had come in that people were not mounting and he just cut the horns off.  This weekend should be prime.


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr

*Anything?*

Todd, did you get anything from up north last week?
sg


----------



## tmooney

*He's Evil thats who*



			
				tcoker01 said:
			
		

> Hey Toliver you sound like your talking about my club in Talbot county, I know that there are 2 Kennesaw Bushwhackers in Talbot county but i'm sure your talking about my club specifically. We have about 2000 acres in the split between 90 & 208 and our camp is just across the bridge on the edge of Talbotton. My name is Todd Coker, i've been hunting there since 1988, my dad is an original memeber from way back. What is your name???


Todd - It's Terry Mooney. Toliver is Chris Micheals of all people. He tried to fool me as well. I can totally see him playing the role of Cartman Cop, How fitting!

How have you been doing? Eric said he ran into you the other day. I think were almost neighbors. I live down 61 past Braswell Mtn. Newer subdivision on the left called Wards Creek. Been a long time! Are you bow hunting Sheffield any? Send me a message, lets try and get together and hunt some. I don't get much time to go but i've had the itch all season.

-T


----------



## tcoker01

*i'll be dang*

Hey Terry, i thought that might have been you, no idea about Chris Micheals.  Man this has been my slackest year hunting in Talbot Co. ever. I was gone for 2 weeks to Wyoming hunting and the first week of Nov. to Indiana bowhunting so that doesn't leave a lot of vacation time for the club, you know what i mean. I turkey hunted Sheffield but haven't been up there this deer season, it's only about 5-10 min from the house, i should be.  They've killed a couple of nice bucks this year, and one guy shot a sure nuff grown one but all he could find was hair and a little blood, but judging from his wall he knows a big one when he sees it. word has it the big boys are just starting to chase with the  1 1/2 and 2 1/2 old bucks running crazy.  I'm gonna burn this rest of my vacation and get down there this weekend and middle of next week.  I'm due, it's been 2 years since i've busted off on a  shooter size buck in Georgia.  Holler back at me and we'll hit sheffield or a couple other places i got up here around this area.  Tell the family i said hello. MY first one is due in January, so who knows what'll happen in next year.


----------



## leoparddog

*WhiteOak Update*

Not a bad week, but not a great one in North Talbot this week.
On Monday a short tined 7 pointer w a 19 1/2" spread was shot, followed by a very impressive 9 pointer on Wed. morning.  I shot a nice 7 pointer with a 14 1/2" spread Saturday morning.  All three deer were shot between 10 and 10:20 in the morning.  No does were killed, but there were mulitple sightings of bucks chasing does.  All three bucks were shot in the pines, or in a creek bottom between pine stands. 

No real activity on the food plots yet, but some does have been spotted feeding right at dark.  13 deer in the book, 3 bucks/10 does as of Sat. afternoon.


----------



## riddler

*Slowing Down?*

Buck activity seemed to slow down this week on our club.  Last weekend they were chasing does.  I hunted Thurs. - Sun. and only saw 1 buck and he was showing no rut sign.  The last couple of weeks we have been seeing alot of chasing.  It seems to have stopped now.  Anybody experience the same thing?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Absolutely*

Ridlder,

I feel the rut is over. Did not see much buck movement this weekend. A couple of nice ones were seen but they were not chasing. Scrapes seem to be drying up.

Johnny Chapman confirmed it Sunday. He said the rut is over.


----------



## Danny_GA

*Agree*

I saw five does Monday morning with no bucks in tow.  In the afternoon I saw a 2.5 year old buck in the PM by himself.  The last time I saw him two weeks ago he was chasing the does.  Scapes have dried up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Danny...*

... question for ya....Is there frost on the ground down there this morning? or has it frosted yet?.. Havent been down in a few weeks but going this weekend and was wondering.. We need a good frost to kill the browse on our lease..


----------



## sgsjr

RUT OVER, ya'll are nuts!  Oh, on second thought, it is, just stay home now and I will look after Talbot for ya'll.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

I am really just now finding scrapes on my property.  A lot of my property is real real thick and they have been tearing it up the past week and a half.  For whatever reason I do not see many deer on my place but when I do it is normally a good buck.  I hunted a place I had not hunted before today and around 2 this afternoon he came charging down the hill right towards the scrape.  It was so thick that he came within 40 yards and I could barely make him out.  I was hunting O-T-G but he somehow knew something was wrong and disapperared.  I put a couple of drops of tinks in his scrape with a fresh track in it and probably should not have.

I guess I have a lot to learn because nobody has been back there for at least 10 years but somehow he knew I was there.  The wind was in my favor but I had my orange on and that is the only thing I can figure.  I could barely see him and he was on a dead trot about 10 yards from his scrape and stopped suddenly and then was gone quietly back the way he came. It started raining hard about 2 minutes later.


----------



## WishboneW

Heel, I believe you are correct about not putting the Tinks in the scrape, or, possibly, he picked up your scent from your boots, clothes or hands if you touched anything.

When I put out scent drippers for mock scrapes I am very careful to to use latex gloves, wear rubber boots that have only touched the ground at the hunting property, and wear fresh laundered clothes that have been stored in baking soda.  Only put them on just prior to going in the woods. 

I have never had any results from Tinks.

If scent was nt the answer, possibly he could hear your heart thumping or you hyper ventilating.

Hunting on the ground is exciting.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Thanks Wishbone!  Congrats on your doe by the way.  Actually my heart was ok --I was just stunned that after sitting down 30 minutes earlier here he comes.  And then I was stunned right after when he disappeared into thin air. 
I am starting to figure my property out somewhat and it will help later on.  Eventually I or someone else will take a real nice one there.  

Did you go to Talbot this weekend?  I was going to stay with ICS but it was pouring and I was soaked Friday and it was supposed to continue through Saturday.  No one was there when I left the woods so I got out of Dodge. Hope to meet you there soon!


----------



## WishboneW

I went down Sunday afternoon.  All was going well until about 4:40 when it started raining.  I got soaked because I did not want to leave no put on my rain suit.  Just too warm.

I learn more about the property each time I go.

I do plan on being there Friday after Thanksgiving and possibly through Sunday PM.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

I will stop by Saturday and say hello.  How did everyone else fare there this past weekend?  I was going to stay with them Friday but no one was there when I came out of the woods from my place and was not sure if the rain scared them away.  I had a blast with Johnny/Gordon and everyone else the prior week.


----------



## WishboneW

I did not see any one else this past Sunday.  I usually am the only one who hunts on Sundays.

I will be there after Thanksgiving provided it does not rain and the wind is less than 15mph, depending on temp.

Congratulations on the 2 does you got!

Now for the big boy.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

It was a little embarrasing coming in with those two but it was nice getting the monkey off my back.  I wonder if they were there at all last weekend.  Was curious to see how they did.  Johnny's got my number but I don't have his and his computer is on the fritz.

I am going to hunt Saturday morning but not sure yet if i will stay and hunt sunday.  I agree --now for the big boy.


----------



## Danny_GA

Browning

This reply is late but we have not had a frost yet.  It is late this year which is not bad for me.  I planted my food plots late because of the Sept. rains and big acorn crop.  My brassacas are just 2 to 4 inches tall at the moment.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Danny,

I am sure that will pay off by waiting.  Speaking of that --have you ever had much luck with turnips?  On the two properties I hunt they have not even nibbled.  The darn things are getting as big a corn stalks and bulging out of the ground.


----------



## Danny_GA

tarheel,

Turnips which are brassacas are usually not grazed until they go through several hard frosts.  Even with that said sometimes it will take a year or two for deer to figure out they are suppossed to eat them.

With the acorn still available the deer are not using most food plots heavily at the moment.  Once they run out I bet they will get into your turnips.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Thanks Danny---that is what I am hoping.  I really think that December hunting this year might be better than most years but i guess we will see.


----------



## SilverbulletJR

Hey fellas,
  Goin' huntin' tomorrow (Fri) down there and was wonderin' if anybody has seen any sign of the 2nd rut.  I was thinkin' of rattling and maybe settin' out some scent bombs.  Also, would like to know which type of grunt patten I should use (tending, lost, wandering, etc...).


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Silverbullet...*

... I have not been down in a couple of weeks but its about that time for the Does that havent been bred to come back in heat.. Id say try  some tending grunts..Good luck...


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Where's the Deer????*

Man, I should'a kept my mouth shut talkin' about all those deer I saw the first two weekends of gun season.  I think they've either all been killed or they just left.  I haven't seen a deer in a month.  I was hopin' you guys out there that are holdin' all the deer captive on your property will let 'em go so I'll at least be able to see some.  I promise I won't shoot 'em.................... all.   I sure hope some of you are havin' better luck than I am.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*No Deer Here*

Seven guys hunted Friday Sat and Sun AM and no deer were seen. On member killed a nice doe Thursday AM.

Wish I knew where the are. Nocturnal, I am sure. Still see lots of tracks after the rains.


----------



## sgsjr

5 more years of doe killing and Talbot will be wiped out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Sgsjr....*

...You are correct. I believe our land is wiped out. This is pathetic..Guess its time to move on..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Sgsjr*

I am sad to say but you are correct.


----------



## sgsjr

Some are saying they are nocturnal, some say they are seeing less due to the acorn crop, others have other reasons.  I live in Talbot, I am moving around in fields and cow pastures at night (working, not hunting).  I am driving at night, I am watching fields out of my home window for hours and days on end, looking at fields that were full of deer 3 years agoe.  I am here 24 hours a day, 365 days a year for 42 years, I have hundreds of acres that were full of large acorns, I also have dense pines.  I dont just show up here 3 weekends in the summer and 6 during season and make random assumptions.

Someone, (and it not my group, we dont shoot does at all) has got to stop shooting all these does.  I read an article several years agoe that stated that after several years of tropy management that the buck population would drop due to the drop in the doe population.  I think we are here now.  Talbot has heavy hunting pressure, there is a man on every hill and two in every bottom.  I am not sure all of that cumulative pressure is figured in on the rate of drop in the doe population.

Dont get me wrong, I dont have sour grapes.  I got what I was hunting for this season, as usual.


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*I can see your view point, but.....*

One thing that I believe we have to consider is that this deer season so far is the warmest on record.  We are almost in the middle of December and we are experiencing lows in the upper 50's and highs in the upper 60's.  
   I believe that temperature affects deer movement.  We all set our plans to hunt by what we believe the deer will be doing based on the assumption that they will do the same thing we've all known them to do in the years we've been studying and hunting them. Now that we have a new variable to throw into the mix (increased temperatures) I think that we need to adjust our way of thinking.  
  I know that photoperiodism is the main cause for deer to go into rut, but consider this.... photoperiodism (the changing of the amount of sunlight in a given region) changes at the same time that the temperature "tends" to fall.  This year the photoperiod change took place as usual but the temperature has yet to change.  How may this be affecting the "habits" of deer and their movement? I can't answer this question , I am not a biologist, but I do know that when I am scouting in the woods, I still see the same deer signs I have always seen.  I probably see more signs than usual too.  I don't however see as many deer on a regular basis as I am used to seeing.  I also didn't really notice a profound rut either. Could this be by the lack of temperature change with the decreased sunlight?  I don't know but, it is my belief that the numbers of deer are not down by a significant amount.  I think they are out there, I know they are, I see their signs, and I think they have adjusted their behaviors based on the need to survive in an environment that is a little different than in years past.  In short to say that I think they are "going with the flow" of their environment.    
  I am not giving up hunting, not by any means.  I am however going take a little different mindset to how I anticipate deer movement and may even change my hunting behavior.  
  I would like to know what y'all think about what I've written.


----------



## sgsjr

I understand your point but you may have missed mine.  I am here 365 days a year, day and night!  They have to move while I am here.  I dont care about rut and have hunted Talbot in weather just as warm.  I know what I dont see in the fields in August that I saw 5 years agoe. They cannot change every pattern for every day of the year and stay hid from me.

Justify it all you want, but 5 more years of this and there will be plenty of openings in hunting clubs in Talbot.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

*SGS Jr...*

You my friend are right...Most folk here @ Woody's think we are not educated enough to make statements regarding our deer heard. I had this conversation with others in another thread. They basically told me to let the biologist's do their job and be quiet. 

The same biologist that told us..."if you want to manage your heard, shoot every doe that you see." Now, year to date...we have killed 16 deer on 3000 acres.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Amen Ramey..It might take a college education to be a Biologist, but it doesnt take one to see this plan isnt working..


----------



## livetohunt

I have hunted in Talbot Co. for around 20 years, and I see more does and better bucks now than ever before. So opinions on this subject will vary from person to person. Also, I would much rather see 1 mature buck than 100 does. Don't take this post the wrong way, these are just my observations from where I hunt in Talbot Co.(which is near the Marion line)


----------



## sgsjr

If they are here and nocturnal, then my part of Talbot has the smartest deer in the world, not only do they only move at night, but they hover right off of the ground so as not to leave any tracks.

I have a two acre food plots that are 12 inches tall, in between these rains every 3 to 4 days there will not be one track crossing it.

So keep buying into it.

I was in the barber shop in Thomaston the other day and a guy in there stated he could not wait for the day that he had to drive at least 100 miles just to see a deer track.  On his land, if the hunters didnt kill at least 10 does each they could not come back.

Another spoke of a Talbot club that the landowner gives $50.00 each credit toward next years dues for each doe taken.  With the dues of $1200.00 to start with and dropping from there.

So keep buying into it.

Talbot county as a whole is either sex from beginning to end, but the Big Lazer quota hunts are NOT!  They trend toward buck only hunting limiting the doe days.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*sgsjr is Right Again*

If the deer are there you will see tracks! I hunt in 4 different areas of the county and the overall deer population is way down on all of them. Some areas are better than others due to surrounding hunting pressure. I am sure some parts of the still have a good deer population, but in general from comments of quite a few different  clubs, the population is down. They are not all nocturnal. Nocturnal deer do leave tracks.

I would rather see 100 does than one buck. If you got does, you got bucks!


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Sgsjr*

I 'll bet that there is something going on in your area that has affected the deer if you aren't even seeing the signs of deer that you normally see.  I don't debate that with you.  In fact I really don't debate any of these topics with you.  
   I think that each sub region of the county may be experiencing it's own seperate and individual issues with the herd residing there.  Your herd may be depleting.  Are there a lot of clubs in your area that are applying a lot of pressure on the deer?  Is the food souce still primarily acorns?  If so, is this keeping them out of your fields and in the woods with the acorns?  
   I don't know and you may or may not, but I do think that by in large the overall herd is not significantly affected. Having said what I believe to be true in general I do think it is possible if not evident that the herd in your area is being affected.
     I have seen a lot of deer this year.....but I saw them in the first two weekends of gun season and haven't seen a lick since.  I have however scouted and I am still seeing fresh rubs, scrapes, and droppings.  I know that there are deer in my area even though I don't see them.  
   If you ask ten hunters their opinion about how the harvest limit and doe killing has/is affecting the population you will get a mix of responses from both ends of the spectrum.  I believe that is what really indicates that these issues are primarily sub-regional, and not indicative of the big picture.
   When or if my area begins to experience this sub-regional problem, you bet your bottom I'll be every bit as bothered about it as you.  Until then, I am going to thank God for the time I get to spend in the woods, for the deer he has gracefully allowed me to have on my table, and the family I get to share it with.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*SilverBulletJr*

Just out of curiosity, what part of the county do you hunt? As you said, different parts of the county hold more deer than others. 

Also, what is the hunter density around you and hwo many have they been harvesting?


----------



## leoparddog

*Hey Ramey!*

We might kill a few more deer on White Oak, if'n you'd come to camp and do some hunting!  I know them TX deer are sexy, and us lowly "only hunt at White Oak" guys haven't done a great job of slaying them this year.  We need your help!     

I'm going to be in camp this weekend hunting Saturday and Sunday.  I hope to see you there.  Please bring pics of them TX deer if you got some! 

Oh, btw.  One of the roads I walk and know intimately shows much fewer deer crossing than in in prior years.  Maybe they got them some anti-gravity boots or have learned to jump completely over the road?


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Slipperyhillmo...*

I'm near Manchester.  Our property is just inside the Talbot county line, and is primarily harwoods.  We don't have a whole lot of pressure but we do have clubs on two sides of us.  The one club that we are friendly with is trying to practice QDM but they haven't killed many does this year.  Mainly due to not a whole lot of hunting this year by their members.They have taken 3 nice deer that I know of: an incredibly tall 9pt around 130, an average 8pt. and a nice 10pt.  Their property is mainly planted pine  about thirteen years old.
  The other club we've had some problems with.  So I can't say what the're seeing or shooting.  I don't hear much from their direction though.
  I can tell you that we've killed only three deer this year, all three average to nice 8pts.  NO DOES.  But we only have three folks hunting the property.  Not that we won't take a doe we just aren't seeing many, but if I see a doe this weekend, I'll take her.
  It reads like there are folks that are not happy with what I have to say, and that's fine.  I am glad that I have the opportunity to say what I believe and respect what is being said.  But you will not read any degrading words from me because I believe that you have the right to believe what you believe every bit as much as I do, and also you have the right to say/write it too.  I also believe that it's okay to disagree.  I'm not right and you're not wrong, because who's to say that someone's opinion is wrong.  Not me.  What's happening in your neck of the woods can definitely be different than what's happening in my neck of the woods.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Absolutely!!*

I appreciate your responses. 

From what you say your scenario is different from mine, hence the different results. Your pressure sounds a lot less than where I hunt. 

Killing no does is one reason why you have more deer. That is part of my problem.

How many acres do you guys have?

Your info is very interesting and is helpful, we don't have to agree and probably we both are right. I do not take offense to anything you have written. 

All feedback is good!

Good luck.


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Slipperyhillmo*

Small property.... only have 130 acres.  Pines next door are 900 acres(friendly club) and 260 acres on other club(unfriendly).
Good Luck to you also.
Side note:  Opening weekend I missed a shot (BIG BUCK FEVER)on a double droptined huge deer (probably 220-230 lbs.)that I am hoping will come to revisit me. He is definitely in my prayers.....AMEN!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Sounds like we should get together and lease that 260 and have 390 to hunt..  ..I for one doubt I will be hunting our lease that weve had for 13 yrs. next year.. If we do we will get rid of some members that cant go without shooting Does for a year or two and grab some members that can..


----------



## livetohunt

Browning7wsm,
Judging by your posts, I assume you have not shot any does the last 2 years. Is this correct?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*livetohunt..*

..Im not saying we  havent shot Does. We have and do, what Im saying is to regain some population on our 580 acres is not shoot Does for a year or two..In that case we will get rid of several members that will not agree with that and try to get some that do agree with it so more deer will be around..


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*elmoelmoelmoelmo yea!!!*

Browning....  Sounds like you've got a handle on what your property is experiencing and know what to do to remedy it.
Good luck.
I've got such a small piece of property that I am reliant upon others around me to do the right things to keep the numbers where they ought to be.  That is impossible to expect.  What I am thinking of doing is trying to convert my little piece of land to a destination instead of a thoroughfare.  Granted we do get deer coming down out of the pines to feed on the acorns, but it seems that deer cross over my land to get to other food and water sources.
I am planning on creating a food plot about 3 acres large.  What do you think?  Is that large enough to encourage deer to come on in, versus pass on thru?  Or should I create three 1 acre plots instead? Or go all out and plant all the open area I have. (about 10 acres)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Food plots would help for sure. As for the size I would plant several 1/2 to 1 acre ones. Also since the club on the 260 is so "unfriendly", cant you try to get the lease from them so you increase the size of your land. Then you have more to work with..


----------



## riddler

*Land Size*

Our Talbot County property is 220 acres and we do not shoot does.  We reply on our neighbors to keep the doe population in check for us.  We have not taken a doe in about 5 years and it seems to be working.  This is a family club with limited hunting pressure.  3 nice bucks have been killed this year and several smaller "legal" bucks have been passed.  We try to draw the deer off of the larger tracks into our with food plots.  It is very thick on our property to so there is plenty of places to hide for the deer.  We have gotten some real nice night cam pics as well.  I keep all of our deer sightings on a spreadhseet in my laptop computer and this has been a great year for us on deer sightings.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*riddler*

I believe thats the answer. Thats why I want to change our club like that in a way. I would like to go 2 years without shooting any Does then maybe limit it to 1 a year..We have no problems harvesting legal Bucks. We usually harvest 5 a year with some members letting smaller legal ones walk.I just need to get rid of several members and replace them with ones with the same views. Our land borders Rameys lease.Ramey, have yall talked about or discussed maybe limiting Does for a year or so?


----------



## leoparddog

*Cougar sightings!!!!*

I heard today that several camps around ours in N. Talbot around Hwy 116 and Chestnut Grove rd have at least 1 game cam picture and 2 other sightings of a cougar or two in our area.  One of the local guys who is in our club has reportedly seen the pics.

Y'all heard of any big cats roaming around?  Now that could make for an exciting deer drag out of the woods!   :speechles  :speechles  :speechles


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Browning - we will have a club meeting after the season...It maybe a good idea to get both clubs together and discuss concerns and ideas based off of the trends that we are seeing...What do ya think???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Ramey..*

.. PM sent..


----------



## leoparddog

One of the guys in the club stopped by Johnny Chapman's and reported to us in an email that Johnny is down about 150 deer brought in from last year.

A survey of the deer coolers in the county might give us an overall perspective on the harvest and or population.

If any of y'all get the chance to stop by there other coolers, and can ask them please post it here.


----------



## BWANAMARK

This is an interesting 2nd thread you guys started on QDM. I have hunted deer all over Georgia, etc., for 30 years, however I have only hunted Talbot for 2 years, this being number 2 (@White Oak).  I also do not hunt there any the first 2 weeks in November, so I seem to miss the most action.  With those pre-qualifiers, I am obviously not what you would call that knowledgeable on the local deer herd there.  However, this year's chestnut acorn crop was the largest acorn crop that I have ever seen anywhere.  I would say that White Oak had several tons of them to drop.  Some were so large that they could cause a concussion.  I have seen 25 nuts on the ground in one square foot in several areas. I saw a doe still feeding on a few remaining acorns just yesterday, but most remaining nuts are now covered deep in leaves.  That kind of bumper crop changes travel and timing patterns (radically I think).  The lack of a hard killing frost until this week changes things too re: available browse.  I have only seen food plots with fair traffic in them this past 2 weeks.  On thousands of acres with 2 or 3 or 5 people hunting from late November on, ain't that many deer have to work hard at avoiding us either.  Nobody is around to move them around any or to interrupt their precious patterns. Telemetry studies show that even at 50 deer per square mile, you still are not going to see that many deer and the deer do not move out of town come hunting season.  I obviously have no prior experience to compare deer sightings to in Talbot, but the buck sign looks great, I see deer almost every outing and I do not hunt does unless the season is ending and I am hungry.  The shootable bucks I saw last year were at the end of the season - at lunchtime.  I thought they might have been going out that way all year, while the woods are empty    

I will say that I see what (I think) is a lower than usual fawn recruitment.  I have not seen a single doe this year with two or three little ones with them.  Many does had no fawns with them in early October.  I do see tons of coyote tracks and running deer prints along with them (of all sizes).  (Now Max is saying cougar's too!!!! meow...).  Predators change the mix of things.  I have hunted deer where there were lots of wolves and by my lack of sightings I felt like you had to be a hunter extraordinaire just to see any deer, although they were plentiful at 20 to 30 a square mile.  They are that much more careful.

Keeping more does is obviously a way to have more deer and to see more deer.  I think the carrying capacity of the land is the single most important factor when worrying with ratios and killing all the does, etc.  From what I have seen in the little slice of Talbot, the carrying capacity of the land is not even remotely being approached by the herd size.  If the land will take and hold more healthy deer, then what's wrong with that?  Here is a postage stamped size example:  My brother has 40 acres in White County (Cleveland) that borders a farm and a subdivision. He plants the fields for the deer, but not with the same stuff in each one, so they are forced to go to different areas on the buffet line (corn, wheat oats, peas, etc., even okra (he swears they like it best).  (Would you eat oatmeal for breakfast 365 times a year? Then why are all food plots planted with the exact same stuff?).  A hunting club next door across the fence from him kills _everything_ that walks, yet you can go on his place and see 15 to 20 deer in a morning's hunt.  Used to be, 15 years ago, he had a few occassional does, now he has lots of does and many bucks.  I saw two in one morning and photographed a big 8 a couple of years ago.  A guy next door shot him - the biggest deer he had ever killed he said, so we told him why that deer was that big. Yeah, they go elsewhere and get shot at, but they know where the gals like to hang out and they will *always* come through there, no matter what.  This year he shot a doe or two.  We will probably take a couple of more this month.  And yes, there is still one doe _with triplets _ who likes to hang out there.  Those four and many others will *not* be shot at, as we're saving them for buck bait for next year.  If you were a buck, would go for the triple date young girl smorgasborg or jump the fence, dodge all the arrows and bullets next door, for a possible rendevous with one old granny doe who lives in bunker? 

I have known a few that feed their families from venison year round, but I have known a whole lot more who throw out a lot of freezer burnt meat each year.  As long as everyone takes only what they will actually use up, there won't ever be a population problem.  I don't think I can pull the trigger on a doe with even the thought entering my mind that a biologist had ever said that killing more does will make my bucks bigger or more plentiful.  Maybe that is so, but I like watching them in the woods and hopefully my 6 year old boy will too when he is 40.  Genetics and the availability of groceries is what grows deer bigger. If it remotely gets to be like red top mountain park was - an 8 foot high browse line - ribs on deer showing - then let's have a big shoot down.         By the way, Saturday I saw a 1.5 year old deer with 6 inch spikes. I though that deer should have been removed from the herd for lack of trophy potential, but the regs say no.

Of course, this is just my opinion.................


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr

Nice observations there Mark, Sounds to me like you know what your talking about even though you have only been in WO for a couple of years. I may need to get some more of that warm apple juice to stay warm on these colds nights  

Here is my opinion/observations.....

Ten years ago, when I would tell people I was in a club with 3000 acres in Talbot County, I was "the man", all my buddies wanted to come as guests. It was a top notch county in the Peidmont that everybody knew about and wanted to be a part of(including myself). NOW......Im almost embarrassed to tell people I hunt in Talbot. For a few reasons...

1st, I was blinded to the fact that there are 30-40 county's in the state that have more, healthier, bigger deer than Talbot. I used to think, South Georgia, ahhh whatever, well "whatever" is in Talbot there is bigger and more of them in South Georgia. Not to mention county's east of Atlanta either. Bottom line, I thought Talbot was one of the best because thats where I hunted, totally my fault for thinking that.

2nd, what you all have been talking about on this post. Deer population is down on an average and we are still only killing(what some of us in our club call) Talbot County bucks, which is a 14" 8 pointer with 4-5 inch tines. Have we killed bigger yes, but after 10 years in Talbot, it is a 14" Buck county. I have too many freinds and co-workers that hunt elsewhere in the state and call a 14" inch 8 pointer a "small buck" when in our club/county that is a good quality buck.

3rd, Is what we pay for our Talbot County club. People fall out of there chairs when I tell them how much we pay compared to what they pay and in most cases we do have a little more land then they do, HOWEVER, they are killing more and BIGGER deer.

4th, We used to have 45-50 members on THE SAME 3000 acres that we now have only 20-25 members(main reason our dues are so high). But here is the problem, we killed more and probably on an average bigger deer than we do today. Why, we used to have guys in the club that "knew how to hunt" it wasnt because we had 20 more members(when we had 45 members we never had more than 20-25 guys hunting at one time anyway). We had guys that slap knew how to hunt(Not I). We still have a one or 2 of those guys in the club that you still kind of look up to and respect, but for the most part, the "good'ns" are gone!

Did anyone else notice in this months GON at the past 5-6 weeks of the bucks harvested for the Truck/Buck contest and we all know the size of the deer taken and of the several hundred that were listed, I think I saw Talbots name 3 times. 

Concerned Talbot County Hunter,

WhtOakdeerless


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Good Points!*

WOWM,

You make some excellent points and I agree with most of them. Talbot is not a premier deer county in any aspect. Maybe most hunters per square mile! It still is a good county and probably could be better.

My main concern is not the quality of the bucks, which may be below several other countys, but qunatity of the deer population. Better hunters can kill more nice bucks. Our guys have seen several shooters on our properties but have not gotten shots for many diferent reason, a lot to do with their hunting capabilities. But some nice bucks are still out there. Also, the land has excess carrying capacity in most places I have seen.  

Still looking for the answer to better the herd and still keep members.


----------



## leoparddog

I read a study about a QDM area in Mississipi or maybe it was LA.  That QDM area was configured about the same as Talbot. 4 points on a side, but it also had a 14" min spread - just like WhiteOak.

This study concluded that before the QDM was put in place the area generated a fair number of bucks with spreads greater than 14" and had potential to produce very good bucks in good numbers.  After multiple years of the 4 points/14" rule, very few bucks were being shot that exceeded the minimum.  This was on a very large piece of state owned land, maybe 30K acres contiguous. 

The conclusion was that, this form of QDM weeded out the good genetics.
As soon as a deer got that big he got shot, and that left the bucks who would never - ever get that big to breed.

I think QDM has a lot to learn from the limits they but on Bass Fishing.  How they went from only harvesting the big bass to Slot Limits, so that the fish with the genetics to grow very larger were left to breed. 

That said, this may or may not be a factor at WhiteOak and our deer population in general.  We still take a few nice bucks each year and our harvests have dropped in the last 5 years from 60+ deer/year to 43 last year to maybe 30 this year.  So we're taking fewer deer, still planting our foodplots and putting out the salt licks.  What's up?

I have seen increased signs of trespassing and thus probably night shooting on our foodplots, I know some folks who run corn feeders adjacent to our property -which has ruined one area for hunting.  We've got plenty of Coyotes now and rumors of a cougar or two.  But all in all, I don't know why our population seems to be down this year.  Last year I saw more immature bucks than ever (as many as 7 in one day, but dozens over the season), but have only seen 2 bucks this year, and I shot the bigger of the two. A classic WO buck - 14 1/4" spread 7 pointer.

I don't know what is up.  I do agree with Mark in that I have seen fewer fawns this year - only one and I hunted plenty in Oct and early Nov.

If we continue to take fewer deer and fewer bucks, and still plant and salt - why aren't we seeing more deer?

 :


----------



## sgsjr

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> If we continue to take fewer deer and fewer bucks, and still plant and salt - why aren't we seeing more deer?
> 
> :



To many hunters per square mile, shooting to many does.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

sgsjr said:
			
		

> *To many hunters per square mile, shooting to many does.*



That sums it up!


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally got my puter back and now it is running good again.  I feel like I have missed out on everything going on in the world of HUNTING

Anybody do any good?  I have gotten a few does earlier in the year, but still looking for that big 'un.  Got a few pics of some nice ones, just haven't seen them in the daylight


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Hey Heel, they have annihilated our turnips now on our palce.  They must have been wiaitng for the frost to release the sugars


----------



## ICSCamoHunter

Well, one last weekend for us in Talbot county.  Over the past month, we have been hard pressed to see a deer while on stand, despite our foodplots.  The plots are being hit hard, but apparently at night as all of our trail cam photos indicate.  MAybe the last weekend will be the one.  You coming Heel?  Should be a good crowd this week.  I think we need all we can to get them up and moving.  Did find a fresh scrape where you killed the does this past weekend.


----------



## Danny_GA

This year's numbers have turned out to be our best at Lost Gate since the start of QDM county reg's.  Through Dec. 31 we had harvested a total of 20 including 4 mature bucks.  Our four year average has been 15 and 3.  Our largest buck, a 9 pointer was taken the week after Christmas and had a 20 inch spread and 29 plus inch beams.  We had one 8 pointer taken with a live weight of 190.  The results as always, are mixed within the club, as some see deer and some don't.

We will have a big supper Saturday night and expect a good turn out to end and celebrate our season.

Good luck to all and hunt safe!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats to yall Danny, on a good year..I wish we could say the same..I honestly believe the huge acorn crop hurt us this year.That and less deer numbers..We did have several good Bucks killed but overall deer sightings were down.. I expect 05 to be better, especially since we put a limit on Does for the upcoming season..Congrats to yall again..


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

ICS,

I am going to try and drive down Saturday morning and probably just hunt in the morning.  Was sick the whole holiday season and only hunted on Dec 24th--of course saw nothing.  If I get there early enough I will come hunt with you guys. Speaking of that--I lost Gordon's # and would like to get it from you.


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Closed out the year....*

....seeing several deer.  I hunted Thursday afternoon through Sunday noon.  On the way to the stand Thursday around 4 o'clock spooked up one, couldn't tell it's sex....that night had 4 deer pass by just after dark, it was too dark to tell their sexes but the last one that crossed had a big 'ol body....Friday evening two does passed by just before dark...let 'em walk....and finally Satuday evening just before dark had a decent 2 1/2 year old walk by....let him walk he was probably 7-8pts.  Recurring theme from my stand is sightings just after dark repeatedly after the rut.  They sure did seem to get totally noctournal.  Had lots of fun this year. Enjoyed the time in the woods and at camp.  Took 4 deer in all: 2 8-pointers and two does.  Saw between 35 and 40 deer altogether in the stand and on the way to the stand.  Saw hundreds of Turkeys, MAN!!     Won't and can't complain.


----------



## leoparddog

Well this last weekend some of the guys at WhiteOak decided that since we ain't seen them we'd give them the bum rush, so we put on several drives.  We put the drivers on top of the ridge and the standers at the bottom and every drive stirred up at least one deer and on the last drive Saturday afternoon, I jumped a big buck in some really thick stuff going down the hill.  It was so thick that I had given up hunting in there and was just doing my best to get thru the stuff when I saw him turn his head and look at me - a big 8 pointer at least with a wide spread.

I tried to get the gun off my shoulder as he bounded thru the thicket and was almost got the cross hairs on him as he crossed a little side ridge where I got a good look at him.  One of the standers saw him too, but couldn't get a shot.

So on two drives Saturday, we saw 7 deer and more were seen Sunday morning during drives.  None were shot though, but we know they are in there!

I know where I'll be hanging a stand for next year!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Final Weekend*

Only was deer was seen on a mini drive. Flush an 8+ point in the 3 year old cutoiver and guy could not get a shot from the tower stand. Still very few tracks. 

They must be walking off the ground like SGSJR said!

Enjoyed the season but with mediocre success.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Final weekend was uneventfull for us also..Its been a tough year. On a good note, we have alot of tracks.. So there deffinatly there, just moving at night and in the thickets..


----------



## sgsjr

There is a rumor that the deer are using "hoverboards" like in Back to the Future to get around.  Mainly being used on Po-Biddy road area.

When the does are shot down to a point where hunter success falls, the masses will then cry out.

Time for a regime change at the DNR


----------



## Danny_GA

*A Great Season with an Even Better End*

The final weekend yielded two more does (one was 6.5 years old), one button (live weight 111), and a 5.5 year old 209 pound buck.  Our final numbers were 23 total including five mature bucks. The total harvest is up 56% over the three year average.  Our body weights are up due to a record acorn crop, a wet June, and with a lower population, fewer mouths to feed.  We have an incresing food plot program which did not hurt, but I believe the other factors had a greater influence.  

The population is down and that is intentional due to the heavy doe harvest.  As a result,the herd is healthier and the sex ratio and buck age structure is much better balanced.  Thirteen years ago we harvested more deer, but the bucks were predominantly spikes, three and four pointers.  I never had the chance to see a mature buck.  This year I passed up a 2.5 year old 7 pointer and a 3.5 year old  8 pointer.  That would have not been possible in the past.  I saw over 50 deer while hunting  including 8  different bucks.  Having said this though, I changed  tactics this year to improve my odds.  Does that are hunted heavily will stay in the thickest briar patch on your place until dark.  In addition they will pattern a hunter very quickly.  If a person hunts the same way he or she did prior to current regulations it will be difficult to see deer, much less harvest them.

I belive WRD is doing a great job and agree with their current regulations and support all of their current proposed recommendation changes with the exception of a 15 doe limit.  While I do not think an increased doe limit will substantially increase the doe harvest I believe a 10 doe limit is sufficient to control the population.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Atleast someone had a good year...Congrats to yall Danny..


Can you go into more detail about your change of tactics?I to tried some change, but with the same old results..


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Danny, 

Thanks for the interesting post.  It is obvious that the population is down but changing your tactics is something we could all learn from.  I can honestly say that I learned more about hunting this year and will use it to my advantage next year.  I did not see many deer but I changed my tactics a little as well later on and did much better--it takes more than food plots and the hunting of more does has made it much more of a challenge.

I kind of agree with sgsjr a little too in that I really do not see why we need 10 does in Talbot County.  Maybe in the metro Atlanta area but not in Talbot in most places.  I shot 2 small does and with the amount of meat on them I really do regret it. They were slump busters but next year if I take a deer it will be for better reasons. 

Have a great offseason everybody and I look forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## Bucky T

Danny,

How are you?  This is Tommy Lackey.  Sounds like you guys has a great year!!!  

I put 5 does in the freezer and that was it.  My lease in Washington C. has great promise and in a few years ought to be golden.  I saw about 50 deer this season.  Most were does, yearlings, and 1 1/2 bucks.  Saw only one 2 1/2 yr buck.  He was a 5pt with about a 14" spread.  My dad messed up on two very nice shooters, so we at least know a few are there.  The property has never been managed and we started a QDM program on it this year.  Really looking forward to making it happen.

Hope everything is fine in Woodland and you guys keep it up down there.  Good to hear about your success.

Tommy


----------



## humantermite

*Hello Talbot County*

I Was Down South Last Weekend And The Ice Brought Down Alot Of Limbs And Tree Tops. In Our Roads, The Tops Of The  Small Pines Were Almost Touching The Ground. If You Go To Your Hunting Club Be Prepared To Do Some Work!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I might head down this Sunday....Thx for the heads-up termite..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Went down Sunday..Saw a ton of tracks and jumped one up in a pine thicket..We put 8 mineral licks out, and I got the trail cam set up..


----------



## Matt.M

*Hello fellow Talbot Hunters*

Hey guys- I thought I would take a second and introduce myself. My name is Matt and I hunt at Big Track hunting club that borders Geneva. We are on 3000 acres & have alot of fun down there. Here's a link to our wesibite-->Big Track

Going down this weekend to do some scouting before everything greens by up and hopefully maybe find a shed.

Matt


----------



## JByrd15

Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!!  Looks like yall have a great set up and some great deer taken off that property each year!!!


----------



## Matt.M

Thanks for the welcome. We get lucky sometimes.......

That one on left of the homepage scored 148 and was at Chapman's for while. I need to follow that guy around b/c the next day he shot a 128 B&C with a eight inch spread. That was one weird looking buck.


----------



## Matt.M

*Scouting Report*

Highlights from scouting on Saturday:

1. Heard some toms gobbling at each other at 7:30 about 100 yards away.
2. Saw a a nice buck without his head gear.
3. A boss hen with her flock of young turkeys (13 in all). 
It definitely was a  

4. 5 deer crossing the power line.
5. Lastly, 4 toms were in a food plot with one mature bird. 

Bad news no sheds were found. 

Matt


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Sheds Found*

Found a couple of 4 and 5 side sheds in February and March.

Looking forward to turkey season.

Give us some reports.

Saw Gus Persons died last month, mayor of Talbotton.

Had a work weekend on the 26th of February.

A good time was had by all.

I still love being in the woods.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Turkeys Gobbling this AM*

Heard several turkeys this AM.

Wished it was Saturday.


----------



## Matt.M

I will be down Friday night.......Can't wait til I hear the first one gobble on saturday morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcoker

*longbeard smack down*

Talbot county gobbling report:

   Kennesaw Bushwhackers Hunting Club Inc., I heard at least 7 different birds Saturday morning that i know of for sure.  3 guys hunting, me and one other connected on mature birds. both early, his at 7:00 am and mine at 7:10am,  quit gobbling after 8:30am, got a courtesy gobble on a crow call at about 4:15pm near a food plot.  Wind really picked up Saturday afternoon. Starting off pretty good.  Didn't hunt Sunday, bad storm. Returning Friday night.


----------



## tcoker

*2nd weekend,tough hunting,but birds working*

Talbot county report:

     Kennesaw Bushwhackers Hunting Club Inc.
This morning was windy as predicted, i mean WINDY, but right at daybreak it wasn't bad and heard 2 birds real close, got setup within 100 yards and tree yelped, he gobbled and eventually flew down in some cutover and not on the edge near me, so went cuttin' and runnin', bumped 2 birds in the road, took off thru the woods made a big wide semi-circle, got in front of em.  Set up in a long food plot and sure enough, within 15 minutes i see a white head strutting to me,both birds within range,never gobbled but did strut, i busted the struttin' bird, with an 11 inch beard and 1 inch spurs, not a bad 2nd weekend, i'll sleep in on sunday!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats on the bird....


I had to go down and check on a few things at the club today, so I decided to load the shotgun and stuff in the truck and do a little T huntin myself this morning..First time I'd been in 6-7 years..Didnt get any gobbles but I sure walked my butt off.Saw a ton of deer tracks, and a good bit of T tracks in the roads and plots...Whew, I'm beat...


----------



## sgsjr

*Gobbling Report*

Went Friday 4/8, Sat 4/9, and Sunday 4/10 mornings and have not heard a gobble.  I Guess this crazy overly wet weather and low baremetric pressure along with hens have shut them up.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Talbot Turkeys Talking*

Only went Sunday AM, heard about 4-5 starting at 6:45 AM. Worked one for while but he moved off over a ridge and then shut up. I must not sound to good? Heard a couple toowrds PoBiddy from my property.

My buddies hunted Saturday AM and herd one gobble way off. Hope to try again this weekend.

Weather probably had them messed up or henned up.


----------



## sgsjr

A friend of mine found a nest last friday, 4/8, with 14 eggs in it.  It seems to me like the best is behind us.


----------



## Bucky T

If you already got hens on the nest, the gobblers may have bred the majority of the hens.  That's when it get's good.  They're lonely and looking for company.  The best should be happening here shortly.

Tommy


----------



## bossgobbler

Hunted 4/9--On the Taylor-Talbot Line.  Had two birds wearing it out-on the roost and on the ground.  Squeezed the trigger at 7:20 AM--18 3/4 lbs.,10.25 inch beard, both spurs were 1 1/4 inch long and sharp.  Only birds I heard but nearby a buddy heard two birds Sunday morning wearing it out but on someone elses  land.  I hunt/live at the sand pit in Junction City.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*bossgobbler..*

Congrats on the bird....  

I'm headed down to the lease this Sun. to plant 200 lbs. of ICP's.. I might try some T huntin that morning..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Congrats bossgobbler*

Nice bird! Hope to get down this weekend and try again.

I have a lease off Bukner Rd., not too far from Junction City.


----------



## bossgobbler

SlipperyHill Mo,
E-mail me some time when you are coming down.  Where on Buckner Rd. is your lease?  I live  in Howard, grew up here.  Have a great week.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*BossG,*

One of leases is a at Buckner and Fielders Loop, only 115 acres, but lots of deer in the area. Our camp is off Po Biddy Rd.

It will be a couple of weeks before I can get down again.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Anyone know if Talbot got any rain yesterday around Woodland???


----------



## sgsjr

Not a drop on Po-Biddy.


----------



## Danny_GA

None in Woodland.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bummer...  

Thx guys, for letting me know..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Woodland..*

Any Rain ???


----------



## Danny_GA

*Rain in Woodland*

0.1 of an inch.  Just enough to settle the dust.


----------



## sgsjr

Po-biddy got .3,  YEA!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Danny,


Where have you been????

I was not sure if you were still alive?


----------



## Danny_GA

Hello Mo

I started teaching High School Science at the end of Feb. and it has taken all of my time. Things are starting to come together now so, I have a little extra time and of course I will be finished June 1 for two months.  Have not even touched our food plots so I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Danny GA*

Where are you teaching?

Still live in Woodland?


----------



## Danny_GA

Mo

I am teaching at Greenville High and have a contract for next year, so I will be staying at least another year.  We are still in Woodland and hope to stay!

Danny


----------



## humantermite

*Danny Ga*

Hello!! Good To See You Posting Again. Congratulations On The Teaching Job. Mix A Little Hunting Lesson In With Science,and All The World Should Be Good!!!! (imo)



Did I Read On One Of Your Past Post,that You Made A Wire Enclosure And Put Honeysuckle In It? If So How Did It Work Out.


----------



## Danny_GA

Humantermite

I do intend to mix in as much of the outdoors and especially wildlife consevation as I can into my classrooms.

Yes, I did plant 50 honeysuckle plants and covered them with 2 x 4 welded wire to keep the deer from eating it to the ground.  It in now in it's fourth spring and still going strong.  It is however expensive to start with the wire fencing and I have not planted any more of it.


----------



## leoparddog

*Any land for lease in Talbot or the area?*

I know this aint the lease thread, but WTH.  We lost about 1600 acres of land due to Southern Pines putting it up for sale and refusing to renew our lease which had been in effect on this property since the 70's.  So now the club is land poor but $$ rich.  We'd love to lease just about any huntable property in the Talbot, Harris, Meriweather area or anywhere within about 30 minutes of Manchester.  

We're WhiteOak Sporting Club and have 20 paid lawabiding members. We have our own camp and would not camp on the leased land.  We still have about 1100 acres under lease and would love to pick up a few hundred to a thousand acres in the area.  We've got the money in the bank.  

We also might consider combining our club with another club that needs members. 

Thanks


----------



## NDLucas

Wow, Talbot county, never thought I'd see it mentioned on the internet . I grew up in the area of Pobiddy/Hwy 80 intersection. Still go through there sometimes, but I hunt the west part of the county about a mile or two from the Harris county line. I also hunt a friend's big place close to Hunter's Pub in Harris Cty.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

NDLucas,

Welcome to the fire, I own some land on Kurt illiams Rd. off Po Biddy.


----------



## turkey foot

*Where is*

Where is PoBiddy rd. ? I'm new to the area, and was wondering where PoBiddy Rd. was. Is it in Waverly Hall, or out toward Oak Mtn. ?


----------



## NDLucas

It's out off of hwy 80 east, about 5 miles east of talbotton. Crosses the flint connecting to thomaston.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Any news from Talbot?

Hadn't heard from anybody in a while.

Danny GA, you still around? How is the summer going?


----------



## Danny_GA

Hello Mo

It has been a busy summer.  Hope to finish up our food plots this weekend ahead of the rain.  A late start, but they should be prime when needed the most in August.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Danny,

How much rain you got down there? I hope my dam did not wash away.

Go check on it. LOL


----------



## Danny_GA

My rain gauge holds 6 inches.  It over flowed!!

I planted 4 food plots Saturday.  The seed, fertilizer, and top soil are probably in the Flint River in South GA by now.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

You are supposed to plant right before a rain.....i think you did.

Going down Wed. PM to check on my dam. I hope it is still there. If the rain was spread out over several hours I may be OK.

I bet Big Lazar was out of the banks.


----------



## leoparddog

Any of you guys in the Arrowhead club?  I drove a tractor down that main dirt road (We call it the woodland road) and boy was it rough and washed out!  In one spot the creek had overwashed the culvert and the culver was showing.  Seemed someon piled some rocks on top of it to make it passable.  I almost got the tractor stuck in one spot and had to run the tractor under an overhanging tree.  Tree bent the muffler and the top to the tractor, came thru where I was driving and broke across my ribs.  I kept my seat, but looks like someone beat my ribs with a broom stick.

I thought that was a county maintained road.  On the side that comes out on 116 it had been obviously graded a mile or two down from the pavement.


----------



## shunt

Just got a 90 acre lease in Talbot.. how is the harwoods hunting there


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Acorns should be pretty good this year. Hunt the hardwoods early.

Where do you hnt in Talbot?


----------



## shunt

highway 36 and Chalybate springs road


----------



## Danny_GA

Welcome to Talbot County Shunt.

My family has 60 acres on Highway 36 at the Woodland City Limit sign.

Hunt the transistion areas leading to the hardwoods in the morning so you don't bump them out and over the preferred White Oak in the afternoon.


----------



## shunt

thanks alot, have you gotten any bucks out of there


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

shunt,

Know whee you are at. Is it a club or private land?

I am off Po Biddy on Kurt Williams.

Good hunting this year!

Glad to hear from Danny GA. Hope all is well.


----------



## shunt

Its private land.. i dont know if you know these guys but is it the Lumsden's property that we lease from and they have a ton of land on Po Biddy


----------



## sgsjr

Hey Shunt

You are in my neck of the woods.  The Lumsdens are my neighbors.


----------



## Danny_GA

shunt

Sorry for the delay answering.  I passed up two legal bucks on our land last year and our neighbor took a nine pointer (one I passed up)  and a ten pointer.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Lets hear some updates, if any.

How about a role call of Talbot hunters and wher they hunt.

sgsjr, how was you dove shoot? My have heard them a couple of weeks ago.

Nobody hunted yet in my club off Po Biddy Rd.

Lets stir it up!!!


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Talbot*

Its been HOT ! I saw two small bucks last Saturday am. No deer have been seen in the afternoons yet. Red oaks and pin oaks are starting to drop. We need some rain.
We are located 5 mile east of Waverly hall off hwy 36.


----------



## Danny_GA

Hello Mo,

I'm still around.  Things are looking good for this year for lost gate.  Three mature bucks have been seen in one of my sorghum plots and one member has a dozen pictures of a nine pointer that looks like he is 4 1/2 years old.  I hope he makes it another year, but the pictures are being taken 200 yards from my wife's stand.  She has assured me that he is old enough!

I don't know if it will make a difference, but my biology class has been introduced to the relationships between the biotic and abiotic factors in Meriwether County clearcuts and forests from our ecology unit.  They have also even seen how water, carbon, nitrogen,and phosporus is recycled through our local ecosystem.  Take a quess what the first level consumers have been: whitetail deer, rabbits, quail, and turkey!

Danny


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

huntin 7 miles E of Talbotton off Hwy 80. Seeing bucks in evening and does in afternoon. Got some small scrapes and plenty of rubs.  No persimmons this year but we burned and maybe messed them up! Somebody make it rain!


----------



## sgsjr

MO,

We tore them up!  Opening day was a steady roar of shotguns. Might do it again Oct 1 if the birds are still there.


Dry, Dry, Dry, in Talbot.  My food plots look great though, they are all still in the bags.

Been watching turkey in my front yard now every day for two weeks, it varies from 9 to 23 birds.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Neighbor has trailcam pictures of 2 -10's, a nice 8 and a pretty good nontypical. There are some nice ones around but they disappear during the season. Planted my food plots on the 10th. Hope some seed is still around.

Has to cool off before I go bow hunting. White oaks are driopping on one of our leases. Need to get in there.


----------



## Danny_GA

We have have finaly gotten some rain!  1.25 inches as of 4:00 PM.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Danny,

Thanks for the report. Good news.

How were your days off?

Am going down tomorrow PM to hunt a little. Any white oaks droppin you have seen?


----------



## Danny_GA

I really enjoyed my two extra days!

I have not seen any white oaks dropping yet.  In fact the water oaks just started dropping well in the last week and that puts them a couple of weekd late.


----------



## jqcargle

anyone have a good pick for a local processor in Manchester.  I hunt in Talbot but manchester or Woodland is closest town.


----------



## hotrod

yeah chapmans in woodland best around.


----------



## jqcargle

Thanks, I hope to give them a try.


----------



## Bucky T

I'll second Chapmans.  Good price and an excellent job on the processing.

Tommy


----------



## hotrod

not to get off the subject of a deer processor but do any of you talbot cty or meriwether cty hunters hunt near the sprewell bluff WMA i was just wondering my club joins it and was wondering if y'all had any luck we've only killed a couple of does, but not many people have been hunting either.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

A third for Chapman's

Anybody do good this weekend? I was huntin for a nine point and set up in a corner of a field. A deer walked up behind me and when it got 5 feet away I got nervous and moved cause all I could think about was gettin stomped or gored! It was a doe. What a rush!


----------



## jqcargle

Hotrod what is the name of your club? The reason I ask is my club also borders the Sprewell Bluff WMA.


----------



## hotrod

It's devil's Back Bone


----------



## jqcargle

I am in Starbuck Sportsman's Association off Mt. Valley Road


----------



## hotrod

o.k. I'm north of you we have a couple hundred acres in talbot cty, and about 3000 or so in meriwether in other it all the same tract we're on the talbot and meriwether line, i know just about exactly where you are, lots of big deer in deem parts.


----------



## jqcargle

Hope so just got in this club this year


----------



## hotrod

I live in upson cty only a few miles to club, if you live in canton man you've got a drive. This will be my first year in my club to, it's already been alot nicer than the clubs, and private lands i've hunted in upson. It's also nice to know that the whole cty is somewhat trophy managed.


----------



## jqcargle

naw it's only about 2 hours to Manchester from my house, I use to hunt Burke County it was 4 plus hours


----------



## Danny_GA

*Can't go wrong with Chapman's*

Hotrod,

Devils Backbone has a long and solid history.  I had the chance to see their harvest data for the last several years and it is impressive.  Good luck.


----------



## hotrod

Thanks for the reply danny,I'm also very impressed with their data for over the previous years,also real pumped about this year.This place is awesome.


----------



## Matt.M

Hey everyone- 

I hunt in a club north-east of Geneva (like by a 1/2 mile).  We're managed and have about 3000 acres.  

I also vote a fourth for Chapman's.  He does quality work.

Anyone see any chasing yet.  I have found some small rubs and small scrapes but nothing to talk about yet.

Matt


----------



## BWANAMARK

I went down Friday pm, hoping the rain would quit in time to see some movement before dark.  It rained hard off and on for hours around 116 between Woodland (Chapman's) and Shiloh, until well after dark. Sat morning it quit raining and was the time to be in the woods, unfortunately after getting on the bug dope and climbing harness, the starter in my truck went out.  So, replaced it and got in the woods at lunch time.  Saw a doe and a little one trailing at 1230 pm. I saw lots of ripe persimmons still left hanging on Oak Mtn.  Some white oaks holding. (When will they fall?).  saw very few red or chestnut oaks producing.  fresh rubs, but not the biggest. That rain was badly overdue and really helped. Chips - where do you hunt?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I also want to know when the white oaks will start falling.'

Maybe my trees are bare. Can't see well enough.

Our camp is off Po Biddy. Been seeing a lot of tracks but only been in the woods four times. Too hot!

Going down this weekend for muzzleloader.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

We are hunting 7 miles east from the Piggly Wiggly on (Talbotton) on hwy 80 on S side. Been down there 3 years but some of the guys have hunted about 20. We are just west of Delta hunting club, I think they have about 2200 acres tied up, we have @500. Stop in some time!


----------



## Matt.M

Anyone have any luck over ML weekend?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Buddy shot a nice doe Sat AM. He saw 4 eating water oak acorns.

Others saw several does most in the oaks. A couple were seen in food plots.

A spike was the only buck seen.

Found quite a few scrapes.

Where are the White Oak acorns?? Anybody seeing any?

It was 49 Sunday AM.


----------



## sgsjr

Mo,

We are seeing very few deer on my end of Po-Biddy.


----------



## sgsjr

How was Talbot this weekend???  I heard 6 shots Sat morning and 2 Sunday morning.


----------



## Danny_GA

One of our teen agers took a doe Saturady morning and my son in law took a 2.5 year old 8 pointer this afternoon. I saw 7 does and fawns this afternoon.  The cooler weather has them moving better.  

I worked a youth hunt sponsored by MeadWesvaco in Waverly Hall Saturday afternoon.  Five kids age 12 - 13 took six deer!  The kids had a ball and I certainly did!  It was well worth giving up the afternoon hunt to work with the kids.


----------



## BWANAMARK

the white oaks and water oaks that were holding this year were dropping good this past weekend down on Big Lazer Creek west of Woodland.  (with this "castrating" wind today I am sure that no nuts are left now).  saw no red oaks and very few chestnut oaks. I saw doe fri pm and one sat am both, plus lots of very fresh rubs and scrapes.  we had maybe 15 - 20 folks pinned in and as of noon Sunday 1 doe shot friday and that was all.  I won't be down there again for a month, so y'all save me one big un.


----------



## TRI-COLORED

*Talbot Co.*

We 8 Of Us Hunting On The Property And Saw A Few Deer Not Many.
The White Oaks We Found Were No Good Had Worms In Them,now The Red Oaks Are Falling All Over The Place.
I Hope The Cold Weather Stays Around.

We Hunt Close To Big Lazer.


----------



## Ricky

I'm off 80,near Carsonville.Crapapples and food plots seem to be the ticket now.I've seen some small bucks working scrapes and rubs.No signs of the big boys,yet.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Saw six on Sunday at a foodplot - 4 in am and 2 in pm
Spikes and small six worked scrapes around field
was disapointed to not see a big doe to shoot
Got lots of nocturnal buck pics on trailcams - I'm not seeing any does on film - we not going to shoot them!
Well, I might shoot one.


----------



## sniper1080

*talbot*

i don't remember the name of the road but the clubs name was GARY and CLIFFORD hunting club i think it was off of 41 comeing into town at the senoir citzen building on the right turn there  the road dead ends to a dirt road turn right go about half mile or so land was on both sides the road???


brian


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey Im new to this message board*

Hey all you hunters Im new to this message board but I hunt in Talbot county and have been hunting there on my family's land since I was 13.  I am 24 now and bagged my first 11 pointer in 2001.  Seen a 5 pointer, doe, and large spike my first day of open season with my girlfriend who i dragged along with me, we hunt on a hill that is loaded with acorn trees.  This year not much deer yet after that.  She is my good luck charm haven't seen any deer the other 3 times ive hunted without her lol.  So just wanted to contribute, talk to yall later GOOD LUCK


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Welcome FirstBigBuck2001....

Congrats on your 11 point...

Just got back from the lease. Spent the last 3 days down and only saw one deer ( spike ) feeding in a hardwood bottom 30 mins. till dark. So far we have had no luck, been seeing alot of small Bucks, but no Does to speek of. Hopefully, the action will pick up this month..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Let's hear some reports.

Pretty slow at Slippery Hill.

One guy saw an 8 point chasing a doe last weekend.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Saw a lot of small bucks (8) including a 6 that was chasing and aggrivating a doe last Sat. Seems we've got more bucks than does on property right now.
Shot a 2-1/2 yr 9 point Sunday @ 9:am that was squared off with a smaller 8.
Movement seemed good this past weekend especially in the mornings


----------



## Matt.M

Last week was good at our club: 

Monday two 8 pointers were shot; 228 pounder that scored 105 B&C & 210 pounder that scored 110 B&C.

Thursday a 10 pointer that had a broken brow tine but made for it w/ a nice sticker off the other brow scored low 110s, he weighed 192 or 8.

These bucks were not chasing does.

I can't wait for next week; I'm off from work and my Dad is flying in from out of town to hunt for 4 days...

I am betting that this weekend and the week after will be prime.......can we just get a cold front?????


----------



## sgsjr

Seeing very few does, beleive it or not, they have been overshot.

Talbot is in the middle of a dust bowl right now.  No rain for 26 days.


----------



## TRI-COLORED

*talbot buck*

FINALLY FOUND A WHITE OAK FALLING YESTERDAY AFTERNOON AND HUNTED IT AND KILLED A REAL NICE 8-POINTER.  

GOT OUT OF THE STAND AND WENT TO LOOK AT HIM, NO RUT SIGN WHAT SO EVER @ ALL.

THERE IS ONE THING THAT GAVE ME A REAL BAD FILLING ABOUT THIS DEER, HIS HOVES WHERE FALLING OFF, THIS IS THE SECOND DEER (BUCK) THIS YEAR THAT HAD THIS SAME PROBLEM & THE 5TH DEER INN TWO YEARS THAT HAD THIS PROBLEM.

ANY ONE ELSE SEEING OR HEARING OF THE PROBLEM?

I HEARD FROM A FRIEND OF THAT IS GETTING HIS BIO. DEGREE THAT THIS IS A SYSTOM OF BLUE TONGUE.
I REALLY HOPE NOT


----------



## sgsjr

I have found quite a few doe skelletons in the past two seasons, I though it was from slobs and bad shots but I guess it could be blue tongue.  

The deer we have kill have been fine although.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey you guys*

Thanks for the welcome ......BROWNING7WSM
Will be hunting this weekend I found a great place past weekend with brand new rubs on lil clusters of trees with them still sapping and the branches that broke off are still green also many good new scrapes on ground, this is same bottom area where I got my big one years ago. I dont know much about the Blue Tounge but i will ask some folks I know at my department at college about it, I am a biology major also.  Got some questions for the group.....What do white oaks look like could some one post a link, and when does rut start or has it started yet, since I only hunt on weekends I dont have much time to observe.  Thanks you guys Good Luck This Weekend, let u know how i come out.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

sgsjr said:
			
		

> Seeing very few does, beleive it or not, they have been overshot.
> 
> Talbot is in the middle of a dust bowl right now.  No rain for 26 days.


 My cameras proves that the does have been over harvested

Thought we got .25" the other day? (I know, that really doesn't count)


----------



## Danny_GA

Big Buck

This link will show pictures of the white oak acorns.  Do a search and you will get a good many hits showing better pictures of the tree itself.

http://www.borealforest.org/world/trees/white_oak.htm


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Thanks for the link*

Hey guys thanks for the link that is what i thought white acorns were I would like to tell you all were I hunt but since its my families land I dont think it is proper to tell exactly where I am no offense to anyone but I would say it's not my place to say ya know.   Hit the message board back up later let me know how the weekend goes Ill check back later.  Does anyone on here use grunts to hunt with, I have and have good success using them, what kind do yall use if yall do.


----------



## sgsjr

I have two concerns, we are seeing very few does and so far, not one small buck.  I am talking about the 1.5 year old 4 pts, 5 pts, etc.  I think the doe overkill happened season before last and we are now seeing the drop in buck population THAT WILL follow the doe harvest.  Every buck seen so far has been at least 3 years old.

But, as with last year, "it's the acorn crop."


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey Guys*

Hey Yall no luck for me this weekend, didn't see anything LOL I hear alot of shooting on Sat. morning yall must have been shooting those deer before they got to me haha.  Anyone having any trouble seeing? I know I am leaves still thick.  Do most of yall hunt in fields, foodplots, or woods.  Talk to yall later this week gonna be hunting all weekend till thanksgiving break.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Saw 3 does this weekend and a guest missed a doe in a food plot. Finally saw an older mature doe 3-4 yr and let her walk. Seems like old does are rarer than 10 point bucks! Food plots look bad but the clover is hanging on ok.
Seem like they were moving better last weekend
Since praying for rain isn't working, I'm gonna start hoping for an ice storm 
Some slob killed a 180 - 200lb buck and cut the antlers off at the pedicles and left him on the side of James Posey rd.
Maybe I'll catch em someday so they can be congratulated properly!


----------



## jqcargle

I took this 11 pointer Friday evening Oct. 28th His neck was starting to swell but his hocks were completely white. He hadn't even started to urinate on them.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice buck jcargle!!!

What part of the county do you hunt in?

ta-kon,

We have atract on James Posey. Do you hunt onthat road.

Deer sightings were way up this weekend. Had a couple of 13 year olds kill their first deer. One shooter seen but no shot was taken.

I was with one when he got his. It was neat.


----------



## jqcargle

Mt. Valley Road, it is a dirt road off of Chalybeate Springs Road.  Mt. Valley runs into Hwy 36.  I hunt in the Starbuck Sportsman's Association, we have 1290 acres


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Nice buck jqcargle, congrats   Is that house in your pic near Poplar Rd, down from Big Lazer?

SlipperyHill Mo
Yes, part of the land (south side) butts on James Posey and all the way to Hwy 80 we've got about little under 500 acres
Do you have land there or leasing some of Oliver's or Lumsden's?


----------



## jqcargle

Actually the house is at another piece of property I hunt in Monroe County - Forsyth Georgia. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

ta-kon,

We lease a small 80 acre tract on James Posey next to USA hunting club, about a mile down off 80. We lease from Mead.
We have 3 other tracts in Talbot.

Does Oliver own your tract? Do you have a camp there?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Part of our land borders USA hunt club, its a hardwood ridge - I'd guess it'd be their NW border
Sometimes it sounds like a war up there but its seemed to slow down the last 2 years
Have you ever met Rodney or James Turner? Its their land that butts USA
Where's the poker game this weekend?


----------



## riddler

*Good Weekend near Geneva*

We had a good weekend on our club near Geneva in Talbot.  1-8pointer and 1-7pointer killed and 2 other good bucks seen.  Everyone was seeing deer this past weekend.  Going down on Wednesday of this week.  Weekend should be good.  Acrons falling all weekend as well.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey Guys*

Nice buck good 11pt.  How are ya guys doing? Do yall hunt during the week? Hope yall werent mad when I said I didn't reveal my area i hunt.  Let me know


----------



## tcoker

*They're starting to move!*

We had a 13 pointer (not as big as you'd think but it had a bunch of junk on it)taken this past weekend by a 18 year old kid in our club but what he didn't realize was a much larger 8 running with him. Another guy saw both bucks mere minutes before the smaller (and lead) buck was shot while trailing does 3-4 minutes behind them. Several more bucks spotted trailing and some all out dogging by some smaller bucks through the weekend, hopefully we'll get some rain tonight and this cool front will help with movement.


----------



## tcoker

*Time to stand up as Sportsmen*

 The deer numbers are way down in Talbot County, We've been hunting The same tract for 20 years and for the past 10 years it's been slowly getting worse and worse. Think about it, 10-12 years ago you could kill a total of 5 deer, no crossbows no muzzleloader season,21 doe days. I'm not opposed to crossbows or muzzleloders i'm just proving a point. Now it's doe day from day one thru the end, crossbows allowed,special muzzleloader season and 12 deer limit. I wonder why the numbers are down. The insurance lobbyist have gotten their money thrown in the right places. I'm willing to bet that over the past 10 years,even with a growing population,deer/vehicle collisions are down. Hunter numbers are down and I know most childeren who are the future of our sport aren't gonna stay interested if they don't see deer.  This state is diverse and shouldn't be managed as if it's not. We need to get our hunting regulations back to the people who see this as not only a traditional sport past time  but a multi-billion dollar industry that is suffering while DNR turns a deaf ear on the hunters. They say the population is up but why is it that the vast majority of hunters i talk to say numbers are down. The excerpts in the GON,if you read have been saying the numbers are down and the seasons are getting "worse". Yet GON takes the side of DNR. We are in the trenches we see what shape the herd is in. Some fly-bys and counting efforts by a handful of overworked DNR workers doesn't constitue an accurate census. You can't manage the whole state like it's suburban metro Atlanta.  We must let our opinions be heard or we'll ALL be talking about "the good ole days"

Todd Coker
Concerened Sportsman with a  love and appreciation of the outdoors


----------



## sgsjr

I agree!

I will say again, they have no idea how many is harvested, not a clue.  Statistical sample or not.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

sgsjr said:
			
		

> I agree!
> 
> I will say again, they have no idea how many is harvested, not a clue.  Statistical sample or not.


And no clue as to sex ratios in Talbot
My trail cams have pics of 3 bucks to 2 does. Only got a couple pics of fawns this year. Seems to me should have tons of doe pics vs bucks - but thats just me using common sense


----------



## WishboneW

I hve been hunting in Talbot the last 6 days, 2 different clubs, one off Po Biddy 7 us 80 the other off Popular Trace, two very different types of habitat.
1 doe seen, no shooter bucks, but plenty of spikes, fork horns, and an occasional 6.  Plenty of tracks.

I would have to agree that the doe population is way down, however, I did see a couple of does off Po Biddy at night.


----------



## sgsjr

There must be a "big acorn crop" a few counties over that has all of my deer pulled away.

No deer and very little shooting.  But, I'm sure it's the acorn crop.  Ain't ya'll??


----------



## Ricky

We have deer, off of 80,seems to be mostly spikes or button heads,thoughAcorns seemed to be the ticket last weekend.


----------



## kevincox

I suppose to hunt in Talbot county for a couple of days this coming week. On property not far from Waverly Hall. Any rutting activity going on etc?


----------



## riddler

I hunt near Geneva and we are seeing lots of deer and some decent bucks.  Jerry Fuller's cooler had at least 12 big bucks in it on Sunday that he was going to cape out for mounts.  We have killed 3 bucks this year so far and are seeing plenty of deer.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Buck Pic*

Killed on Slippery Hill Hunting Club this past weekend.


----------



## Matt.M

Riddler- where do you hunt near Geneva?  I hunt right there also.


----------



## walukabuck

I hunt off poplar trace betwwen highway 80 and po biddy. It has been slow thus far on our place. A week and a half ago it really looked like the rut was fixing to kick in but hot weather last week seemed to turn them off. I killed 2 nice bucks last year and saw several other shooters last year but have yet to see anything close to a good buck this year. The deer numbers over the past several seasons have seemed to be extremely low. It is certainly nothing like it was 10 years ago. I fear that there has been an overharvest of does since they changed the limits and made every day a doe day.


----------



## riddler

We have 300 acres with other hunting clubs around us.  It is family owned and we only let the young ones shoot does.  Its hard to QDM a tract that small not knowing what your neighbors are doing.


----------



## riddler

Any from Lost Deer Hunting club in Talbot county?


----------



## riddler

I hear Bo Piddy mentioned alot.  Where is it in reference to Hwy 80 / Hwy 96 intersection?


----------



## walukabuck

po biddy runs from talbotton to thomaston. it will actually run into highway 80 a mile or two before you get into talbotton.


----------



## walukabuck

We had a guy on our lease claim to have seen a panther last week. I have never heard of one being in those parts. Has anyone else seen them? Are they there?


----------



## riddler

Walukabuck...  We also had someone say they saw a large black cat this year..  We hunt off hwy 96 near Geneva.  Are you close to there.


----------



## kevincox

I saw one but it was in Baldwin County about 5 yrs ago!


----------



## walukabuck

Riddler... We're Between 80 And Pobiddy, Maybe 10 Miles Or So From Talbotton.


----------



## Ricky

walukabuck,I'm about 5 miles east of you.It's my first year on this property,but from what the others say, sightings are down from last year.I've seen 1, 2.5 yr,8 pointer.Most of the guys are seeing spikes, a few buttonheads,but hardly any does.We have plenty of yotes ,but no pigs or  panthers seen.


----------



## walukabuck

ricky... deer sightings are down for sure. seen a handful of does, a few spikes and one little 8 pt. we are paying for an overharvest of does in the area. we don't have as many coyotes as we did a few years ago but there are still too many.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey Guys*

Hey yall havent talked in a while last weekend 11-12-05 I missed a nice 8-10 pt running 3 does he was on the run but i thought i had enough room to get him, guess not, my dad got an 8 pt. really big deer.  I saw a basket 7 that evening also with 2 does, I agree to early posts about #'s being down I used to see much more deer about 5 years ago and we all were taking larger bucks.  They are definately in rut, is the rut still on?  Im going to hunt sat. and sun. morning to see if i can get that big boy i miss see yall later, post back lets here some things.


----------



## Ricky

2 club members killed 8 pointers.,1 fri and 1 sat morn,both rutting .


----------



## Danny_GA

*Talbot County Rain*

Finally, our first measurable rain since Oct 7.  As of 7:30 PM 1.5 inches and still raining!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Danny,

Thanks for the report. We sure needed that.

What's going on at Lost Gate?


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Got a nice 10 pointer on Saturday morning.  Saw many deer and there was always a buck behind the doe.  The rut was in full throttle.  It has been the best two weekends of hunting I have ever seen.  Stay in the hardwoods and away from the food plots has been my success this year.


----------



## Danny_GA

*Rain update*

8:00 PM 11/21, 3 inches and rising!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Danny,

That is enough for now!!!


----------



## riddler

Any reports from this weekend?  Is the rut over?


----------



## WishboneW

Hunting Tarheel,

Bill you have been long over due!  Congratulations on your harvest off your land this year!

Andy


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

One member killed a pretty nice 8 chasing does on my land Sundy Am about 7:00AM. 

I thought the rut was over but I guess there are a few stragglrs.

A couple of other nice bucks were seen.


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Thanks Andy!

I have never had a year like this year with only hunting a couple of weekends.  I let many small ones walk and had bucks grunting around me all over the place.  Got plenty to eat this year and learned quite a bit about my small piece of property.


----------



## WishboneW

Bill, I have had about half as much hunting time this year as last as well.  We have seen a lot of small bucks this year.  

When you gonna start working on those Turkeys?


----------



## Danny_GA

I had an 8 pointer run 5 does by me Sunday morning at 6:55.  On their second trip by, I shot one of the does.  The buck watched me get out of the blind and check out the doe before he finally decided to leave.  He was an estimated 2.5 years old and definitely had does on his mind.  If he lives through this season he should be a nice one in a couple of years.


----------



## Ricky

Sat morning  I hunted the powerlines.I saw a 6 pointer step out from my side about 60 yds away.A few minutes after he got to the otherside ,2 does crossed over to my side about 150 yds down.He didn't follow.Sunday I jumped a buck,(couldn't count the points) going to retrieve my stand that sat empty all weekend


----------



## Hunting Tarheel

Wishbone,

I have never Turkey hunted before but I sure have them.  I have not seen as many as last year but can hear them.  Maybe one weekend we can go down there and I can watch you guys and learn.  

I pretty much know where they hang around in deer season.  My hunting time was limited this year too.  I have quite a bit going on.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey all yall*

Man I got skunked the whole break since Fri-Sun, saw nothing at all but millions of turkey and armadillo.  So from what you guys say rut may still be in?  I'm going to try to hunt this coming weekend, also I wanted to ask the group I plan on planting 3 nice sized food plots on an area of large pines we are getting thinned out these past couple of weeks at the loading area of the machines for next season, I used Whitetail Institute products a couple of years back on a small 25x25 yard food plot I made and had good success.  Do yall have any recommendations for what I should buy because I know Whitetail Institute products contain about %30 protein.  SO please let me know. And reports of deer also keep them coming props to all the guys who got some deer, good luck


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Ruts over but there's always a stragler doe to be bred.
Should see better activity in 2 weeks for a secondary rut
I'll be huntin the swamp and thicker bedding areas for next couple of weeks


----------



## TRI-COLORED

*The Rut*

What Is The Rutting Activity Like?

Danny
          That Doe You Shoot This Past Weekend Was She Ready Yet?

Ta-ton
          What Makes You Say The Rut Is Over?


----------



## humantermite

*Snake*

Hello, hope everyone's hunting is going good. On Dec. 4th about 11:00 AM,my wife and I were walking around doing some scouting, when about three feet in front of me I noticed a timber rattler stretched out across the trail we were walking on. I backed up, got my wife's 22 pistol and proceeded to give the snake lead poisoning through the head. It wound up to be a little over 50" long and had 10 rattles and a button. I don't know if the rain had run him out of a hole or if it came out because of the warm up Sunday. But either way just thought you might want to know that they can be there at any time.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Any news*

Any news on the second rut? Or is it already over? Would like to know if we still gotta chance out there.


----------



## sgsjr

Ya got a chance anytime you go, rut or not.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

you can't killem on the couch...........not as many people hunting this of the year..it's a good time to be in the woods


----------



## riddler

Slow this weekend.  Deer cam reports that the deer are hitting the food plots at night.  We only saw a few does this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Anybody hunting over Christmas???

I am going down on Wednesday.

Give us some reports, even if it is slow.


----------



## Danny_GA

Mo

Things are slow, but a few deer are being seen.  A neighbor saw an 8 point tonight I have passed up on several occassions.    I have seen him on three times chasing does.  I was hopping that he would make it until next year.

Danny


----------



## walukabuck

How about a postseason evaluation? For us it was our worst season ever. Not many deer seen period. We did not see near the number of mature bucks we should be seeing considering that we are a management county. How did the rest of y'all do?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Year was pretty rough.. Trail cams showed plenty of deer, only problem was 75 % were taken at night..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Better than last year but not great.

We took 3 shooter bucks, 2 eights and a nice 7.

Anybody else got a report?


----------



## humantermite

*Not as good as last year*

Last year we had 3 shooter bucks.

This year 0!!!!


----------



## walukabuck

3 shooters last year and zero this year as well.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

More reports?????

Come  on guys.

Tell us something even if it is not good.


----------



## WishboneW

One of my clubs got 2 shooters, the other 0.

Lot of spikes and 4's seen.

Clubs are 5.5 miles apart.

Come on turkey season!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Com on guys, tell us something!

Danny?

Leopard?

sgsjr?


----------



## sgsjr

Our season was OK, only OK.  I heard less shots than I have ever heard.  Several clubs down my way are at the point of abandoning the area.

I cut timber right in the middle of November.   Harvested one 8 point standing between the log loader and an empy trailer.


----------



## SilverbulletJR

*Talbot report*

This year was a little off for our club too.  We have a small tract of 130 acres but we did however shoot 2 good bucks and passed on a few young ones. Saw a monster after dark and just about got blown out of the tree many times.  This was the windiest year I can recall.  The year started off great with a lot of deer seen and around the end of November deer sightings really tapered off. The last weekend was a bust with those ferocious 45 mph winds and cold as hades.  Having said all that.....I still am graced to be able to go and enjoy the time down there. 
SBjr.


----------



## BWANAMARK

White Oak (Leopard's club), betwixt Woodland and Shiloh, was slow as well.  We lost some land (about 1/2) next door to some we kept and bordering a new area we obtained(new owners offered too late and wanted way too much) and the new guys ran the heck out of the place with 4 wheelers, camped out on food plots and such.  One 10 ptr taken. One 8 I think. Does taken by several, but not too many.  We leased a few acres over in Taylor County, a 10 was taken there.   I hunted mostly after the rut, but my experience was that the big guys did not come out even 5 minutes before dark, they came out 15 minutes after dark.
There are some big survivors.  This I know for certain.  Many complaints (not mine) over lack of sightings, at our club and others, but the deer have not gone anywhere except the thickets. We just had a bunch of timber clear cut, so with some decent plantings next season ought to good.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

turkey hunted in Talbot County yesterday morning.............man were those gobbers sounding off!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Heard some Saturday AM. They were quiet on Sunday.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

*Hey Guys new season starts soon*

Just wanted to say a friendly hello to everyone, any news or tips for new season?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

First,

What part of the county do you hunt?

Got some good game cam pics.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

FirstBigBuck2001 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say a friendly hello to everyone, any news or tips for new season?


Where are you off of 80?


----------



## walukabuck

Howdy. Been getting the fever here lately. There hasn't been many deer killed around us the last few years (between 80 and pobiddy on poplar trace). i'm hoping that maybe the herd will  get back where it should be. We sure haven't been seeing the deer like we should be for a while now.  Anyway, what do ya'll think? You been seeing many deer this summer? I think it is high time for a breakout season.


----------



## tcoker

we imposed a 3 deer total limit per member on our 2,000 acre club, We QDM'd for 11 years and were seeing a lot more bucks (mostly 4's and 6's and small 8's) but fewer and fewer deer each year. So this year we bucked the state and imposed our own limit. We're on a trapping/hunting plan for coyotes too.


----------



## PHIL M

last year was my first year hunting in talbot county. I had been hunting in wilkinson, and others for years pryer. one thing I noticed different about talbot is there are alot of hunters there. I would bet that talbot has higher hunting pressure than most. limiting the harvest on your particular lease is probably not a bad idea.


----------



## walukabuck

yeah there are quite a few hunters in Talbot. There use to be quite a few more I believe. Atleast around our lease that is the case. A lot of people left the county when we became a management county. However, the people who stayed are for the most part people who are serious about managing the herd and producing good deer. I've seen more good deer the last 3 years than I ever saw 6 or 7 years ago. Hopefully things are going to finally come together.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SothPaw,

I know there are a couple of Woodyites off Poplar Trace. I hunt off PoBiddy and Tonk hunts off 80;

Who else?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Just got in a club at the last minute off HWY 80 and Poplar Trace. Wondering what the opinions and what kind of success (if any?) hunting is like in that neck of Talbot. Any Woody guys in clubs around this area?


Which club? Delta?


----------



## WishboneW

*Talbot*

I hunt in a 410 ac club off Popular Trace, but it is closer to 208 than 80.  I have enjoyed it.

I also belong to a club that borders Pobiddy and has some frontage on US 80.

The club president has a post in the lease section looking for members.

Both clubs are good hunting, great people.


----------



## walukabuck

I'm on a 600 acre lease off of poplar trace closer to 80. It has changed a lot over the last few years. There is not the amount of deer there used to be but we are seeing more and better bucks. I killed my 2 best bucks the season before last. Both were good  deer.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Looks like we have some Talbot county hunters getting fired up about the season.

We need t o have a Woody's get together in Talbot sometime.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:
			
		

> Looks like we have some Talbot county hunters getting fired up about the season.
> 
> We need t o have a Woody's get together in Talbot sometime.




Sounds like a great idea to me. Maybe meet in Talbotton one day for a bite, would be great to meet some of the talbot Co. hunters from Woody's.


----------



## PHIL M

we are off of hwy 80 about 5 miles west of hwy 19. not far from poplar trace.


----------



## Albuds

*New Property*

I have just bought 260 in Talbot County and need to get ready for the fall season.  If anyone knows of someone who is dependable that can clear land for foodplots, improve roads and plant foodplots this fall please email me at aw@waldenbus.com.

Thanks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Albuds,

Where is your propety?

How much clearing do you need done?


----------



## Albuds

Property is off of Hwy36 between Harvey Ingram Road and Big Lazer Creek.  I have about 2-3 miles of roads that I want widened about 14 feet, probably another mile or two of roads/ATV trails to cut and about 9 to 10 acres of food plots to clear.  
In the fall I'll need to plant about twelve acres of food plots as well as the equivalent of a few acres alongside the roads.


----------



## tcoker

Were in Kennesaw Bushwhackers Hunting Club. We have about +/- 2000 acres in the split  between 208 and 90. Our camp is just across from the High School behind the projects. We've had the property for about 25 years. I'm waiting to see the sheets but we might have a couple of openings this year as well.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody know if there has been any rain in the Hwy 80 / Po Biddy Rd area in the last week?


----------



## PHIL M

Im pretty sure this is the guage at hwy 36, and the flint river. It doesnt look like there was any rain. This site can be helpfull.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?cb_00045=on&format=gif&period=7&site_no=02347500


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SouthPaw,

I had about 1/4" Saturday at my camp off PoBiddy.


----------



## Toliver

tcoker said:
			
		

> Were in Kennesaw Bushwhackers Hunting Club. We have about +/- 2000 acres in the split  between 208 and 90. Our camp is just across from the High School behind the projects. We've had the property for about 25 years. I'm waiting to see the sheets but we might have a couple of openings this year as well.




I stopped by your camp last Saturday.  Only saw one vehicle and no one around it.   I heard they're about to cut the 800 again.  BTW, I was in Talbot again yesterday and a storm was blowing in with some strong winds.   It rained pretty good as we were headed up 27 and was raining in Talbotton so you got a little but probably not enough to do anything much good.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Was raining hard yesterday, Satruday about 5:30PM when I was heading back. Went thru about 45 minutes of rain. Hop we got a lot.

Our biggest creek on our lease was bone dry. Second time in 15 years I can remember.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Got over 2" of rain last night and all morning.

Here is a Trail Cam shot I got.


----------



## Toliver

Got grid coordinates on that?


----------



## triple play

Albuds
What is a ballpark figure for property  in Talbot Co. these days? The property has no timber, just hardwoods and pasture land in the Pobiddy Rd. area.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

triple play,

Had some sell near me off Po Biddy for $2500/acre last year.


----------



## triple play

thanks, sure hoped it would be lower.  tp


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

tp,

There is some land 197 acres for sale off a dirt road, Stinson rd, I think. Price is listed at $1900. Some partial flood plain down that road sold for $1500 or so.


----------



## PHIL M

We will be down spreading lime on the plots. Probably fri night, and sat.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Our camp got broke into sometime over the last week. To those with leases in Talbot, be sure to keep an eye on things while the season is still out. It seems these idiots that do this concentrate on the time in between seasons to do the break-ins.



Ours got broke in to about the same time probably the same piece of crap


----------



## PHIL M

We lease our camp from another land owner. His house over looks our camp. The camp is fenced in with a locked gate. We went through the breakins in wilkinson county. It wasnt any fun. We finally caught them on the property.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Ta-Tonk-A got broken into also weekend before last.

Where is your lease Phil M? Our camp is off Po Biddy.

SouthPaw, Can't make ot down this weekend. I will take a rain check.


----------



## PHIL M

We are off hwy 80 about half way between hwy 19, and pobiddy.


----------



## WishboneW

*break in*

We had one also about a month ago.  They took nothing, but did break a couple of windows gaining entrance to a couple of campers.  I leave my camper open just for that reason.

US 80W, about 3 - 4 miles East of Pobiddy.


----------



## PHIL M

WishboneW said:
			
		

> We had one also about a month ago.  They took nothing, but did break a couple of windows gaining entrance to a couple of campers.  I leave my camper open just for that reason.
> 
> US 80W, about 3 - 4 miles East of Pobiddy.


We are real close to ya. Near the horse farm. Does this look familiar?


----------



## Bucky T

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Our camp got broke into sometime over the last week. To those with leases in Talbot, be sure to keep an eye on things while the season is still out. It seems these idiots that do this concentrate on the time in between seasons to do the break-ins.



I figured it would be a matter of time before ya'lls camp got broken into down there Southpaw.

It's right off of the road.  The GSP does patrol down your particular stretch of road.  I got pulled over on my 4 wheeler just down from camp while I was turkey hunting down there.  Nice fella, just told me to keep my 4 wheeler off of the highway.  Next time you see one of them, stop him and ask if he'll patrol the area a little more.

Tommy


----------



## walukabuck

The man we lease our camp from, just called to inform us that the front gate was busted down and the house broken into. Don't know what all they got, but shouldn't be anything of value except maybe a stand or two. We're on poplar trace and this is the first time we've ever had a problem at this house.


----------



## WishboneW

Waluka,

Where on Popular Trace?  I am in a club on on Popular Trace, Not Delta, as well in addition to the one on Pobiddy.

This one is on the right near the 208 side of Popular Trace as you go from US 80.

You might be one of our neighbors!


----------



## walukabuck

Just got back. Nothing was taken, I guess they didn't like what we had. Wishbone, we are on the pobiddy end of poplar trace in the ypsilanti area. On the right if you are coming from 80. A  heavy storm came through late last night and dropped some rain. Our place seems pretty dry, I think we could use some more.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Anybody going down this weekend.

Let me know and we can get together. Cutting food plots this weekend. Plant after Labor Day.


----------



## WishboneW

Will not be back down till Labor day week end, however, I believe Deerhunter3670 will be down this week end.


----------



## humantermite

*HOW IS IT LOOKING?*

HOW ARE YOU GOING TO HUNT 9-9-06?
LOOKS LIKE FOOD POLTS WILL BE MY BEST BET,AT OUR CLUB.


----------



## WishboneW

*broke into again*

Theives broke in again, maybe the 3rd time this summer.

Took 1/2 ton pelletized lime, 4 bags of 10 10 10, and some home canned food.

Left the TV and canned goods.

We leave every thing open to minimize glass breakage.

I am thinking about leaving a welcome sign out.


----------



## WishboneW

I will be down but probably will not hunt.  I still need to tend to the camper and sight in a couple of rifles at the range at Big Lazer.


----------



## Toliver

Well?  Any deer left in Talbot County?  Or did y'all kill'em all this weekend?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Talbot.*

Going down in a few days.. Need reports !!


----------



## walukabuck

A couple of our guys have been up all week. I talked to them last night, they haven't killed anything  but have been seeing some deer here and there.From what I gathered, it's not great but not bad either. The only bucks they've seen have been spikes.


----------



## marknga

*New Talbot County Hunter*

I joined a lease in Talbot County and will be hunting there for the first time this weekend. The lease is in 3 different sections, 2 up toward Manchester and one outside of Geneva. I will be hunting at the Geneva tract mostly. It is located off of Teal Rd. Anyone familiar with the Shep Rd/Teal Rd area?
Anywhere decent to eat in Geneva?

Looking forward to a good season, good luck to all of you!

Mark


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody going down this weelend?


----------



## PHIL M

Yup! I might be goin by myself. don't know if any others are going to be there. We finished the food plots last week, and I,m curious if the rain brought them up.


----------



## Geeseman

leaving tomorrow at lunch, be there all weekend any oaks dropping and are the deer moving with this cool front that come thru....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Some oaks are dropping on our lease. Red Oaks.

I shot a Doe last night at 1930 hrs. tracked her for 4 hrs. and lost her..


----------



## marknga

Went down to Geneva yesterday to prep a stand area and the main thing I learned was:
Don't speed on Hwy 96. Mr GSP pulled me over and was nice enough to give me a warning. That sure is a hard road to obey the posted limit on.

On the other hand saw alot of deer sign, they appear to have picked up their movement in the last week.

Mark


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Marknga,

Check out O'Hanlons for lunch in Geneva on the South side of 80.

Went down last weekend and planted. Don't think I will make it this weekend. The weather should be a lot better.

Good luck guys.


----------



## marknga

Thanks for the info Slip. I'm sure I will be over there for lunch, ain't whole alot to choose from.

Mark


----------



## gdaagent

marknga said:


> Went down to Geneva yesterday to prep a stand area and the main thing I learned was:
> Don't speed on Hwy 96. Mr GSP pulled me over and was nice enough to give me a warning. That sure is a hard road to obey the posted limit on.
> 
> On the other hand saw alot of deer sign, they appear to have picked up their movement in the last week.
> 
> Mark



Especially watch between Geneva and Butler. Lots of temptation to mash the gas. GSP rides that stretch.


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Some oaks are dropping on our lease. Red Oaks.
> 
> I shot a Doe last night at 1930 hrs. tracked her for 4 hrs. and lost her..



YEP! I remember something like that.


----------



## Toliver

I went down on the 2nd and came home on the third.  Saw no deer.   It was so hot, even the gopher tortoise I saw was panting.   And I've never been swarmed by so many mosquitoes.   At 87 degrees, I gave up and came home.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> YEP! I remember something like that.




I bet !!!

'Preciate the help brother...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Toliver said:


> I went down on the 2nd and came home on the third.  Saw no deer.   It was so hot, even the gopher tortoise I saw was panting.   And I've never been swarmed by so many mosquitoes.   At 87 degrees, I gave up and came home.





I bet, I was thinking of going down and hunting today and tomorrow. Checked the weather and changed my mind.

Dern foodplots will probably burn up....


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I bet, I was thinking of going down and hunting today and tomorrow. Checked the weather and changed my mind.
> 
> Dern foodplots will probably burn up....




Cool front coming through this weekend. I'll probably be around the first of the week putting up climbing stands. You gonna be around? If not, I'll let you know if the food plots are burned up. 

I don't know what the weather was like around here last week. I was in the Bahamas being miserable. Long story. I'll fill you in later.

I'm leaving here shortly to go to Talladega to watch the truck race. Free tix!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody go down this weekend? Any luck?


----------



## walukabuck

Headed that way Friday night. I haven't been yet this year due to unfortunate circumstances, however a few of our guys have been and say that they are seeing a good amount of deer. Good Luck.


----------



## Toliver

Monday til today.  7 deer.   5 does and 2 real nice bucks.   Moving during the day and lots of new, active scrapes and rubs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Anybody know if North Talbot got any rain last night???


----------



## PHIL M

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Anybody know if North Talbot got any rain last night???


I'd there is a good chance. It rained on the Flint near Culloden.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?cb_00045=on&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=02347500


----------



## juniorbassman

Toliver, what time of day did you see the nice bucks?


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Anybody know if North Talbot got any rain last night???




I'm only 15 miles from the lease. I got a monsoon. I may go up there later today. I've got one more stand to try and find a place for.

Did you see the big one in the bottom?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> I'm only 15 miles from the lease. I got a monsoon. I may go up there later today. I've got one more stand to try and find a place for.
> 
> Did you see the big one in the bottom?



Sounds like we got some rain then, thank goodness.

Negative on the big one..


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sounds like we got some rain then, thank goodness.
> 
> Negative on the big one..



You coming down?


----------



## Geeseman

Headed out tomorrow lunch, cant wait...get to hunt tomorrow evening then half day saturday and got to come home for a couple days then Im back down there for 4days of none stop hunting....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> You coming down?



I'll be down this Saturday with the smoke pole...


----------



## Geeseman

not enough time for the smoke pole, just seems a waiste having to clean the thing for a couple days hunting and now its to commercialized, should of stayed true muzzloaders, you might as well be hunting with your deer rifle, I like to bow hunt and wished this stuff didnt start for another 3 or 4 weeks...


----------



## Geeseman

anybody going to be near Shiloh, not cooking tonight not going to be there long enough so I gotta dinner sometime after hunting....


----------



## gdaagent

Geeseman said:


> anybody going to be near Shiloh, not cooking tonight not going to be there long enough so I gotta dinner sometime after hunting....



Country Kitchen in Waverly Hall. Ga.Hwy. 85


----------



## Geeseman

oh well went to Oscars, man the steak was awsome the beer was cold the singing was a riot...didnt care to much for hunting with a headache all morning but was fun and saw plenty of deer jst no shoooters!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toliver

juniorbassman said:


> Toliver, what time of day did you see the nice bucks?



12:30 PM.  Standing on the side of a 4 wheeler trail eating some kind of blueberry looking things.   

I was there this past weekend and I don't know that anyone saw a deer before 9 a.m.   All the deer I saw were from 9:45 to 11 and I never saw a deer on any evening hunt.   One guy killed a nice 10 point at 10 am.   I think I'm gonna stop getting up so dang early.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Toliver said:


> 12:30 PM.  Standing on the side of a 4 wheeler trail eating some kind of blueberry looking things.
> 
> I was there this past weekend and I don't know that anyone saw a deer before 9 a.m.   All the deer I saw were from 9:45 to 11 and I never saw a deer on any evening hunt.   One guy killed a nice 10 point at 10 am.   I think I'm gonna stop getting up so dang early.



Good point, all the deer being seen on our lease right now is between 10am and 3 pm. Think I might sleep in one morning and go to the stand about 9 am for an all day hunt. 
Heading down Thursday afternoon to hunt for 4 days.


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

Hey guys been since last year posted here.  So how are things going with everyone, I back to put any input I've got in.  Gonna go opening day, got some signs but not many how is everyone else coming along with signs?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Most of the deer seen last weekend were later in the AM after 8:30. Most were after 9AM.

Two does were killed and a nice 10 was seen. Hoping for a good season.


----------



## Toliver

Are y'all seeing tons of scrapes and rubs?   Seems like scrapes are every 20 feet.   I've already seen where two were fighting and one guy heard two fighting over the hill from him.   And some of the bushes must've really made some of the bucks mad cause some of them are torn all to pieces instead of just skint.   Earliest I've ever seen this much buck sign.


----------



## walukabuck

Hunted  Sat., Sun. and this A.M. We saw a lot of deer and several good bucks. They seem to be moving well in the mid morning, 9 to 10.30. It is awful dry, Did it rain this afternoon?


----------



## Toliver

It was raining this morning when I left at about 10:15.   It was a slow, soft rain. I don't know if it picked up or rained long enough to do the food plots any good.


----------



## Geeseman

same here, saw 5 between 0920-0940 and jumped one a little after 10 making my way out of the woods.  Goin back Thursday to hunt till Sat night. Anyone up for a meeting of the minds, might do Oscars again on Thursday...


----------



## gdaagent

Rained a little last night in the Northern part of the county. Thunderstorms expected all day today(Tues.).

Rain chance Thursday evening. Chance on Sunday. Bluebird skies expected for Friday and Saturday. Best chance may be Saturday evening before the cool front pushes through during the night.

No. I'm not a deer movement expert. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## PHIL M

We had pretty good deer movement this weekend. I saw 3 different bucks, and a few does.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I hunted with my father in law down there on Saturday, and he saw 4 does, and I saw 3 does, and a 6 pointer that will be nice next year


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slow steady rain all day today. Had a memeber down all week. Did not hunt yesterday or today.

Weekend looks good.


----------



## Toliver

Better make it Friday.  If the pattern stays true, you better be on the stand during lunch time on Saturday.


----------



## Geeseman

Im leaving thursday morning, be there till Sat night.

looking like Oscars on Thursday night


----------



## gdaagent

Weather has changed for the better. Lots of rain yesterday.

No rain this weekend. Still a little warm and skies too blue.

But the weather will change around here from day to day. A five day forecast is no good.


----------



## Geeseman

sandwiches on Friday and then cooking out Friday night...


----------



## Geeseman

Im outa here, 770-324-7898 if ya wanna eat tonight, I should be at Oscars after dark........


----------



## gdaagent

Latest weather.

Low's in the mid 40's for Saturday morning. Mid 70's during the day. Blue skies.

Same for Sunday with rain Sunday night.

If you're staying around the first of the week. It is supposed to be a little colder. Around 40 degrees Monday morning. 60's during the day.


----------



## Matt.M

What's Oscars?  And where is it?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matt.M said:


> What's Oscars?  And where is it?




Steak House,  right outside of Warm Springs, GA.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Let's hear some deer reports!!

Slow weekend for us. Lots of deer seen on Friday and one doe killed with ML @144 yards. 

Deer shut down Saturday. Few seen and none killed. Heard quite a few shots though.


----------



## Geeseman

only one shot on our club, one of the kids shot a 2-2 1/2 year old 8 pointer nice size body, saw alot of does and one 3 pointer, early action on sat morn and late action on sat afternoon...let me rephrase this two 2-2 1/2 year old 8's shot by the same kid, he told us that he shot at the same deer twice, the first shot the deer ran off and then came back so he shot him the second time. Turned out it was two different deer the second one was located Sunday....


----------



## humantermite

*SLOW 10-21-06*

SAW VERY FEW DEER, HAD ONE DOE KILLED.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Seems there was more shootin last weekend than this one.
Walked up on a shooter buck this AM bedded under persimmons next to the 30 footer and then let a basket rack 8 walk thru at 8:45. Climbed down at 12:00 and walked over to look at the little 8's tracks, and bumped him out of his bed.  
Glad to see the rain


----------



## PHIL M

There was a couple killed at our place. Nothing big. They where moving good after the rain on sunday.


----------



## gdaagent

One nice 10 pointer killed Saturday night in a food plot. No one else seen anything. I heard a lot of shootin'. But it was apparently from adjoining clubs.

Not a good weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

gdaagent said:


> One nice 10 pointer killed Saturday night in a food plot. No one else seen anything. I heard a lot of shootin'. But it was apparently from adjoining clubs.
> 
> Not a good weekend.




Second that, I also heard alot of shots Saturday mornung around us.


----------



## Geeseman

anyone hunting around shiloh shoot anything or see anything?


----------



## riddler

very few deer seen on our club in Talbot.


----------



## walukabuck

Not a whole lot at our place. Seen one pretty nice 6 point this A.M. He'll be a goodun one day. Other than that we seen nothing but a few does.


----------



## Toliver

Friday, the last evening of bow season, I saw about a dozen pigs.   

Saturday morning saw three big does and a pig.   Killed the pig.

Saw nothing Saturday evening.

Sunday morning after the rain stopped, I got on the stand at 10:45 and by 11:45 had seen two shooters and a doe.  One of the two shooters is on the bragging board.


----------



## PHIL M

The rut in talbot is usually strong around Nov 15th-20th. The young bucks always cut up early.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

PHIL M said:


> The rut in talbot is usually strong around Nov 15th-20th. The young bucks always cut up early.



I'll second that for the 15th

We've got a member huntin this week and Tuesday he saw a huge 6 point (I've got pics of him) in a foodplot at 9:00 and another smaller buck at 11:00. Looks like sleeping in could pay off this weekend.


----------



## PHIL M

We have been seeing a lot of mid day movement too.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

What area of the county are you guys hunting. Just wondering, depending on location within the county, if the peak rut be at different times?


----------



## PHIL M

We are in the north west corner near taylor co. Shouldn't vary much. Last year on the 18th. I had bucks grunting, and running crazy all around me. I grunted one time, and a 8pt came storming in on me.


----------



## cnutter

Well,

 Saturday, 10-13-06 opening day of ML I saw 14 deer  on my talbot county club. 1 really nice buck (10 point) who crossed my shooting lane at a 100 yards so fast I couldnt get a shot on him.  The rest were a mix of Large does and Yearling all crossing at a 100 yards really fast so getting  a good shot wasnt happening.   I have decided next year I need a scope on my ML. I did get  a shot at what I thought was a small doe who stopped half way into the my shooting lane at 135 yards but later tuned out to be a baby buck (only had bumbs no horn and hadnt broken the skin or hair) around 8:30am then around 9am a shot a large doe who was tryin to sneek by at 10 yards from my shooting house on the left side of my shooting house were its very thick.

Sunday 10-22-06,  I saw a nice 8 pt who crossed at a 100 or so yards from my stand.  He was moving fast so I didnt get a shot on him.   Other than that I didnt see anything moving.    Heard lots of shots on other clubs but nothing else on our club was shot. 

Well I have my meat now I can go back and hunt those two nice bucks I saw. 

I havnt been hunting sence the first weekend of ML but and heading down this weekend so I will let you know how the hunting was/is. 

Also talked to a buddy on the club who has been hunting sence opening day of gun season and says they have been seeing deer but havnt gotten many shots.   1 large doe was killed and that was about it.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

cnutter said:


> Well,
> 
> Saturday, 10-13-06 opening day of ML I saw 14 dear  on my talbot county club. 1 really nice buck (10 point) who crossed my shooting lane at a 100 yards so fast I couldnt get a shot on him.  The rest were a mix of Large does and Yearling all crossing at a 100 yards really fast so getting  a good shot wasnt happening.   I have decided next year I need a scope on my ML. I did get  a shot at what I thought was a small doe who stopped half way into the my shooting lane at 135 yards but later tuned out to be a baby buck (only had bumbs no horn and hadnt broken the skin or hair) around 8:30am then around 9am a shot a large doe who was tryin to sneek by at 10 yards from my shooting house on the left side of my shooting house were its very thick.
> 
> Sunday 10-22-06,  I saw a nice 8 pt who crossed at a 100 or so yards from my stand.  He was moving fast so I didnt get a shot on him.   Other than that I didnt see anything moving.    Heard lots of shots on other clubs but nothing else on our club was shot.
> 
> Well I have my meat now I can go back and hunt those two nice bucks I saw.
> 
> I havnt been hunting sence the first weekend of ML but and heading down this weekend so I will let you know how the hunting was/is.
> 
> Also talked to a buddy on the club who has been hunting sence opening day of gun season and says they have been seeing deer but havnt gotten many shots.   1 large doe was killed and that was about it.



Where are you guys located in Talbot?


----------



## cnutter

We are out gibson Rd from Talbotton.  Basicly Gibson Rd and Kurt Williams Rd.


----------



## cnutter

Here is a picture of my Two ML kills...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

We've had a 10 and an 8 point killed already, both 200lbs + on the hoof.  Necks swollen.  Member had a spike grunting his head off chasing a Doe the other day. I say they are getting ready now and will be rutting hard in another week. Were just outside Woodland.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:


> What area of the county are you guys hunting. Just wondering, depending on location within the county, if the peak rut be at different times?



I'm your neighbor by about a quarter mile closer to town


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm your neighbor by about a quarter mile closer to town




You guys located on Hwy 80 towards Talbotton?


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We've had a 10 and an 8 point killed already, both 200lbs + on the hoof.  Necks swollen.  Member had a spike grunting his head off chasing a Doe the other day. I say they are getting ready now and will be rutting hard in another week. Were just outside Woodland.



8 pointer came out in food plot just before 7:00 pm. He had his nose in the dirt. About 5:00, a doe watched me walk to a ground blind at about 75 yards away. Buck came out in same area she was standing. He trotted towards me with his head held high. Then he stuck his nose in the ground again. He slowed up. Stretched his neck out to get a good look at me. Layed him down at about 50 yards. Thick base. Swollen neck. Dirt and tree bark on the rack. 

My first year in this club. Real nice buck. Cold spell had them moving around feeling frisky.

Sunday through Wednesday of this week ought to be good. Food plots in the evening.

Heavy rains on Friday. Windy on Saturday. Cool mornings through the rest of the week.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> 8 pointer came out in food plot just before 7:00 pm. He had his nose in the dirt. About 5:00, a doe watched me walk to a ground blind at about 75 yards away. Buck came out in same area she was standing. He trotted towards me with his head held high. Then he stuck his nose in the ground again. He slowed up. Stretched his neck out to get a good look at me. Layed him down at about 50 yards. Thick base. Swollen neck. Dirt and tree bark on the rack.
> 
> My first year in this club. Real nice buck. Cold spell had them moving around feeling frisky.
> 
> Sunday through Wednesday of this week ought to be good. Food plots in the evening.
> 
> Heavy rains on Friday. Windy on Saturday. Cool mornings through the rest of the week.




Congrats  again Robbie !!


----------



## cnutter

Finnishing up at work and getting ready to head to deer camp.   I'll give a report monday when I am back online.  Wish me luck I hope the weather clears some by moring.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE

it is not ellegal to shoot a coyote. i would not have a gun during bow season


----------



## cnutter

Got down friday night around 7pm.   To late to hunt.   

Got up early and hit ladder tree stand about 30 mins before daylight.   Didnt see anything until 8:30am or so when I heard alot of grunting coming from down in the thicket infront of me.  A short time later a buck started running a doe about 60 yards out.  I never got a clear sight on him so I cant tell you what he looked like but I did slide down and found some tracks and he was  a large guy judging from the depth of the tracks and there size. 

So the report is they are pre ruttin and starting to chase does I will be down next weekend to see whats happening.    

Enjoy Chris


----------



## riddler

Several deer seen on our club this weekend.  One good buck seen but no shot offered.  Saw does and bucks but none were together and there was no chasing.  Any day now should heat up!!


----------



## gdaagent

Hunted food plot last night. Saw...three bunny rabbits and a armadillo. Was tempted to shoot the armadillo.


----------



## PHIL M

One of our members saw a nice buck chasing sun morning. I saw 4 orphan fawns, so things are starting to get good.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody got any other reports on the rut? From what I'm seeing looks like the peak will be in about 7-10 days?


----------



## Toliver

Morning of the 30th was a good day for deer movement.  Saw 4 does and 3 bucks.  Had the bow drawn on a nice 8 pt but decided to let him walk since he wasn't as big as my first buck this year.   I saw him about 75 yards out and he came straight to me when I hit the grunt call.   About an hour later a doe came through at full speed with a buck hot on her heels.  He was a decent one but not a shooter.   He was blowing at her as he chased her instead of grunting.  Weirdest thing I've ever heard.  Never would have thought it was a deer had I not put eyes on him.   Monday evening was getting reading to shoot a big doe when I suddenly noticed the littel spikes hiding behind his ears.   He would look up but otherwise pretty much ignored the grunt.   Killed two armadillos that were making too much noise.   I really hate those turkey nest destroying, quail egg sucking varmints.

Halloween morning was pretty but not much deer activity.  Only saw a small 4 pointer.   He fed through and like the spike would look around but otherwise ignored the grunt.   

Apparently some of the scrapes I was finding last week were owned by the buck I killed.   Only some of the scrapes have been freshened up.   I guess multiple bucks were scraping in the same area in competition for territory.   

It's looking like November is gonna be FUN!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Toliver said:


> Morning of the 30th was a good day for deer movement.  Saw 4 does and 3 bucks.  Had the bow drawn on a nice 8 pt but decided to let him walk since he wasn't as big as my first buck this year.   I saw him about 75 yards out and he came straight to me when I hit the grunt call.   About an hour later a doe came through at full speed with a buck hot on her heels.  He was a decent one but not a shooter.   He was blowing at her as he chased her instead of grunting.  Weirdest thing I've ever heard.  Never would have thought it was a deer had I not put eyes on him.   Monday evening was getting reading to shoot a big doe when I suddenly noticed the littel spikes hiding behind his ears.   He would look up but otherwise pretty much ignored the grunt.   Killed two armadillos that were making too much noise.   I really hate those turkey nest destroying, quail egg sucking varmints.
> 
> Halloween morning was pretty but not much deer activity.  Only saw a small 4 pointer.   He fed through and like the spike would look around but otherwise ignored the grunt.
> 
> Apparently some of the scrapes I was finding last week were owned by the buck I killed.   Only some of the scrapes have been freshened up.   I guess multiple bucks were scraping in the same area in competition for territory.
> 
> It's looking like November is gonna be FUN!!!!



Hey Tolly when you think its going to peak down in Talbot?


----------



## Toliver

On the south end of Talbot, I'd have to guess the 15th thru the 20th.   Even though there has already been some activity, the bucks we've killed in the 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 range have had dry, light brown hocks.   Most of the bucks chasing have been the young ***** teenage types.   My uncle is in a club at the north end and he said they haven't seen the same activity with the chasing and the scraping.  I'm not sure how things can be so different in the same county but they sure seem to be.


----------



## gdaagent

It's gotta get cold.

Hunted every night this week, so far.  Haven't seen anything but rabbits and those pesky armadillos. They must be moving more in the morning hours.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

gdaagent said:


> It's gotta get cold.
> 
> Hunted every night this week, so far.  Haven't seen anything but rabbits and those pesky armadillos. They must be moving more in the morning hours.



Forcast for Thurs, Fri and Sat 

Thu
Nov 2  AM Clouds / PM Sun 
 67°/31°      20%  chance of rain
  high of 67°F

Fri
Nov 3  Sunny 
 64°/28°     0%  chance of rain
  high of 64°F

Sat
Nov 4  Sunny 
 62°/34°    10% chance of rain 
  high of 62°F

Looks like the cooler weather is coming for this weekend


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Rut...*

Next week will be the week !!!


----------



## PHIL M

Toliver said:


> On the south end of Talbot, I'd have to guess the 15th thru the 20th.   Even though there has already been some activity, the bucks we've killed in the 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 range have had dry, light brown hocks.   Most of the bucks chasing have been the young ***** teenage types.   My uncle is in a club at the north end and he said they haven't seen the same activity with the chasing and the scraping.  I'm not sure how things can be so different in the same county but they sure seem to be.



I agree. The 18th was rockin at our place last year.


----------



## gdaagent

Awful windy today but getting colder.

Anyone see anything or had any luck?


----------



## Geeseman

well lets here it guys, Im going next thur-sun if plans dont get messed up. I wanna know how it was this weekend....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Rut is getting cranked up. 4 shooters seen this weekend, one 15" 7 point was killed. One nice 10 was missed.Bucks are definitely moving. Necks are swollen, tarsal glands wet but not black yet. Sat Am Chapmans had 8 nice bucks waiting to be caped out. Here is a pic.


----------



## Geeseman

North or South Talbot?


----------



## Toliver

Speaking of Chapman's....how's the finished product when he packages meat for you?  I've never used him but may drop off a doe or two to keep from having to take them all the way home and THEN deal with them.   Sausage?  Burger?  Cubed?  Any good?  And does he do community meat or process them one at a time?


----------



## walukabuck

Going up friday the 10th and staying for ten days. What do ya'll think? Am I going at the right time or are they going to peak this week?


----------



## Matt.M

Everyone from my hunting club uses Chapmans even though Fullers processing is 1/2 mile away.

Great finished product.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Ditto what Matt says.

This week is starting the rut. Next weekend would be good.


----------



## Geeseman

do you mean like the 16 th thru the 18th or 9th thru the 11th? I wanna leave out Thursday morning and stay down until Sunday night if possible and have monday morning as an extra if I need it....I am in North Talbot


----------



## riddler

one 6-pointer see chasing a doe Saturday morning.  2 small bucks seen by themselves over the weekend to.


----------



## PHIL M

They are starting to cut up pretty good in north talbot. Bucks are harrasing the does, but the does aren't quite ready yet. the next couple of weeks should be good.


----------



## cnutter

Toliver said:


> Speaking of Chapman's....how's the finished product when he packages meat for you?  I've never used him but may drop off a doe or two to keep from having to take them all the way home and THEN deal with them.   Sausage?  Burger?  Cubed?  Any good?  And does he do community meat or process them one at a time?



I use chapmans... great product.  Ground is packaged in 1 to 1 1/2 pound plastic game bags.    Sausage is good to very good.    Price is $55 per deer and he will Gut and Cape it for you at no extra charge.    Processing time takes about 2 weeks or a bit longer.   I have processed two so far this year with great results.


----------



## Toliver

cnutter said:


> I use chapmans... great product.  Ground is packaged in 1 to 1 1/2 pound plastic game bags.    Sausage is good to very good.    Price is $55 per deer and he will Gut and Cape it for you at no extra charge.    Processing time takes about 2 weeks or a bit longer.   I have processed two so far this year with great results.




Cool.  Thanks.    So he does one deer at a time?   I hate the community meat processors!!


----------



## cnutter

I honestly dont know. I havnt stuck around and watched him processing the deer other than him cuting legs and gutting/skinning them out.   He just tells me that my deer will be ready in  XX number of days and I mostly just pick'em up when I am on my way home sunday afternoons or nights.  

Im sure he will be open to questions if you stopped in and asked...


I know he charges more for a deer processed as sausage/jerky/or special cuts.   I wanna say its $85 per deer but I havnt hadone jerked or turned into sausage sence last year and I cant remember was it cost me.


----------



## Sharpshooter

I believe he does one at a time.


----------



## Geeseman

they must if it takes that long to get one back shouldnt take longer than a week and thats during heavy times. I used to process deer for living. If you got the right equiptment and four reliable employees you can run some deer....


----------



## gdaagent

Geeseman said:


> they must if it takes that long to get one back shouldnt take longer than a week and thats during heavy times. I used to process deer for living. If you got the right equiptment and four reliable employees you can run some deer....



I've used his son in Woodbury and now I use him in Woodland. Same deal. Great results. Quantity of meat plus quality of cut tells the difference.

I'm on my way to pick mine up now. I don't mind waiting nearly two weeks for quality. Let's me know he's not in a hurry to move them out. He lets'em hang a while.

Plus. Anytime I can get someone to gut it at no additional cost. I'm there!


----------



## cnutter

call me lazy but I will go for the free gutting everytime.  Hahaha... sorry to say its the one part of deer hunting I dont mindnot taking part in. 

Dont get me wrong I will field dress one if I need to but I figure if i can get him to the cooler quickly I and is free Im there.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody in the woods on Monday or today that can give an up to date report on the rut?


----------



## cnutter

Sunday morning and late after noon they were chasing some....   dont know about today or yesterday....


----------



## PHIL M

It should be good from now to Thanksgiving week. The warm weather may slow the daytime movement down some, but the rut will still be in full swing. The 15th through the 20th is usually prime.


----------



## Toliver

I just talked to one of our members who was down this weekend.  He said everyone was seeing bucks.  One guy saw 7 bucks Saturday morning.   One guy had a mature buck mount a doe right under his stand.   He didn't shoot it because one side of his antlers was broken off.   He said the scrapes were very active.  I'm heading down this evening for a week.  My work schedule wouldn't allow for me to hunt all the way through so I have to come home on the 15th.  Then I'll be going back for the 20th thru the 22nd.  

See y'all in about a week.


----------



## gdaagent

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody in the woods on Monday or today that can give an up to date report on the rut?



Went east on 80 out of Talbotton yesterday evening around 5:00 after the rain heading to Bass Pro in Macon.

Saw lots of deer in the fields along the tree lines in that area at that time. Made me wish I would have been in the woods, instead. Looked to me like they were moving a lot after the rain. Some were crossing the road.

With the weather the way it was, I didn't get a good look to see what was going on with them or sizes. Nasty roads...I just saw deer.


----------



## Geeseman

leaving at first light in the morning...I am so antsy I cant stand it....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Geeseman said:


> leaving at first light in the morning...I am so antsy I cant stand it....



Ditto that..

Hunted Mon. and Tue. and saw alot of deer activity. No chasing but deer before and after the rain. Shot a Doe on Mon. evening, she was feeding heavy on acorns.

Headin' back in the morning for several day's...


----------



## PHIL M

I'm leaving today, and will be there through the 27th. I have does in the freezer, so I will buck hunting only. Hopefully I will have a good report for yall! Good luck!!!


----------



## FirstBigBuck2001

Heading down to hwy 80 this weekend on our property hopefully will be a good weekend.  Will give report of any activity i have, good luck to everyone


----------



## walukabuck

Leaving in 20 minutes. Will be there all next week. Good luck to all.


----------



## cnutter

heading down to the club around 430am in the morning.... lets keep our finger crossed this hot snap hasnt made them act funnny.  Report to fallow monday when I am back at work.


----------



## riddler

Came down wednesday night and have not saw any chasing.  It has been HOT!!!!  Hopefully the weekend will be better.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hunted Thur, Fri, and Sat.  Saw 2 spikes, one was chasing a Doe, a 3 pointer and a couple of Does.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Talked to a member today.  He shot a Doe this morning that was being chased by a 8 pointer. He was unable to get a shot on the Buck.  The Buck's are ready for action..


----------



## cnutter

Well, didnt see anything other than I almost ran over a armadillo and two does with my 4 wheeler.     Saturday was so foggy that I couldnt see 30 yards from the stand and nothing passed close enough to see.      Later that day it was raining off and on and a bit warmer than I would of liked.     


I can say this much... a large buck passed my 4 wheeler with in 8 feet in the fog saturday and here is its track.  The saddest part is i almosted hunted a stand about 15 yards from were this guy moved though but opted for a stand about 150 yards away because more deer had been seen from it. 







...






...

Bucks track is 4 inches this side of the green patch. 







Doesnt it make you sick?

Over all this weekend was a dud.   One doe was shot.
I talked to a guy in a club about a mile down the road from up and he shot a nice 9 point late saturday afternoon.  I looked at the deer and its neck wasnt swolen and his hocks were not black and didnt smell.   He wasnt ready too rut at all.   I think this weeks higher temps have slowed the rut a bit.


----------



## cnutter

I think if it cools off by this weekend they migh be full on.   Then again.... I wont know cause I'll be hunting in walton county hunting at a friends club.


----------



## Geeseman

I am thinking about taking the whole week off for Thanksgiving and heading down next Sunday on the 19th and hunt till the 22nd, what do you think?

I went down on the 16th hunted till Sat night and didnt see anything till the temps dropped Sat evening just as was getting dark.  The first buck was a 1 1/2- 2 1/2 year old seven pointer that looked like he had running a marathon or just had his #$% whooped legs dragging head down and tail straight out and the next was a yearling three pointer. One kid on our club shot a nice would of been a 10 probably high 130's with a 18 inch spread but it had broke off the right side beam just passed the g-2 had a bunch of stickers on the brow tines could of called it a 14 pointer if had a full rack, neck was not fully swollen and the hocks were a little stained and he was by himself, oh yeah and shot it Friday morning at 725 just before the temps jumped up....


----------



## gobbla

Hunted this weekend Thu-Sun and saw nothing but 2 does.
I know a local as my family is from the area and he said that Thanksgiving weekend would be the time.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Several buck were seen chasing does. A couple were shot.

The bucks seem to be moving.

Better get down there.

Saw a nice one this AM about 10 on the gas line, gunwas onthe ATV. I was checking out a beaver dam.


----------



## riddler

Hunted Thursday - Sunday last weekend and saw two small bucks, no chasing.  I hunt off HWY 96 near Geneva.  Hocks were black but thery were by themselves.  Going down this Thursday.  Weather is going to be much better.


----------



## Toliver

Just got home.    Hunted last Thursday through this evening.  A couple of days was screwed up by weather.   

Thursday I saw a buck that desperately needed culling.  Looked to be a 4 1/2 + buck with spikes over 14 inches tall and as big around as a dog's nylabone chew toy thing.   It was awful to see that thing and not be able to shoot it to stop it from spreading the disease of its genes.

Friday I saw 3 bucks.  Two good ones and one 4 pointer.

Saturday morning saw nothing but another hunter walking under me.  Saturday evening it came a thunderstormmonsoonhurricantyphoon. 

Sunday morning the wind was blowing at tornado speeds.

Sunday afternoon saw a lone, unidentified deer in the thick stuff.

Monday morning saw 5 does but couldn't get a shot.  Monday evening saw deer legs but couldn't identify the owner and let a 12 pointer walk.  He was a 10 with stickers off the G2's and about a 12 inch spread.   He looked to be about  2 1/2 years old.   

There has been some indication this last week of the rut but nothing showing the peek.  I'll be back on the 19th and hopefully they'll be more active.


----------



## gdaagent

I haven't seen a deer in two weeks. They all must be at your place.

Maybe the "Deer Gods" have cursed me for some unknown reason.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SPD,

I think the rut is still going on. May be wrong but the big boys are still looking.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> SPD,
> 
> I think the rut is still going on. May be wrong but the big boys are still looking.



Same here...

They are Ruttin' !


----------



## Toliver

The bucks don't "get theirs in" and then stop.   They are reactionary to the smell of the does in estrus.  As long as does are in heat, they'll breed them.   The difference is experience.  The mature bucks have an instinct to survive that may out weigh their determination to breed during the day.   But you can bet they're out there at night.  I saw the biggest buck so far this season on my way home Monday night.  He was at least a 140 class buck.


----------



## gdaagent

Toliver said:


> The bucks don't "get theirs in" and then stop.   They are reactionary to the smell of the does in estrus.  As long as does are in heat, they'll breed them.   The difference is experience.  The mature bucks have an instinct to survive that may out weigh their determination to breed during the day.   But you can bet they're out there at night.  I saw the biggest buck so far this season on my way home Monday night.  He was at least a 140 class buck.



Yep. I was on my way to Tennessee Friday night heading up I185 at about 9:30. I saw lots of deer on the side of the highway feeding. I figured out the best deer stand was the one holding the exit signs. Just get up there and wait for the headlights to shine on the big one. But you gotta shoot quick.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody got any reports from the last couple of days?


----------



## riddler

came down Thursday morning.  we are seeing does, but no chasing as if yet.


----------



## Toliver

It's sad but I actually WANT to see some does.  I need some meat and some others have asked that I kill some does for them.   I have not seen a single doe that I could have killed this year and very few does anyhow.   This is my first year when I've seen a deer coming, got ready, and then said, "DANG! Another flippin buck!!"   It wouldn't be so bad if they were wallhangers but most have been spikes on up to that 12 pointer I had to let walk.   A few have been shooters but they weren't within bow range.   Anybody got a food plot full of does I can borrow?


----------



## gdaagent

I haven't seen a deer while sitting in a stand in three weeks.

I'm going to AL and hunt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> I haven't seen a deer while sitting in a stand in three weeks.
> 
> I'm going to AL and hunt.



You gotta get off them plots.. 
And in those hardwoods...


----------



## walukabuck

Nothing in the hardwoods. Acorns are gone on our place. I aint seen nothing that closely resembles a rut. Just got back after a week of hunting. It was lousy hunting all week.


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You gotta get off them plots..
> And in those hardwoods...



Hunted the hardwoods Friday evening. Two coons and an armadillo.

Oh. By the way. WAAAARRRRRR EAGLE!!!


----------



## riddler

Hunted Thursday - Sunday Morning and saw only does.  We still have some acorns in the small scrub oaks, but it looks like the deer are noctornal.  I just droppped off a role of film from a deer cam.  Hopefully they will give me something to hunt for.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> Oh. By the way. WAAAARRRRRR EAGLE!!!



Thank God ya'll won.  

Now maybe Shula gets fired !!!!


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Thank God ya'll won.
> 
> Now maybe Shula gets fired !!!!



Nope. He stays another year. The university doesn't want to pay 3 mil to buy him out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> Nope. He stays another year. The university doesn't want to pay 3 mil to buy him out.



Well, make it 6 in a row then...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

For the first time I saw nothing this weekend. I guess I hunted the wrong spots. Did not even hear one and this was the rut? Oh well, give it another 24 days or so


----------



## cnutter

MY friends club fell though and we didnt head up there so I picked up another friend and took  him to my talbot club and we didnt see anything all weekend.

I hunted hard friday, saturday, and sunday morning.... And I didnt see anything except a few crows.     It was a big zero for the weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Going back down Friday, will report back on Sunday. I do think the primary rut is all but over.


----------



## Toliver

I STILL can't see a doe!!!       I want some meat for the freezer so I hunted a food plot.  Nothing but small bucks.   This has become downright madening.


----------



## Toliver

Where are you guys?   You've probably mentioned it but this thread has become too big to scroll through and look for such things.


----------



## tarheelboy

*I think you guys from delta need to work for B&C*

I have hunted for a good number of years and I have heard people say "that was a 130 class 10 pointer".  Why is that?  Are you so good that you can score a deer on the fly.  If so I am sure you could easily get a job with Boone and Crocket.  I think it is a bunch of crap myself.  Also, I wish you guys from Delta could push those deer onto our property b/c I am not seeing a thing.  Anyways, hope you get that 120 class 9 pointer.

Tarheelboy


----------



## Toliver

I actually know a number of people that can fairly accurately score deer on the hoof.   Exact number of inches? Of course not.   And it'll always be a gross score, not a net score to include the deductions.   You do it long enough, you get pretty good at it.


----------



## gary13

hey guys.  I'm new to forum.  i enjoy the timely reports and love to talk deer.  i hunt meriwether, taylor, and lee counties.  our taylor land is close to the talbot line (howard) so the info is helpful.  i saw some serious chasing on  and around the 14th.  i killed a heavy racked 10pt. on fri. the 17th working a scrape line.  he scored 136" and was a run down 135lbs. dressed.  since then i have only seen small bucks cruising. i'm also seeing fewer does and more small bucks.  that's great for a strong rut but not so good for filling the freezer.  i agree that with some practice you can gross score a buck fairly close.  find someone that can show you how to score one, then score every rack you can get your hands on. thanks for the timely info


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Two bucks killed this weekend still chasing does. Two nice eights. One responded to a grunt and the other was chasing a doe with two other bucks. The bigger one got away according to the shooter.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

A couple fo more pics. The wide rack had a 21" inside spread and a long sticker off of the left brow tine.


----------



## QuackAddict

Thanks Toliver!  That gives me motivation to get up in the morning.


----------



## gobbla

I heard of 2 good 9pts, one with a broken tine killed over Thanksgiving weekend. Perhaps the best killed in Talbot county since the season started.  I am wondering what the chances are of a little bit of rutting activity this weekend with the cold snap.


----------



## Toliver

Hunted Tuesday evening.  Finally killed a dang doe.  Heard two bucks fighting Tuesday morning.  Found where they'd been fighting while tracking the doe and found that one of them lost the entire left side of his rack.  Basically nothing more than a huge spike with one point coming off it.   Good if it's his first rack.  Sad if he's older.   Also found about another dozen fresh scrapes, one with buck p in it that was still fresh.  And more trees rubbed that were about 12 inches in diameter.   I would love to see the buck that tears up those big ol' water oaks, cedars and magnolia trees.


----------



## tarheelboy

*What is all this talk about the Rut?*

Maybe you guys from GA can help me out.  I have been hearing that the rut is just now starting.  I thought the rut was over, especially for Talbot County.  Guys in my hunting club say that it usually runs the first couple of weeks of November.  I know in my neck of the woods in NC the rut is the last couple of weeks of October.  

Tarheelboy


----------



## Toliver

The bucks will rut as long as there are still does in estrus.  Those that didn't get bred their first cycle will re-enter estrus approximately 28 days later.   There is a main rut when most does go into estrus and then there's the secondary and less intense rut for the does going through their cycle again.  The rut can be anywhere from October to December in Georgia.   Heck, it's in January in Mississippi.


----------



## gdaagent

Haven't seen anything on Talbot lease in weeks.

Hunted in Pine Mtn. Valley Sunday night in a ground blind. Saw a couple of does in a food plot. They also saw me. They kept looking back into the bottom they came from. I heard them coming from 75 yards away. Leaves were real dry and crunchy. Sounded like a person walking through the leaves. Anyway, I could hear something else coming in behind them. One of them kept stomping her feet at me. Then she started blowing, but didn't leave. I figured she warned somehting else that something wasn't right. They fed about 10 more minutes, then left.

Lots of fresh signs on this private farm. A 10(125? class) and 13(150? class) taken out of the same stand within two weeks of each other.


----------



## PHIL M

Ill be there! I saw a bachelor group of bucks 2 weeks ago. I thought that was interesting. I'm going to sit on the same spot, and see what happens.


----------



## tarheelboy

*Didn't see a thing!*

Hunted all day today and didn't see a thing.  I hunted all morning until noon on a food plot.  Then in the after noon I moved to a creek bed and still didn't see anything.  I have only seen 1 deer since Nov 2, when I shot that nice a 8 pointer.  Maybe I'm not holding my mouth right.  Nobody else in our hunting club saw anything also.

Tarheelboy


----------



## walukabuck

You aint the only one who can't see deer. I'm in a club full oh them, including myself. I had a stretch of about 7 straight days without seeing a deer.


----------



## gdaagent

tarheelboy said:


> Hunted all day today and didn't see a thing.  I hunted all morning until noon on a food plot.  Then in the after noon I moved to a creek bed and still didn't see anything.  I have only seen 1 deer since Nov 2, when I shot that nice a 8 pointer.  Maybe I'm not holding my mouth right.  Nobody else in our hunting club saw anything also.
> 
> Tarheelboy



It's ALIENS, man!


----------



## BIGABOW

4 were seen on sat morning but nothing sat. evening they could not be certain that they were does so no shots fired.
l was just a guest this weekend but they have been seeing deer every weekend.(Airport road ,just before pobiddy road comming from Talbotton on Hwy 80)


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Looks like they were chasing does in the dark Sat night in secondary rut. Saw an eight at 8:30 this am and a guest huntin nearby saw another eight chasing a doe at 9:15.
Coyotes were going crazy last night and I think neighbor killed one this morning - shot 3 times and I heard a yelp on second shot
We trapped a bobcat this afternoon    third one this season - maybe we'll have more turkeys this spring.


----------



## Sharpshooter

Hunted last weekend. Between 3 of us there were 2 deer seen. I hunt out about 2 miles out 208 from Talbotton.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Goin down Wednsday with 3 nephews.

Anybody got any reports? It has been real slow at our camp.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Went all day Saturday, saw 6 deer total. 4 does , a spike a 6 pointer. Only 1 other member at the club too. Seems like a slow time of the year for movement. I think hunting the areas between the food sources and the bedding areas may be the best place to see the deer. Going back down Thursday and staying until Sunday. Time to drop some slickheads.



Saw 2 slickheads a couple weeks ago, SPD, they were standing at the gate to your camp 

I'm going down Thurs, should be able to drop by and finally catch you at your camp.

Hey Moe, bring your three nephews by - we can teach em some Texas Holdem


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Tonk,

They may take your money!

Hope they can see some deer.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Also got to meet Ta-ton-ka and his nephew, they stopped by our camp last night an shared some refreshments around the fire.



Pleasure to meet you guys and nice set up you've got.
I'll have the bottled water next time please.
Xtreme hunter slept til 10:30 Sat ... seems he had a headache


----------



## tarheelboy

*Successful Day*

I didn't kill anything, but I enjoyed watching three young deer play like they were pups.  Deer moved this morning around nine.  I didn't see anything in the afternoon.  Hopefully next weekend will be a little more productive. 

Tarheelboy


----------



## gdaagent

tarheelboy said:


> I didn't kill anything, but I enjoyed watching three young deer play like they were pups.  Deer moved this morning around nine.  I didn't see anything in the afternoon.  Hopefully next weekend will be a little more productive.
> 
> Tarheelboy



That's better than seeing nothing.


----------



## walukabuck

Was up a week ago for several days and actually seen more deer than what we were seeing in November  (anything would be more than a deer every 4 or 5 days.) My dad missed a big one Saturday morning. Probably going up for one last shot on closing weekend.


----------



## gdaagent

Will try it a couple of more times this week in the evening. The weekend is out.

Time to start popping some rabbits and bushy tails and start eradicating the half shells.


----------



## tarheelboy

*Well it was a pretty good season!*

I have sure enjoyed deer hunting in Georgia.  I hope in years to come that the army can send me right back to this beautiful place.   Next year I plan on coming back to Talbot county to hunt as a guest.

Tarheelboy


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

One of the guys got there ahead of me last week and found three small sheds. Trail cams showed over half the bucks have shed.
Yes the year on the camera is wrong - time and date are correct


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> One of the guys got there ahead of me last week and found three small sheds. Trail cams showed over half the bucks have shed.
> Yes the year on the camera is wrong - time and date are correct




John- How was your club's season? Can't remember how many bucks you guys took.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SouthPaw Draw said:


> John- How was your club's season? Can't remember how many bucks you guys took.



Zero - I guess we just can't hunt  
We only took one doe off of 500 acres. Last few years were wierd in that we are only seeing 1-1/5 year old bucks and no does so this year we let the does walk. We all saw deer. I was hunting 2 specific bucks but never saw them in daytime. We should have a couple 4-1/2 bucks next year


----------



## humantermite

*600 ACRES*

CLUB TOOK 2 BUCKS AND 3 DOES. LET SOME DOES WALK(FOR SEED I HOPE )MAYBE WE WILL HAVE A BETTER HERD NEXT YEAR.


----------



## gdaagent

Four bucks (8pt. or better) that I know of.
Don't know how many does. Not a lot.
Picked up two sheds a couple of weeks ago. One on a rub line. One on a food plot. Guestimation would have been 2 1/2 year olds. Both four point sheds (at least 8 pt. full racks). One had a 10 inch G2. They ought to be nice ones next season. Still seeing a lot of fresh buck tracks in food plots. Camera was set up last weekend to see what we can get.


----------



## walukabuck

Our club only took one shooter buck on 600 acres. We didn't see very many deer really. Would like to get our club to commit to laying off the does with no more than we seem to have. There were a few good bucks seen though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> Picked up two sheds a couple of weeks ago. One on a rub line. One on a food plot. Guestimation would have been 2 1/2 year olds. Both four point sheds (at least 8 pt. full racks). One had a 10 inch G2. They ought to be nice ones next season. Still seeing a lot of fresh buck tracks in food plots. Camera was set up last weekend to see what we can get.



  Sounds good for next year....

 Like Robbie stated 4 Bucks of knowledge ( 2- 10 pts., and 2-8 pts.)  ...  good body weight with 2 at , or over 200 lbs. on the hoof.   I think we had six Does taken ( not a 100%)


I plan on doing a little shed hunting myself before long..and get those feeders filled up, i think we are adding 8 feeders for a total of 12 on the land..

Seemed like a pretty typical season for us,  decent sightings up till or near December..Then could hardly buy a deer for the remainder.  Looking forward to the upcoming season..

  Robbie,  they are supposed to thin those pines this year around camp and up where the tripod used to be, and the bat cave area.. probably 150 acres worth i'd say..That will be nice..


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Sounds good for next year....
> 
> Like Robbie stated 4 Bucks of knowledge ( 2- 10 pts., and 2-8 pts.)  ...  good body weight with 2 at , or over 200 lbs. on the hoof.   I think we had six Does taken ( not a 100%)
> 
> 
> I plan on doing a little shed hunting myself before long..and get those feeders filled up, i think we are adding 8 feeders for a total of 12 on the land..
> 
> Seemed like a pretty typical season for us,  decent sightings up till or near December..Then could hardly buy a deer for the remainder.  Looking forward to the upcoming season..
> 
> Robbie,  they are supposed to thin those pines this year around camp and up where the tripod used to be, and the bat cave area.. probably 150 acres worth i'd say..That will be nice..



Let me know when you're coming.

I saw the marked trees. Thinning out those areas will be nice.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> Let me know when you're coming.
> 
> I saw the marked trees. Thinning out those areas will be nice.



I may try this Thursday..  I'll know more as the week progresses.

You gonna be around?

  So they got the trees marked already huh?

P.S.  were gonna have to get you back in school,   i'm still waiting on that pic. of the 8 pt...


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I may try this Thursday..  I'll know more as the week progresses.
> 
> You gonna be around?
> 
> So they got the trees marked already huh?
> 
> P.S.  were gonna have to get you back in school,   i'm still waiting on that pic. of the 8 pt...



Call me by Wednesday if you're coming. I hope it doesn't rain before then. It'll be a mess.

I'll bring the pic. For some reason, I'm not educated enough to be able to post it on this darn thing.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

From my trail cam pics I believe about 3/4 of the bucks have shed their antlers


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I'll give ya a holler Wed.

Yea,  depends on how much rain we get Wed. Now i see there's a chance Thur. also..


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'll give ya a holler Wed.
> 
> Yea,  depends on how much rain we get Wed. Now i see there's a chance Thur. also..



Just saw the weather forecast. It is supposed to rain from Tuesday through the weekend. Man, I hope that changes.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Zero - I guess we just can't hunt
> We only took one doe off of 500 acres. Last few years were wierd in that we are only seeing 1-1/5 year old bucks and no does so this year we let the does walk. We all saw deer. I was hunting 2 specific bucks but never saw them in daytime. We should have a couple 4-1/2 bucks next year



I forgot what we were hunting Venison or Beef


----------



## riddler

anyone get any storm damage from the recently wind?


----------



## He Who Hunts

Went down to deer camp near Woodland this weekend to put up some stands, fix others and do some scouting. Found lots of tracks since the recent rains and found good-sized muscadines on two out of three vines we checked and those vines were loaded. Some of the muscadines had already fallen on the ground so I hope there are some still on the vine come bow season. Didn't find any persimmons, but did find some white oaks and water oaks that look to be producing pretty good. All in all, it was enough to get the blood pumping early as opening day draws near.


----------



## riddler

*Trail Cam Pics*

Went down this weekend to our club near Geneva/  Saw some musk. and a few persimmons.  Got these trail cam pics...


----------



## He Who Hunts

Nice pics Riddler. I was starting to wonder if anyone else was still hunting in Talbot County because there had been no posts in a couple weeks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Hogs!!*

Neighbor got a trail cam pic of a nice black hog. First one seen in the area in years. Off Po Biddy Rd.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Neighbor got a trail cam pic of a nice black hog. First one seen in the area in years. Off Po Biddy Rd.




Where at on Po Biddy? We think we may be seeing signs of them on our property too.


----------



## walukabuck

I thought I saw one last year on our place off of Poplar trace between 80 and pobiddy. It was close to dark and running away from me so I dismissed it as my imagination. Maybe I did see one. It would be the only one we've ever seen.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Neighbor got a trail cam pic of a nice black hog. First one seen in the area in years. Off Po Biddy Rd.



NO NO NO


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody going down this weekend?


----------



## He Who Hunts

I'm going down this weekend to set up the camper, cut a few firing lanes and check my trail cam. I'm not going to get to bow hunt at the club until about the third week of the season because of family obligations every weekend, but no harm in getting ready.


----------



## PHIL M

I'll be down too. Gonna do a little brier management!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Got rain in Talbot today.

Prasie the lord!!!


----------



## He Who Hunts

Has anybody bowhunted in Talbot this year? How are the deer moving? I'm going for the first time this weekend to pull the camper down for gun season. I've been bowhunting closer to the house in Douglas and Carroll Counties. I've seen three and shot over one's back so I'm hoping to get on the board down in Talbot this weekend.


----------



## PHIL M

Been seeing plenty. Close but no cigar every weekend! Been seeing most of the deer around 5:45 pm. And the mid day movement has been good if you can stand the heat!


----------



## He Who Hunts

Thanks Phil. I don't know about that midday stuff during bow season, but I'll give it a good four hours morning and evening.


----------



## gdaagent

Getting plenty of does and small bucks on camera. Went one time last week when it was a little cooler but saw nothing.

Will try it again this weekend when the front moves through. Supposed to be a little cooler.


----------



## shunt

Saw two does Sunday pm around 6.


----------



## Ricky

Hey David,good meeting you last week-end.You can't beat having members who rather sleep than hunt.When they do get out of bed and spook them bucks,I hope they run NE towards the river about 5 miles.I'll stop by and let ya'll look at them up close.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Supposed to be a little cooler this weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## PHIL M

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You'd see more if you would roll out of the camper before 8am there big boy!!




And you need to get a job!!!!!
I'm in the tree at first shooting light. Thats good enough for me. Can't shoot deer in the dark!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PHIL M said:


> And you need to get a job!!!!!
> I'm in the tree at first shooting light. Thats good enough for me. Can't shoot deer in the dark!!!



A got a job, just able to get away with being on Woody's more than I work......
You going down this weekend?


----------



## PHIL M

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You going down this weekend?



If I can get a kitchen pass!!!


----------



## carthell_u

*deer hunter*



Toliver said:


> What club are you guys in down there?



I HUNT KENNESAW BUSHWHACKER HUNT CLUB


----------



## slimbo

Is it just me or are the does scrapin the ground early this year?  I just got back from my talbot lease and there are fresh scrapes everywhere.  Maybe the time is just gettin here faster than I know it.


----------



## gititdone

*slippery hill -  talbot*

got to get back to the hill this weekend .been hunting b.f.grant last to weekends.got to get ready for the smoke pole.


----------



## PHIL M

Anybody goin this weekend?? Looks like I'm goin by myself this weekend. Might need help draggin out a biggun!!


----------



## win280

I hunt off pobiddy rd. Saw 2 bucks Sat A.M. 5 point and the 5 pointers  granddaddy. Came by the stand around 8-8:30. Didn't see anything else all weekend.Seeing lots of scrapes in the bottoms  and  the muscadines  are falling.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

win280,

Where do you hunt off Po Biddy? Our camp is of Kurt Williams Rd.

Been seeing a few more deer lately. Most in the PM.


----------



## win280

I hunt Off county road 11.   Mostly planted pines .Been seeing deer in the morning so far, but that should start changing shortly.
Suppose to get cooler weather this weekend so maybe  the deer will be more active during the day.


----------



## gititdone

hey win i hunt at slippery hill also i will be hunting friday morn till sun.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

win280,

Our camp is just North of the gas line on CR11. Come by for a visit. Cannot be far from you.

SPD,

Think we had a little rain earlier this week.


----------



## win280

Went down and hunted Saturday.Got messed up by another member Sat A.M. so I went to another tract we lease.I saw 1 buck and 1 doe around 9:30 Sat. The other members saw a lot of deer early,but nothing in the P.M.
Any body need a new member I have one I will GIVE you for free.I might be willing to pay you to take him .He is the best member another club could have.Knows  a lot about nothing and nothing about everything.
I will be down this weekend .Hopefully I can get by to see you.


----------



## walukabuck

Got home last night after 2 and 1/2 days of hunting. We saw plenty of deer, mostly small bucks and does with the exception of a nice 8 point killed by one of our guys.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

5 out of 7 hunters saw deer. One doe killed one missed.

Still a little slow. Looking forward to next weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## fish hawk

is anybody here on little bighorn hunt club past po biddy road


----------



## jblakehunter

I'm in the Dilligad Hunt Club off of county road 12.  Anyone hunt close to there?  I haven't been down in a couple weeks, but didn't see much when I was there.


----------



## gdaagent

jblakehunter said:


> I'm in the Dilligad Hunt Club off of county road 12.  Anyone hunt close to there?  I haven't been down in a couple weeks, but didn't see much when I was there.




I'm also in it. Haven't seen anything there. Few signs.


----------



## jblakehunter

Hunted yesterday afternoon...didn't see anything.  Not letting it get me down though...


----------



## gdaagent

jblakehunter said:


> Hunted yesterday afternoon...didn't see anything.  Not letting it get me down though...




Was anyone else there? Where did you hunt? I hunted another club I'm in.


----------



## fish hawk

shot a deer in talbot yesterday the deer were killing the food plots saw a total of 7


----------



## riddler

Saw 5 Saturday evening, nothing in the mornings.  Lots of fresh scrapes.  I hunt off HWY 96 near Geneva.


----------



## win280

Went down and Hunted Fri/Sat/Sun. Friday saw no deer.Saturday saw 1 spike 3 does 2 coyotes .ended the coyotes adventures.
Sun a.m. saw 12 deer, 1 legal buck couldn't get a clear shot. took 2 adult does 3 1/2 yr and 4 1/2 year old. 75 and 82 lb field dressed.
Other member took a 3-1/2 year old 8 point field dressed 142 lb.
with 17 1/2" out side spread.
Seeing a lot of new rubs and scrapes.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slippery Hill Killed 2 nice 9 oints, one had a 16" inside spread and the other a 14". Killed Saturday AM. Big one was chasing a doe.


----------



## win280

Just talked to another member and he took a 10 point 16" o.s. spread 3 1/2 year old buck at 6;30 Sunday.Looks like next weekend will be better.Nice going SHM! Good buck .Looks like QDM
is paying off for you.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Jsut to clarify, our club killed two nice bucks. 

Mo got skunked but did see a couple of deer.

win280, any pics of that 10? I got a couple of nice 10's on my trail cams.


----------



## win280

Not yet ,hopefully I will get some next weekend. He did say that one of the tines had been broken off.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Saturday A.M. got skunked in Talbot. Saturday P.M. sad to say missed a nice 8-plus buck with spread outside the ears in Harris County because I had my scope turned up to high from my morning hunt and the deer filled the whole sight picture. He was moving so I didn't have time to turn it down until it was too late.  Looked that evening for an hour and two hours Sunday, but no sign. Sunday A.M. killed two does at 9:15 in Talbot. By the way, I hunt off Tax Road near Woodland.

In total, the last two weeks I've seen 12, including two nice bucks. All but one of the deer I've seen the last two weeks have been in the morning. 

Starting to see well-developed rub and scrape lines. Hopefully the cooler weather and this week's rain will get them moving.


----------



## win280

Talked  to the member that took the 10 point. Had a broken G3 so really is a 9 point.
He took it to RB"s in Manachester to get mounted.
Another lease we hunt in Woodland has taken 1 8 point(100-110)145 lbs, 3 1/2 year old,
and 3 does 75/82/72 lbs. 2 had milk and all seemed healthy with
LOTS OF ACORNS. Seeing a big increase in scrapes and rubs. Had 1.25 inches of rain on Sunday/Monday. Should help our food plots.
I saw a total of 10 deer last Saturday.2 bucks and 8 does. All between 8:00 and 9:30 A.M.Did not hunt on Sunday.Took  2 of the does.


----------



## He Who Hunts

win280 said:


> He took it to RB"s in Manachester to get mounted.



Ronnie Bulloch does good work. He's done a 130-inch 10 pointer for me and a bobcat, both are outstanding. He's gotten a little pricey over the years, but you get what you pay for and I'll keep paying his prices.


----------



## GRE1

We had a club member kill an 11pt this morning, and my sonand i saw 9 deer this evening, 4 small bucks, 4 does, and one now dead very nice 9 point, he was agressive, it will be on in just a few days!


----------



## riddler

Our club off HWY 96 was slow this weekend.  Seeing lots of scrapes and getting some nice bucks on trail cam but we are not seeing much on the stand.


----------



## win280

Killed a 9 pt (GG110) 130 lb.3 1/2 yr old buck Saturday @ 8:00a.m.
He was all alone and looking. Another 8 point was missed Sat. a.m.@ sunrise.3 members saw 20+ deer this last weekend. Things are looking up quickly for the next 2-3 weeks. 





> If you  don't like the rules,VOTE


----------



## PHIL M

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Saw a 2 1/2 yr old  8 pointer chasing a doe yesterday morning and later also saw a 7 pointer and 3 point buck. Seeing alot of scrapes too. One member killed a nice 12 pointer that grossed 127" and he came in to a call. Full rut is close. Will be interesting in the next couple of weeks.



The 12pt...


----------



## PHIL M

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You da man Phillip!!!!! I'm going to try and match you!!!



You better do better, or you may get a beating!!!


----------



## Ricky

Nice one PhilI had a bobcat and a 6 pointer come by me Fri eve around 6,on a food plot.Sat morning I took 2 ,out of a group of 4 does, that came across the powerline ,around 8:30.No chasing observed.


----------



## gdaagent

PHIL M said:


> The 12pt...



NICE!!!


----------



## gdaagent

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You da man Phillip!!!!! I'm going to try and match you!!!



I nearly hit an 8 pointer standing about a 1/4 mile north of your camp on the side of the road Saturday night. I just got my truck out of the shop Friday from hitting a six pointer on 315, Sunday before opening of gun season. Didn't need it again. Nice rack. I would guess 3.5 year old. It was watching something on the other side. Didn't pay me any attention until I came to a stop. Then it went back in on the west side of the road.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slippery Hill member kiled a nice 8 this AM around 8:00AM.

Full rut, hocks wet, black  and stinking

The time is now!!!!


----------



## Lum

I got a 9 pointer Saturday evening.  He was chasing a doe but his neck wasn't swollen.  I saw several nice bucks at the deer processing place in Woodland Saturday night.  Coming home we almost his a big 10 pointer right before you get into Woodland and then we almost hit another 10 pointer right outside of Greenville.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slipperry Hill Hunting Club had a good weekend. Four buck  killed including the one mentioned before on Friday. Two Saturday PM and one SUnday AM.  A 9 point , 2 8's and a 7 going on the wall.
 The nine point had a 16" inside spread.

All seemed to be in rut and two were chasing does.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*So far we've had a.....*

7 point killed this past weekend and a 7 point killed this evening on our Talbot lease.  Neither one chasing does from what i hear.  And a Doe killed This past wed. morning.


----------



## GRE1

I shot a 9pt 136in today about 5:00 looking for does, he was cruisin, it should be great the next few days!


----------



## Lum

Saw a buck chasing 6 does on Friday evening.  Saw 2 bucks and 4 does on Saturday morning.  Friday evening the buck was pushing the does pretty hard.  One of the bucks I saw Saturday morning was crusin.


----------



## win280

Hunted Big Lazer WMA last week on the quota hunt. 3  hunters saw 35 deer. 28 does and 7 bucks. only 3 were legal and I missed one of them. Bucks were chasin pretty hard all weekend. On our lease 2 members took 2- 8 pters,9 pter,13 pter. Biggest will score high 140's.QDM  is working.


----------



## riddler

Hunted Thursday - Sunday at our lease near Geneva.  Saw only does Thursday and Friday.  One hunter saw a spike chasing a doe Saturday morning and another larger buck just cruisin.  Sunday morning 4 bucks were seen.  2 chasing and 2 just passing through.  Seems like they just got started chasing over the weekend on our club which seems a little odd to me.  I am getting some real nive trail cam pics.


----------



## gdaagent

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 7 point killed this past weekend and a 7 point killed this evening on our Talbot lease.  Neither one chasing does from what i hear.  And a Doe killed This past wed. morning.



You gonna hunt this year?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gdaagent said:


> You gonna hunt this year?



Yeah..plan on going next monday through wed...


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Hunting very slow at Slippery Hill this past weekend. No deer killed very few seen.

Weekend before was our best ever.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

win 280,

What was the overall success at Big Lazer?
Did you see the kill sheet?
Any nice bucks?


----------



## jimbolewis

MO Where you


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Jimbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jimbolewis

think you mo


----------



## win280

Mo,
I will find out the specifics on the hunt this weekend and let you know.


----------



## Ricky

I was the only person there this weekend.Sweet!!!!Fri eve I had a small doe come past me and go in the food plot ,right before dark.I decided to mess with her and use her as "live bait".I bleated with the can call.She looked at me the first time,but then went back to eating.She didn't even look the next 2 times.So,I try the "buck roar".She looks but does'nt seem to care.I do it a few more times.Could'nt care less.Finally right at dark ,I bark .It was loud,louder than I thought it was going to be.Nothing.She just looks at me,from about 30-40 yds away.I ended up barking at her 3 more times.Eventually she gets nervous,but comes back right past me.I took a pic when she went by,but it was to dark..The next morning,after sitting in the stand.









I was stillhunting my way to a check a trail camI slipped up on a doe&shot her,she dropped.




I then went about 800 yds and retrieved a trail cam.I snuck back and a 6 pointer was hanging around,checking her out.He was the only buck on the tc.




Once I figured out he wasn't legal,I was able to get within 10 -15 yds of him,before he saw me.Thanks to the wind.Sat afternoon,I crossed paths with a 4 pointer on the way to the stand.He passed within 20 yds of me and never spotted me.I sat there for 30 mins or hoping Dad was behind him.After getting in the stand,about 5 pm ,a button head pops out  into the food plot.Then a young doe comes out and they walk in circles ,sniffing each other.Then a Mature doe came out and started to feed.They all feed for awhile,but eventually the small doe chased the button head out of the plot.The 2 does feed then leave.Right before dark the button head popped back out in the plot and feeds back across,the way he came.Didn't hunt Sunday.


----------



## walukabuck

Just got back from an 8 day trip. It was slow until about Tuesday. I let a  nice little 8 point walk. He'll be a good deer one day if he makes it. Also saw a six point that was a much bigger deer than the 8. The last 3 or 4 days we really started seeing some fresh scrapes and bucks chasing does. Starting to look real good. Will be back Tuesday night for about 6 days.


----------



## BIGABOW

Congrats on that buck D- !!!!
them boys over on hwy 80 @the landing strip killed a big 10 pt sat(chasin' a doe) and a nice 8 pt the 10th


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice buck SPD.

We killed a couple of bucks this past weekend. a nice 7 and and a pretty heavy 8 killed by a 16 year old, probably 3 1/2 years old. Bucks seem to be still roaming some.


----------



## riddler

No shots fired but alot of buck activity this past weekend.  We are still seeing them chase does.  Lots of deer seen this past weekend.


----------



## PoBoy

*Shooting to many does!*

Pobiddy road is about shot out!!  I got food plots almost Knee high.  Have not seen a deer in weeks.


----------



## jimbolewis

moe it sure is wet down here wish you were here


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Deer seem to be still moving a little. One of our guys got an 8 point Sat. PM and another 8 was missed. A doe was killed on Saturday.


One of new guys and his son got a double on Thanksgiving day. Son killed a doe and the father killed a nice 8 point following that doe.


----------



## riddler

Very slow at our club.  A few does were seen.  No buck activity.


----------



## jblakehunter

Our club still very slow. I braved the elements and sat a lot over my 4 day weekend and didn't see the first deer.  Just dissapointing to say the least.  I hunt near the landing strip up the county road a little ways.  Didn't even hear many shots!


----------



## He Who Hunts

My brother shot two big fat does (double) saturday morning out of a stand I've already shot three out of, and my dad shot an eight pointer Saturday morning. In total, six of us saw 11 deer over two days. Of those, only two were bucks.


----------



## jblakehunter

At least someone is killing them.


----------



## backyard buck

last couple times we went we havnt seen anything but before that we were seeing the deer by the gobs


----------



## Bucky T

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Took this one off our club last Friday. 3 1/2 yr old 175 lbs.
> Came in by himself, not trailing any does. Think the rut is definitely winding down. We're not seeing much chasing going on.



Congrats on your buck SPD!!

BuckyT


----------



## gititdone

*2nd rut*

any news on 2nd rut yet.they say around the 10th.would like to no thinking of going down


----------



## jblakehunter

Second rut??? Have to see deer for them to be in heat...I can't even see anything!


----------



## gititdone

i no that they are no seeing anything at our club.thought it might be the pressure they put on them guess not


----------



## walukabuck

Seen some deer over the weekend. They were all does and traveling together in groups. I reckon they're yarding up. Didn't see any indication of rut.


----------



## jblakehunter

How many people going this weekend with the cold front coming in?


----------



## jblakehunter

Went yesterday morning...still no deer even with the rain/cold front moving in.  Man my club sucks!  I walked most of the property and didnt even jump the first deer.  Just disappointed!!


----------



## walukabuck

It's been a disappointing last several years. People still think they grow on trees. Got to get rid of the brown its down mentality  that still exist in Talbot.


----------



## gdaagent

jblakehunter said:


> Went yesterday morning...still no deer even with the rain/cold front moving in.  Man my club sucks!  I walked most of the property and didnt even jump the first deer.  Just disappointed!!



You're starting to get the picture.


----------



## jblakehunter

gdaagent said:


> You're starting to get the picture.



True Story!!  I WILL NOT be in it again next year.  I know i've been saying that for 3 months, it's just my only place to hunt.  I figure more likely to kill a deer there, rather than sitting at home...still would like another deer for the freezer...can only say disappointed so many times!  I think it's ironic when i'm the only even at the club most weekends....


----------



## gititdone

i tell u .i have hunted talbot all year an only seen maybe 10 deer total.when im on the road down there no deer.i think talbot is over killed im done there also.can see more deer on wma,s.so i no how u feel


----------



## PoBoy

Talbot now has more hunters than deer!


----------



## gititdone

i think you are rite


----------



## gdaagent

That's what happens when clubs take on more members than it should to keep dues down. Sometimes it's worth it to pay more for a quality club. But I know everyone can't afford that kind of money. It's a "catch 22".

The money is not a problem for me, it's some of the rules. Some can get down right ridiculous. And those that the rules are fair, they are too far to travel. So, to stay close to home, I have to deal with it.


----------



## Ricky

I've hunted Talbot for 4 years.I've seen more deer this year,than the other 3 put together.Granted ,they clearcut the property next to ours.Which I'm sure has helped.


----------



## gdaagent

Oh. The deer are definitely there. Unless that is "Casper the Friendly Ghost" making all of those tracks.

I've seen deer this week feeding on the edges of some fields at noon and around 5:30pm, when passing by. They are moving. Just got to be lucky and be there, I guess.


----------



## PoBoy

Talbot is officially over harvested!


----------



## Goose 15

we've got 610 acres about 5 miles down Dennis Creek road


----------



## PoBoy

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Great thinking, I think all the hunters should leave the county, give up their lease for greener pastures. If you're not happy with your hunting situation sounds like you need to move on!!



I own part of this county thats why I am so concerned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I live here 24/7 12 months a year, I dont come 8 times a year to visit my lease.

If I get a chance I will own more of it, maybe the tract you hunt so...........


----------



## PHIL M

PoBoy said:


> I own part of this county thats why I am so concerned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I live here 24/7 12 months a year, I dont come 8 times a year to visit my lease.
> 
> If I get a chance I will own more of it, maybe the tract you hunt so...........



If its so bad, why would you want to own more. If I could afford my own land. I can think of some better counties where the land is cheaper.


----------



## Lum

My uncle has been in Talbot Co. the past two weekends and have not seen any deer.  

We saw quite a few deer up until December.


----------



## PHIL M

PoBoy said:


> I own part of this county thats why I am so concerned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I live here 24/7 12 months a year, I dont come 8 times a year to visit my lease.
> 
> If I get a chance I will own more of it, maybe the tract you hunt so...........



Sounds like you area is poorly managed..


----------



## PoBoy

PHIL M said:


> If its so bad, why would you want to own more. If I could afford my own land. I can think of some better counties where the land is cheaper.



Land is a good investment, deer or no deer!  Its real simple.


----------



## jblakehunter

Anyone hunting down there this wet weekend?? Any deer moving?  Any success?


----------



## jblakehunter

I'm gonna try and get down there before the season is over. Would like 1 more doe.  156 acres and i've killed the only deer...kinda depressing...hopefull ill have some luck.  Walk far from the roads, stay scent free, hunt different locations...just doesnt seem to matter!!!


----------



## walukabuck

I'm sure there are those on big acreage pieces that are well managed that are doing well.. However, these folks are the exception. The rest of us are very much at the mercy of everyone around us. We plant and let a ton of deer walk yet things just don't ever get better. I know leaving would be the easy way out, however when you've hunted this property your entire life and can remember not so long ago when deer were everywhere, you'd much rather do everything you can to bring back things to where they were. There are just those who refuse to see what's going on and are unwilling to sacrifice some freezer meat for the greater good.


----------



## win280

If you are not happy with your neighbors try talking to them and find out how you can work together to better the area in Talbot you are hunting.If they are following the state QDM practices,then you need to try an work a common plan for deer hunting.
If they are not , you have to make a decision. Do you live with it,change hunting clubs, call the game warden ,or get the lease from them and have more land and more headaches.


----------



## hevishot

I hunted our farm on the Talbot/Taylor line the last weekend of october and my wife and I saw 36 deer in 4 hunts....from the same stand. Just dont see this big "shortage" of deer.  Would hate to try and count the numbers of deer seen from that one stand this season. Also hunt property 5 miles down the road and saw more deer this year than in the previous 6.....sounds to me like people need to hunt harder, smarter, or change something they are doing wrong!


----------



## win280

Hevishot, I agree with you and south paw draw.I hunt around Woodland.With qdm practices, you shoudn't have the quantity of deer, but better quality as in overall health of the herd and older deer(which means better bucks). We use a simple rule in our club.Don't kill anthing less than a 3 1/2 yr old buck and mature does.You have to hunt longer , harder,and smarter than in the 70"s , 80"s and 90's. Seeing less but killing bigger bucks  is O.K with me.If you are a meat hunter, than Talbot may not be the best county to hunt in.
We killed 1-14pt(140)1-12pt (130's) 2 -10pt(120s ) 4-8  pt(110's)8 does and 2 bobcats this year. Our land is typical private and timber company land.400 acres with 8 members.This was after some members didn"t kill a buck for 2 years. Let them go so they can grow(QDMA)I also have seen many small bucks on my 5 acres I own,but no legal buck yet.


----------



## gdaagent

I agree with the hunt harder, longer, and smarter. I hunt in Woodland, also. We are seeing a lot of signs every year. The deer are there. They just have to be hunted wisely. Rubs and scrapes everywhere. 

I've seen 16 deer in the past two days along backroads at 5:30 pm last night and 9:30 am this morning. Some bunched together. They appear to be looking for food sources. Saw a bunch of does feeding under some water oaks. Now may be a good time to be hunting the bottoms. Cold weather and food sources getting scarce.

I hadn't seen a deer the whole month of December.


----------



## tarheelboy

*Very Big Deer at Chapmans*

I was wondering if anybody else seen that monster at Chapmans today.  Looks like he might score between 160-170.  He wasn't killed to far from chapmans.  I will post picks of it later.  I have never seen a deer that big dead or alive.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

tarheelboy said:


> I was wondering if anybody else seen that monster at Chapmans today.  Looks like he might score between 160-170.  He wasn't killed to far from chapmans.  I will post picks of it later.  I have never seen a deer that big dead or alive.


looking forward to the pic's


----------



## gititdone

you got more yotes than deer in talbot co.


----------



## backyard buck

gititdone said:


> you got more yotes than deer in talbot co.


i agree


----------



## gdaagent

tarheelboy said:


> I was wondering if anybody else seen that monster at Chapmans today.  Looks like he might score between 160-170.  He wasn't killed to far from chapmans.  I will post picks of it later.  I have never seen a deer that big dead or alive.




Did you hunt at Arrowhead this past weekend?


----------



## tarheelboy

Yeah, but I don't know if I would call it hunting.  I was there to hang out with Dick.  We didn't go to a stand that morning, but sat in the afternoon.  I had some deer come to the stand but couldn't tell you how many or if they were bucks or doe's.  I will tell you this that buck up at chapmans is a MONSTER.  I don't think it is there anymore.  He said the man was going to pick it up the next day.


----------



## tarheelboy

*Finally got the pics*

Boy these pics do not do this deer justice.  You had to see him in person to be able to imagine the mass.  His G2's don't look near as long in these pics.  If it wasn't for the G3 on the left side He would easily be between 150-160.  He still my gross pretty high but his net will definitely drop.  Anyways hope you enjoy.


----------



## jblakehunter

Great buck!

Anyone hunting down there this weekend??  How's the weather gonna influence the deer movement??  Where's everybody hunting?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Tarheel,

How wide was the spread.

That is a very nice buck!


----------



## PoBoy

It ends tomorrow!!!  Maybe there is enough left to carry on.

We are looking a buying some of the land in Delta club, any members in here?


----------



## humantermite

Hello Talbot County,anybody Home?


----------



## jimbolewis

Yea termite how much have you got done on my walking stick???

Your DADDY.


----------



## jimbolewis

Yea termite how much have you got done on my walking stick???

Your DADDY.


----------



## Ricky

Are they gobbling down there yet?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I was down there last Sunday and was disapointed that I didn't hear or see any birds. I wasn't doing any callin but I usually see a few


----------



## win280

Haven't heard but 2 birds in the last 3 weekendsAnd that was on the Management Area. Thought I would get 1st hunt with a preference point.but didn't get drawn.Maybe next year.


----------



## gobble157

*Big Lazer Creek*

I wanted to see if anyone has turkey hunted Big Lazer Creek during the quota hunts. I drew the first hunt and will be down for just a couple of days to hunt due to the military. Any information would be greatly appreciated that would lead me in the right direction. PM any information you may have. Take care and God bless.

David Ellis
US Air Force


----------



## DeweyDuck

Hey gobble157, I have the 2nd week and sure would love to see your results on here after your hunt. So, please post your results. I have never hunted there and really could use some help.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Headed down tomorrow for some turkey hunting.

Any reports?


----------



## win280

Gobbling has started getting better this week. Warmer morning have helpedWma had 25 hunters sign in and killed 4 -2 jakes and 2 adults thru monday p.m.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Come on Talbotonians!

Reports!


----------



## win280

Sorry Mo,
been in TX killing snakes and Rios.
Gobbling is typical for this time of year.Gobblers with hens.hear and set up on 3 different gobblers last week.Hens won those hunts.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Anybody seen any fawns? Got pics last week of some pregnant  does.


----------



## win280

Seen 2 different mamas with fawns. each doe had 2 fawns.


----------



## CraigM

Funny Poboy.  We have land that back up to Dam Creek on the north end of the county and plenty of land in the southern end of the county and have never had a problem finding deer


----------



## win280

Hows ya'lls food plots looking?Ours are starting to show a little improvement since last weeks rain.


----------



## CraigM

Dove fields are looking nice.  I dont normally hunt over a food plot but the natural vegitation is looking decent


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

win280 said:


> Hows ya'lls food plots looking?Ours are starting to show a little improvement since last weeks rain.



My corn and lab lab plot was eaten to the ground by Hugh Oliver's cows


----------



## CraigM

Update we have gotten an inch and a half to two inches of rain this evening


----------



## win280

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> My corn and lab lab plot was eaten to the ground by Hugh Oliver's cows



I know he appreciates you growing him some good looking fat cows.


----------



## win280

Anybody rode at Paradise Atv yet?


----------



## jimbolewis

slippery mo girl friand son  ws huart real bad sat 19 still in hops at coumbus in icu


----------



## win280

Hope he gets better.Prayers sent.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Thanks win280, he may get out of ICU today.


----------



## win280

That is great news .Hope he is well enough to be back on the hill this fall with you.


----------



## CraigM

win280 said:


> Anybody rode at Paradise Atv yet?



paradise atv?


----------



## win280

I heard about this last week and was riding around county road 11/kurt williams/Kelly road. it is suppose to have 600+ acres of atv/motorcycle trails. We have some land close by and I think the noise will drive us crazy this fall.It is suppose to be open only on the weekends so it will probably be a lot of traffic and noise to deal with.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> My corn and lab lab plot was eaten to the ground by Hugh Oliver's cows



I'd be eatin' Hugh's cow after that......


----------



## The Termite

Hope all is well with your Step Son Mo!  Looking forward to seeing all you Slippery Hill Boys real soon, and that includes G-Man toooooo!


----------



## jimbolewis

see you in sep


----------



## The Termite

Labor Day Weekend to be exact!  Tell Pa Pa I have a whole bunch of new Playboys for him to examine   Is my Illegitimate Mom coming to see me?  Is G-Man allowing my future wife to come up to the hill?   One Buc Place will be receiving a facelift and then it will be time to take all of your ladies Lunch Money at the Poker Table!   I can not wait!

The Termite


----------



## jimbolewis

:shootsee you in sept


----------



## jimbolewis

This is your illegtimate mother:  I plan on coming down to the deer camp Labor Day weekend depending on my mothers condition.  She has cancer and just got through taking radiation treatments and has started taking chemo.  If she is doing ok then I will be there.  If not then I guess you may have to come up to Smyrna one of thoses nights.  If that should happen then we will have a good country dinner or try and cook out.  

If you don't mind please take it easy on your illegtimate daddy.    Will talk to you later.
Signed
Your illegtimate mother


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

The Termite said:


> Labor Day Weekend to be exact!  Tell Pa Pa I have a whole bunch of new Playboys for him to examine   Is my Illegitimate Mom coming to see me?  Is G-Man allowing my future wife to come up to the hill?   One Buc Place will be receiving a facelift and then it will be time to take all of your ladies Lunch Money at the Poker Table!   I can not wait!
> 
> The Termite



Which camp is this poker game being held at?


----------



## The Termite

Slippery Hill is where you can always find one.  

MOMMA please make sure you give my Dadda enough lunch money this year gas prices have gone up so I need to win as much money as possible!


----------



## The Termite

Where is G-Man?  Does he troll around on this web site?  If not tell him I found a place where we can get live Louisiana Crawfish......I think we need to add those to the opening weekend Country Boil.  We do know how to eat good on the hill!  One Buc Place will feature a new out door kitchen this year!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

The Termite said:


> Slippery Hill is where you can always find one.
> 
> !



This should make for an interesting (profitable) season


----------



## win280

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> This should make for an interesting (profitable) season



You need a source of extra income to pay for your food plots


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

win280 said:


> You need a source of extra income to pay for your food plots


----------



## win280

I got a 3 acre patch of coffee weed  just outside of woodland i will let you have just to help you out in these tough times. You could have some dandy food plots next year for the USDA wildlife on your place.You would need to teach them to acquire a taste for it instead of lab-lab.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Talbot Velvet Bucks*

Check these out


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Nice pics Moe. Any of those from behind James' house? 
I gotta get my cameras out


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

These were on my property.


----------



## win280

Nice bucks. Maby they will let you shoot them.
Hope all is well with your stepson.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Thanks win280, he may get out of the hospital this week. Been over 3 weeks.


----------



## The Termite

Come on Cowboy tell us what Zoo those picture were really taken at!


----------



## win280

Those look like they came from the Talbot County PETA club property. Those would take even better pictures if they are around to be photographed next year.


----------



## win280

Anybody going to be in Talbot this weekend?


----------



## The Termite

Cowboy I have seen most of the bucks in the area I hunt with tall racks like the buck in the last picture.  I sure hope their daddy steps out this year.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Termite,

you don't have a clue.

win 280 will have a couple of members down this weekend.


----------



## The Termite

Slippery Hill Boys I am cooking some Back Strap and getting ready for my Labor Day Weekend trip!  I better see you guys there!


----------



## jimbolewis

i will be there


----------



## gdaagent

Put out some cameras last Tuesday. Killed a 4 1/2 foot rattler with 11 rattles and a button. 

They are out. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

How much rain we gotten down there Robbie ?  Hope it stops so we can plant those plots.


----------



## phoneman

*South Talbot rainfall*

In south Talbot, 2.78 inches fell on Saturday alone (between 10am and 5pm)-I forgot to check on Sunday. Muscadine and persimmons are loaded, red and water oaks seem to doing good as well. Walked up on two bucks feeding between showers, both were browsing on green leaves and green dogwood berries.


----------



## win280

Had 5 + inches since Sat. A.M. thru today in Woodland


----------



## gdaagent

Food plots planted Sunday. Heavy rain afterwards has them sprouting already by today(Friday).


----------



## tcscout

*talbot county preseason pics*

a few pics of the big ones by the stand....just got to get em in the daylight.......the last pic reminds me of an elk


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice pics tscout.

We planted Sat. rained on our way back to camp. maybe 1/4".

Talk about pefect timing. Hope for more this week.


----------



## win280

Planted our plots on Labor day weekend.
Wheat is up 2" on Sunday. Keep on raining!
Hope ya"ll kill a good one this weekend. I won't be hunting(out of town with wife.)


----------



## gdaagent

Food plots looking real good. Jumped three different flocks of turkeys on three different food plots today.


----------



## win280

Anybody go opening weekend?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nobody at our club, How 'bout you?

Too hot, should cool off this weekend. We do not have many bow hunters.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

win280 said:


> Anybody go opening weekend?



Nope,  too hot..

 I'm heading out early in the A.M. and staying for 4 1/2 days now that the weather has cooled.


----------



## win280

Slippery hill
I did the husband thing last weekend. I will be down Friday P.M.
Stop by if you are over in my part of the world
Hows you stepson?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Going down this weekend, did not make it last weekend.

Stepson is a lot better, walking fairly well.

Will you be down this weekend.


----------



## jimbolewis

i will be there mo


----------



## win280

I.m down most every weekend.
Been seeing some does and small bucks.Nothing to shoot at yet. Maybe this weekend will be better.
Hows your food plots looking?
Our needs a little rain,but overall they are doing good.


----------



## riddler

our place in Talbot in like a sand pit.  Any suggestions on what will grow in this sand?


----------



## win280

wheat.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Went down this past weekend. Saw two does, a button buck and a small buck (single, single, double) between 7:50 and 9 a.m. The buck came running through my opening so he didn't give me a good look at his antlers. Two of the does were too far and the button buck fed toward me, sniffed my ladder and bedded down within three feet of my ladder (a first for me). When the two does came through, he took off in the opposite direction.

Didn't see anything Saturday night or Sunday morning ... too hot. 

I'm not heading down again until the gun opener so those who go between now and then keep us updated.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

He,

Thanks for the report. Hunted a little last weekend, did not see anything.

Waiting until ML now.


----------



## He Who Hunts

SlipperyHill,

I have a 4-month-old so I promised the wife I would spread out my hunts this year, which is why I'm waiting until gun opener. We hunt off tax road, a few miles outside of Woodland. Look forward to those ML reports next week.


----------



## win280

Its been pretty slow so far. Cams have pictures during the night and a few around 1;00 p.m. Hopefully this weather will cool off some before ML.


----------



## win280

Anybody going this weekend?


----------



## win280

Got 2 inches in Woodland yesterday.
Foodplots should jump now.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

That rain should have done our plots good!!

Got 5 ML hunters going down.

Good luck to all.


----------



## riddler

our club was slow this weekend for the ML opener.  No buck sightings.  We did see a few scrapes though.  Put a trail cam on scrapes so hopefully will have something next week.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

We had 6 hunters and saw a couple of 4 points, some does and a pair of button bucks together. Window was pretty strong on Saturday.

One of our marine corp trained hunters missed 3 times on  powerline.

Won't mention any names.....yet.


----------



## jimbolewis

mo you no it was me


----------



## jimbolewis

poor old jimbo


----------



## The Termite

*Way to go Devil Dog!*

How does a trained killer miss the same deer 3 times????  Less time sitting on your deck with Paw Paw, and more time on the range by the lake is reccomended!  Straighten up soldier the Tampa Boys are coming to Down Some Brown!


----------



## The Termite

*Florida Hunting Tiki Huts!*

Some ground blinds I built on my Florida Hunting Lease.  Tell me What u think?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Looks like a place to buy Pina Coladas and other foo foo drinks.

Tiki hut?????


----------



## win280

12 volt blender would be a nice addition to the tiki hut


----------



## The Termite

I got 4 pounds of Jumbo Shrimp and 5 pounds of Crayfish for Saturday Night when we celebrate my 10 pointer.  Lets go Slippery Hill Hunters get your arsses out of your homes and get down to the Hill!  Paw Paw misses you guys, he said it gets lonely down there in the dark and all alone.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Looks like a place to buy Pina Coladas and other foo foo drinks.
> 
> Tiki hut?????



You got some of those little umbrellas for my drink?


----------



## win280

Ya'll need one of those at the road leading to camp. would probably make a lot of money serving up BBQ,shrimps,crayfish,and adult refreshments. May even get your picture in the paper..


----------



## He Who Hunts

How did everybody do this weekend? I killed three does at 9:30 Saturday morning and that was the only movement I saw all morning. It was my first triple and likely my last ... too much work. I wouldn't have shot the third one, but I thought I missed the first one. Saw another doe Saturday evening and nothing Sunday. Chapman had a pretty nice 8 (16 1/2 spread) brought in while I was there that was killed off Po Biddy Road.


----------



## riddler

Slow on our club.  Saw somes does but did not shoot any of them.  Not much scraping going on either.  Buck activity slow right now.  Food Plots are doing well.


----------



## win280

Saw 15 does and button bucks total this weekend.1shooter buck. Couldn't get a shot.Starting to see scraps ,it should pick up in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slow at our club aso, only 2 deer killed and one missed. Found quite a few scrapes. Our guys saw a lot of small bucks nd some does.

Saw a nice buck cruising on the road to our lease Sat AM.

Should only get better.


----------



## riddler

Another slow weekend at our club.  Saw does and 1 spike.  Not much activity still.


----------



## win280

Another member killed a 120" 10 pt on our club  Sat. A.M.
Killed a 7 pt on my 5 acres Sunday P.m. Saw 7does/button bucks  sun A.M. Lots of scraps and rubs. Looks like its getting better.


----------



## He Who Hunts

We had one big 8 pointer missed Friday p.m. in misting rain and one big 9 pointer killed Sunday morning. The 9 pointer would have been a 10, but had broken a tine. Bases were around five inches. Also,  two does killed Saturday (one a.m. and one p.m.).


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

A member killed a nice 7 point Sunday PM around 3PM. Said 4 bucks were fighting over a doe. He sais the "man" got away. Sounds pretty exciting to me.

The time to be in the woods is now.


----------



## riddler

We had someone miss an 8-pointer on our club SAT morning.  Everyone is seeing deer.  Lots of buck sign.  Things are heating up.


----------



## win280

Come on weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## He Who Hunts

We're still only seeing a handful of rubs and scrapes, but I killed a 180-lb. 7-pointer on Saturday at 9:10 a.m. I had a buck bomb out and he was walking in front of me parrallel and stopped when he caught a whiff and made a 90 degree turn and came right up the hill toward me. He was all swollen up and his hocks were black down to his hooves. You could smell the tarsal walking up on him.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Congrats on a nice buck HWH!! 180# is good in Talbot.

Saw a 4 point last Sat with black tarsals. Been seeing quite a few scrapes for several weeks.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Thanks SlipperyHill. I was guessing around 170 pounds, but Johnny Chapman said it weighed at least 180. The biggest I've ever shot in Talbot was a 192 lb. 10 pointer in 1999 that was weighed on certified scales.


----------



## BIGABOW

one 8pt w/ 2 kickers on Sun the 2nd, off airport rd. only deer buddy seen all weekend-reported that it was so quiet it eirey(sp)


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Bigabow,

We camp off County Road 11, close by.


----------



## win280

Heading out in a few. Hope ya'll kill a big one this weekend.
SHM. sorry I havent gotten by yet. still finishing my 3 acre clearing/planting project between hunts.If you go to Woodland stop and see me.


----------



## He Who Hunts

I had two bucks (one big, one little) dogging a doe behind me Saturday a.m. Sunday a.m. in the same stand had a single buck cross 10 yards to my offhand side before the sun came up. I could tell it was a buck, but couldn't count points. About two hours later I had a piebald 4-point cross to my left. It was a pretty good weekend.


----------



## riddler

Lots of sightings on our club this weekend.  2 legal bucks were seen.   The bucks were by themselves, cruising.  Still seeing active scrapes.  This weekend should be good.


----------



## PoBoy

How do you think the deer population is in Talbot versus 5 years agoe?    10 years agoe?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

PoBoy,

Down for sure in my area.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Deer must bemoving this AM. 3 hunters report seeing 7 deer and killing 2 does. No large bucks but they said there shooting and the deer were moving.


----------



## BIGABOW

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Bigabow,
> 
> We camp off County Road 11, close by.


That land has finally begun to pay off, it was slow for several years though. I used to be in the club I posted about( just got a little to steep fer me $ wise) I still keep in touch with the guys still there. I go and set one weekend with them now and then they also have property in town off Dennis Creek Rd,( I think thats the name).


----------



## walukabuck

PoBoy said:


> How do you think the deer population is in Talbot versus 5 years agoe?    10 years agoe?



Down significantly over last 5 years for sure.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Win280, give us a report.

Tonk? reports?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I blew up a female yote Sat mornin. A newbie shot a cowhorn buck Sun. 

In two weeks I've seen the same doe twice and the cowhorn buck that is history.

I'm not seeing 1/4 the deer we had last year. Maybe I killed too many in '07


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Been slow for us too Tonk, hope it picks up.

Are you going down this weekend?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Win280, give us a report.
> 
> Tonk? reports?



We got teenagers in our camp now, so all the food I had is gone! Boys ate my sardines and I caught the other stickin his finger in a 3 year old jar of peanut butter 

Next weekend should be better, I told them where you camp is


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Been slow for us too Tonk, hope it picks up.
> 
> Are you going down this weekend?



Just got off of jury duty today 

Got some fires to put out and maybe go down as early as Friday, def be there Sat and Sun.
What's that guy's name in your camp that likes givin away his $$$ at the poker table?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Our sardines are gone.

Not sure bout the peanut butter.

Come over for a card game.....you can bring pygmy also.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Our sardines are gone.
> 
> Not sure bout the peanut butter.
> 
> Come over for a card game.....you can bring pygmy also.



That boy's tight. He still has 15 cents left from the first dollar he ever earned. I can't picture him buyin a poker chip.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Tight, like inserting a whole watermelon in the mouth of a gnat.

Thanks for the invite mo,  I would love to.


----------



## win280

Been slow for us the last two weeks. 
I agree with SHM. population is lower than 5 years ago and definately lower than 10 years ago.
Seeing small bucks chasing does. Seeing scrapes being worked mostly @ night.


----------



## PoBoy

The states all season doe slaughter does not take into account high hunting pressure like we have in talbot and it is slowly taking its toll.  The pace is accelerating every year.  We cant keep killing does at this rate.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Saw a total of 13 deer hunting yesterday morning and evening. 6 bucks (no shooters) and 7 does. No chasing going on and no bucks trailing the does I saw. Still seeing active scrapes but also saw a doe with her yearling?


----------



## AHP

*Talbot*

Not new to the thread, but new for posting....We hunted hard last weekend(Friday - Monday) and saw a ton of does and young bucks, but no chasing at all happening and none of the young bucks seemed interested in the slicks. Saw one shooter Saturday afternoon right at dark at about 300 yards out, no shot opportunity.

Typically our shooters fall between October 31st & November 8th - this year has been strange on our place so far. We are between Junction City & Geneva.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Hey guys - I have not posted here yet, but I hunt down in Talbot.  Like you guys said it has been really slow up to this point.  I shot a 8pt 185# buck last weekend but other than that and 2 does that is all we have shot on our club so far.  Not sure what is going on.  Seeing a lot of tracks and sign but no deer  May be they are moving at night.  We hunt of Dennis Creek Road and Teal by the water tower.  I will be back down this weekend, maybe this rain and front will get some activity going.

Jeff


----------



## riddler

6-pointer was the biggest thing saw this weekend.  Other than that, only a few does.  Saw some fresh scrapes that were made SAT night / SUN morning.  It has to be close!!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Very slow weekend. One 8 point seen and very few other deer with 9 hunters.

Is the rut over?

Weather was not very condusive to deer hunting.


----------



## PoBoy

No, the high population numbers are over.


----------



## AHP

What do the processors up there have to say about the rut this year(Fullers, Chapmans)? Seems to me they would have the best overall feel on what was/is happening when it happens.

Anyone talked w/ either one or hear from either?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PoBoy said:


> No, the high population numbers are over.


Not true, depends on which piece of land you hunt on in Talbot.........


----------



## win280

Ronnie Bulloch seems to think the rut peaked early this year. I think I agree with him. Still seeing buck/ does by themselves. Just no shooter bucks.Saw 3 does and a 6 pter sun A.M. saw a dandy crossing the road Sun around dark(130+)Colder weather seems to have made the deer move more during the daylight


----------



## BLACKHORN

We hunt close to Big Lazer. Our year has been slow as well. The club next to us took a good 8 and 9 yesterday.
They were both tight necked and black tarsels. Johnny Chapman seems to think the rut started around 11/3.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*North Talbot..*

We're still seeing deer but now they are moving with little shooting light left (evenings).  The Rut seemed to be early on our land also ( 1st week in Nov. ).  I suspect in a few more weeks, most will be nocturnal which is usually the case on our land every year.


----------



## PoBoy

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Not true, depends on which piece of land you hunt on in Talbot.........



That depends on what you would consider as a high population.  I been here 50 years, how long you been in Talbot Co?


----------



## jeffdavis20

Not much doing on our land this weekend either.  Had two does shot and one small 6 spotted.  No chasing or anything.  We have very little sign of the rut at all on our property.  Wind was very hard on us all.


----------



## DoubleAction

Hunt Talbot also north side - off Old shiloh road.  Had 2 eight pointers killed 11/8 neither was showing signs of being in rut. 11/10 - 11/12 saw bucks chasing does.  typically see some type of rutting activity from 2nd week of Nov  thru Thanksgiving this cold snap should help movement - can't wait to get back into woods!


----------



## BWANAMARK

On 3K acres of Oak Mtn, between Woodland and Shiloh, we (30 folks) have had 21 deer down as of Monday.  8 bucks I think (nothing real big).  1st one was taken chasing hot doe about 2 weeks ago.  However, been a little chasing seen since and I saw 3 separate sets of good tracks - all running, on 3 different sets of doe tracks just this past weekend. Maybe the does are just not all timed and synchronized well this year. I thought main rut was to be later this year (normally 80% of our bucks are taken Nov 1 through 10). Most shots have been 8 to 9 a.m., few in evenings were taken early on in season.  Monday I saw 6 or 7 does all unharassed and feeding in colder weather at 830 to 9 a.m.  Sign has mostly gone from hardwoods to thickets now, with leaf drop. This next weekend supposed to still be colder.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Among five of us that hunt regular on our club outside of Woodland, we've taken 10 deer so far this year, including a 7, 8 and 10. Only the 7-pointer appeared to be in rut and he was shot on Nov. 1. The others were shot after that and showed no signs of being in rut. I did see a big one two weeks ago chasing a doe and grunting as they flew by me in a thicket going about mach 3.


----------



## riddler

Slow weekend on our club.  Looks like rut may be over.


----------



## win280

riddler said:


> Slow weekend on our club.  Looks like rut may be over.



I agree. Only saw 2 illegal bucks Sat A.M. 
Nothing else all weekend during legal hours.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slow at Slippery Hill this weekend. One doe killed Saturday. Only 3 hunters.

Nice buck seen Monday AM with lots of sign around.


----------



## AHP

Guys I hate to muddy the water, but the deer were moving all over the place for us this past weekend through yesterday. I imagine the remainder of the week should be good too.

The largest buck we've seen in a long time was recently(11/21) taken at 9:53 in the AM on our Cuddeback.

Good luck this week/weekend if you are able to get in the woods and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## win280

APH.
Not disagreeing with you,just curious as to where your club is.I hunt east of woodland.
A buddy killed a 8 pt on the Management area today(senior citizens hunt) said hocks were not showing rut activity.


----------



## win280

We are seeing deer. Just no really good shooters. Deer are moving in the post rut pattern on our place.
I think 2nd cycle for rut will be this weekend thru 1 week in Dec.
Good luck to ya'll and have a great Thankgiving. Hunt Safe.


----------



## AHP

win280 

No problem at all. We are between Junction City and Geneva. I will be in the woods through Sunday, so I will hopefully have some  news to report.

Happy Thanksgiving to all and God Bless.


----------



## win280

Thanks.
Always seems that the rut is different in the lower part vs . the upper part of Talbot for some reason.
We usually have the peak of the rut around the 10th of Nov.
I think it was early this year on our land.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

win280

I think it was a little early this year also.

Not really sure though.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

AHP said:


> Guys I hate to muddy the water, but the deer were moving all over the place for us this past weekend through yesterday. I imagine the remainder of the week should be good too.
> 
> The largest buck we've seen in a long time was recently(11/21) taken at 9:53 in the AM on our Cuddeback.
> 
> Good luck this week/weekend if you are able to get in the woods and Happy Thanksgiving.



We had a guy kill a 7 point last Sat at 7:30, I got pics but they're not real good. He said it was walkin in a trance, whatever that means. 
I heard one blow and then heard some antlers tickling at 8:30 last Sat. They took off when the guy who killed the 7 drove to my truck, slammed his door and put a note on my windshield to tell me about his deer.


----------



## AHP

*Report*

Just back from the woods this Thanksgiving and weekend. 

Movement was pretty steady and we harvested an 8 point on the morning of the 28th(SW wind/overcast) w/ archery tackle. He was chasing a doe when he was first spotted and was grunted up to w/in 5 yards of the stand when the shot occurred. His neck was swollen and his hocks were stinkin.


----------



## Unclebuck99

*Second Rut happening as we speak.*

Talbot County-  Get in the woods.  Second Rut underway as we speak.  Watched 3 bucks seperate hunts chasing does.  Johnny Chapman @ Champmans processing confirms increased number of bucks turned in this weekend.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Any updates on what is going down in Talbot?  Heading down this weekend and was curious.


----------



## PoBoy

I've heard less shots this year than ever.  Will the last deer hunter in Talbot please turn out the light when you leave?


----------



## jeffdavis20

Saw a couple chasing or running through on Monday afternoon and had them start to blow at me.  They were out of sight and could not get a shot.  Could not tell if it was two does running or a buck chasing a doe.  The deer in the back was considerably larger.  They were across the creek in some thick stuff so only got glimpses of them.  Granddadd missed a doe yesterday morning.


----------



## loughlin

*Bobcat*

got this picture about a mile West of Woodland


----------



## win280

Thats a big bobcat.Hows your  turkey population?


----------



## PoBoy

I know of one 900 acre club in Talbot that has hunted hard and got 2 does.  Looks good don't it.


----------



## win280

We hunt on 450 acres of private and paper Co. land.
We killed 3 bucks and 6 does this year. Seen more but didn't shoot.
Buddy's club killed 3 bucks and 3 does on 650 acres. The year was a success for us. But not as good as past years. Other friends in other counties are saying the same thing.Talbot is still a good County to hunt. IMO


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Member shot a nice doe this AM in a group of 4

This year has been slower than last


----------



## He Who Hunts

Giving it one more try in the morning before the rains come to wash out the weekend.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Went down Saturday morning. Saw handful of does right at first light but they spooked and one buck that looked to be a shooter but was in the thick stuff and didn't present a shot. That's it for me. Hope everybody had a good season and we'll get 'em next year.


----------



## riddler

I have contacted the Georgia Forestry Comm. and we are going to do a burn on our land in February.  I will let everyone know how it goe.  So far they have been great to deal with.  Also, getting ready to go to Alabama for a rut hunt in 2 weeks.


----------



## loughlin

I am doing a burn too, in February with the Georgia Forestry Comm.

It's on 175 acres just East of Woodland.  Where's your land?


----------



## win280

The forestry guys do a good job in Talbot Co. Had them do some fire breaks  and such for the last several years.Just remember you are responsible for controling the fire.If you are on 36 make sure your smoke doesn't cause a problem.DOT will assist with signs if you let them know ahead of time.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Turn out the lights the party's over!

Hope everyone had an enjoyable if not prosperous season.


----------



## PoBoy

Talbot seems to have a bit much hunting pressure.  Do you think it will even out on its own or are there some dark days ahead?


----------



## win280

Probably no more pressure than any other county. I've seen 2 tens and 1 12 pt. that we have never seen before. Naturally it was after season closed. Last year was a weird year for us. Bucks seemed almost totally nocturnal from the start. Maybe things will be different this year.


----------



## NDLucas

Saw some pretty good action in far west Talbot County this past season as always (small private tract ~100ac). Didn't shoot anything though, still watching a few very promising bucks. I'm really looking forward to the '09 season.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Any Talbot turkey scouting going on?


----------



## jimbolewis

not much going on seen 10 down by the creek


----------



## gititdone

*Turkeys*

LOOKS PRETTY GOOD DOWN ON THE THE CREEK-LOTS OF TURKS


----------



## jimbolewis

*GITITDONE son*


----------



## The Termite

*Any Turkey Reports???????*

Getting close to kill time, are they gobbling yet?


----------



## The Termite

*Git-R-Done*

I want to see the Git-R-Done Gobbler Strut.  There is nothing funnier than that in central Ga.


----------



## The Termite

Jimbo did u get your package from MO?  Your Welcome.


----------



## win280

Heard a fair amount of tree gobbling this last weekend. Then the RAIN set in.Should be a fairly good opening weekend.


----------



## riddler

Slow opening weekend for us with the longbeards.  No birds taken.


----------



## aaronward9

i shot a jake opening morning in talbot co. off Woodland Highway.  He gobbled 138 times AFTER i set up on him.  my girlfriends uncle also killed a jake.  nothing on Sunday though..


----------



## tcscout

*no gobblin*

didnt hear any gobblin for the past two weekends and only saw one hen in a field once...not much scratchin either....its weird...i feel like there wont be any gobblin this upcoming weekend either..


----------



## gititdone

termite when u going to the hill.we have had about 4 in. of rain this week


----------



## The Termite

I am going this Friday to the hill!  Have they been gobblin?


----------



## The Termite

Anyone hearing any turkey inTalbot?


----------



## jimbolewis




----------



## jimbolewis

what up termite


----------



## The Termite

Slippery Hill MO....I need to borrow your "Jumbo Lewis Decoder Ring"


----------



## win280

Not much turkey talking going on in Talbot this week


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

hunted TALBOT yesterday afternoon.................real quite


----------



## The Termite

Any gobbling yet??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## win280

I didn't hear a gobbler FRI,SAT,or SUN.Saw some feeding with hens in the P.M. while driving on 36 toward Thomaston.Very quiet.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We have hunted all but 2 weekends this season and had a decent amount of gobbling, I have killed 2 and my father has killed 2.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Anybody got any trailcam pics?

Where are the Talbot county boys?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I'll be posting some in the next couple weeks when I get a chance to go down and check the cameras. I know they are wearing out our feeders right now.


----------



## PoBoy

How bout a status on the Talbot Co. deer?  Anybody seeing any?


----------



## win280

Seeing fawns with mommas.Some bone being seen.Mainly at night with the hot weather.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Thansk guys, the deer are showing up a little on my place.


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Thansk guys, the deer are showing up a little on my place.



They always like your place during the winter.


----------



## bigfatboy

the county finally fixed the wash outs on anderson rd!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bigfatboy said:


> the county finally fixed the wash outs on anderson rd!!



Is the big land slide cleared out of the road just up from where the creek was washed out?  I hope to access the land by vehicle from Hawkins Rd. now.....


----------



## loughlin

I have a cabin I am renting in Woodland.  Info on it is at 

http://www.patweb.com/woodland

is comes with hunting on 143 acres.  Has four, one acre food plots.

It's a brand new 3 bed/3bath luxury log cabin with great views.  

If you are interested, please contact me at 
Patrick Loughlin
shopping@patweb.com
(404) 541-9557


----------



## win280

Thats a nice place you built. I'm just over the hill from you.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Anybody started planting fall food plots yet in talbot? we're planning on trying to plow and plant over the next 3 weeks. hope to keep moisture and we'll be ok, but if it turns hot and dry like talbot of past, we could be in trouble.


----------



## win280

We are planting this weekend.Been subsoiling and plowing all week.
Have the plots ready for the no till this weekend.
Hope we get some rain in Sept.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

We plan on planting the weekend of the 19th. Sprayed all of the plots and killed all of ther weeds. Only need to plow and plant, no mowing. Hope this works better for us.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

sprayed the plots 2 weeks ago and plan on plowing and planting them sept. 7th and 8th.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Well, we got 6 plots in this weekend.  A couple of them had good moisture in the soil and a couple were drier.  Got a sprinkle or two saturday morning when trying to get them tilled.  Hopefully the rains will pay off this week and the oats, wheat, rye, clovers, rape patches will begin to grow and flourish.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Well guys, Archery season is 5 days away. Whats your plans? Where do you plan to set up? Hardwoods? Food Plots? Remnants of Muscadines? 

On our place it appears that the muscadines are nearly gone. The persimmon trees are loaded but no where near ready. The acorns arent dropping. And the food plots have just been planted.  

For us I would say the first week or two may be relatively slow, which isnt uncommon with the heat.  Just wondering what some of you are thinking or planning.


----------



## win280

Creek or river bottoms for me this weekend.Same as you,no muscadines to speak of,food plots planted waiting on rain.


----------



## win280

Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable, and productive season this year.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Thanks win280 and good luck to the rest of the Talbot County Boys....and girls.

Will be planting this weekend and next, too hot to hunt. A couple of members will be out.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Well, opening day came and went. Not a lot of excitement yet. Did see a small doe in a creek bottom  Saturday morning and then missed a 30 yard shot at a coyote as he stepped out of my arrow path upon release. Another member missed a doe saturday night. Food plots are sprouting well after one week. Excited about them coming in full over the next few weeks.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Well, sad to say, but none of our club decided to brave the weather this weekend. Any one been to Talbot this weekend? Been getting reports of flood watches and warnings for there all weekend. Hope our food plots don't finish up growing in Appalachiacola.


----------



## snook24

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Well, sad to say, but none of our club decided to brave the weather this weekend. Any one been to Talbot this weekend? Been getting reports of flood watches and warnings for there all weekend. Hope our food plots don't finish up growing in Appalachiacola.



 Yea we decided to drive down sat midday and planned on staying the night but after all the rain and crossing a creek that flooded over our waist we headed out


----------



## cradawg

Do any of yall hunt, or know of someone who hunts near Paradise Farms ATV Park?


----------



## win280

I do.


----------



## win280

Let me rephrase that.I know some people who hunt close by.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Any reports? I haven't been down since the 19th and was wondering how the deer are moving, etc.


----------



## win280

Seeing a lot at night,But they are starting to move better during daylight.Starting to see rubs and a few scattered  small scapes.Found hardly no muscadines this year.Oaks are starting to drop, more red that white this year on our place.Glad our food plots are doing good.Had lots of rain since we planted.Suppose to rain this Sat.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Also found a few small scattered rubs. we also had little muscadines on our place. did find water oak and red oak acorns falling well this past weekend. food plots are growing well despite the heavy rains.


----------



## riddler

was down this past weekend and water oaks are dropping.  lots of sign by them.  saw some rubs and 1 scrape.  Put 3 cameras out so well see what's there.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

white oaks were beginning to fall this past weekend, but no real abundance. Red and water oaks still falling well. Deer havent found them yet, but should by this coming weekend.  Found a number of fresh scrapes all around.


----------



## win280

Leaving to go to the hunting land today to get ready for the M/L
Hope ya'll all have a safe and successful hunt this weekend.
Stop by if you can.
Barry


----------



## Atlanta Fatz

Guy killed a 9pt. this weekend that had black hocks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

A member's son killed a 10 pointer, didn't really show any signs of pre rutting yet. Was taken out of a food plot on an evening hunt.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Fairly slow this weekend. Lots of shooting Sat PM. Found several scrapes that were not there last weekend. Loved the cold weather but a little too windy. Missed a coyote. Should get better from here for  few weeks.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

We all saw a few over the weekend, but shooting was slow in our area. Saw a few small bucks and scrapes. Deer are hitting acorns heavily and foodplots are awaiting their turn. Should get better each week if weather cooperates.


----------



## WOODS N WATER

Killed an 8 pointer Sunday evening. Hocks were black and neck swollen. Bucks are ready waiting for the does to get right. Probably by this weekend you should see some chasing.


----------



## NDLucas

Yep, moving good in West Talbot for me. The bucks I'm seeing, their necks are huge right now, and are responding to calls & semi-chasing. Got some pics last week of two fighting. Scrapes are in overdrive.


----------



## Atlanta Fatz

Watched to seed bucks fighting for about 75 mintues.  Not seeing swollen necks.  Few scrapes.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Saw a couple small bucks by their self, not trailing does yet. The does I saw were also by their self. Have seen tons of scrapes and fresh rubs. A 8 pointer killed Sunday showed no sign of rutting yet either. Another week it should heat up. Sure did here alot of shooting Saturday a.m. in our neck of Talbot.


----------



## win280

We killed a 7 and 9 this weekend.  Necks swelling a little, Hocks  starting to smell.Next 2 weeks might be the weeks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody else got any rutting activity updates from this past week?


----------



## riddler

seeing scrapes.  Saw a small buck opening day.  Hocks were NOT black at all.  We are in Talbot near Junction City.


----------



## He Who Hunts

I hunted last Saturday through Monday and saw deer four out of five hunts. The bucks I saw were all less than four on a side and showed no signs of rutting activity, though started seeing fresh scrapes and rubs popping up. I did call in a spike with the can just to see if I could when he started walking away from me. Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Saw a 4 point on a morning hunt and shot a big doe last tuesday evening on a green plot.. No rutting activity observed for me as of this past tuesday.


Headed down on the 1st to hunt for a week. Saw chasing this time last year on our lease. Can't wait and i am expecting to see a bunch of deer.  Have progressively been seeing more and more deer each season.. Saw a ton of does and young bucks last year..


----------



## huntinga

Saw some chasing this weekend, another member shot a buck chasing a doe. Also saw 2 bucks sparing in a food plot, not serious about it. We're in the Talboton area.


----------



## riddler

No chasing seen in our area between Geneva and Junction City.  They are making scrapes like crazy and are getting some action on our trail cameras.  Very quite buck weekend for us.  Not much shooting around us this weekend either.


----------



## WOODS N WATER

My brother killed a nice 9pt yesterday afternoon from the same stand i killed my 8pt the Sunday evening before. The buck he killed had a swollen neck, but the hocks were not black yet. He's said the buck came in behind some does grunting up a storm. Also my dad saw some chasing this past Wednesday morning. The next couple of weeks ought to be hot and heavy.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

No sign of chasing yet on our place. But scrapes and rubs have popped up in a lot more places. Seen small bucks and does, but everything so far has been in singles.  Hopefully this coming weekend will unlock the activity. Im off work from Nov.5 through the 18. I am planning on spending most of it in the stand.


----------



## tcoker

cradawg said:


> Do any of yall hunt, or know of someone who hunts near Paradise Farms ATV Park?



I do. Are camp is near there anyway


----------



## tcoker

*Couple of bucks from Talbot...*

i posted these under trail cams so some of ya'll might have seen these, but they came between Labor Day and Muzzle Loader opener.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Anybody seen any rutting activity down in Talbot yet?  We are seeing scapes and rubs showing up a lot, but no chasing or anything like that yet.  Real slow weekend this past weekend.  Barely heard any shooting at all.  Starting this next Saturday (the 7th) I have 7 of the next 9 days off in the woods, hope I picked the right week!


----------



## win280

They were chasing does this weekend on our lease. Saw 3 different bucks right on the tails of does.
This week and next should be a good time to catch them being dumb.


----------



## jeffdavis20

win280 said:


> They were chasing does this weekend on our lease. Saw 3 different bucks right on the tails of does.
> This week and next should be a good time to catch them being dumb.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Neighbor killed a nice 8, 15 seconds behind a doe last Friday AM. another neighbor killed an 8 Friday PM feeding in the hrdwoods.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

The last 3 days I saw some small bucks (1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr. olds) chasing. Also saw a few younger bucks by theirselves. Have yet to see the older fellers 3 1/2 yrs old + running does. I think next week we should start seeing this. Our peak of the rut is around Nov. 15-18th too. Be glad when the new moon comes.


----------



## win280

All three of the bucks i saw were 3 1/2 or older. 2 were not great bucks. 1(the biggest) i couldn't get him to slow down to kill.Maybe he will be tired  by this weekend so I can kill him


----------



## The Termite

Come on Slippery Hill lets put a big one on the board!  JJ said he is bring JJJ to show you Ga boys how to do it.


----------



## win280

The Termite said:


> Come on Slippery Hill lets put a big one on the board!  JJ said he is bring JJJ to show you Ga boys how to do it.



I thought you were still sipping maragitas in the tiki hut.


----------



## riddler

had some chasing at our clib this weekend.  Had 1 legal nive buck chase a doe by , but they were too fast.  Also saw some does by therselves feeding with no bucks around.  Getting some nice trail camera pics on scrapes now.


----------



## win280

Saw 9 does and 3 bucks on sat. Chasing pretty hard this  last weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Chasing has definitely started, bucks were moving. Know of 4 nice bucks killed near our club. This week should be hot. Hope it lasts til next weekend.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

They started chasing middle of last week on our land... 2 decent 8 points killed.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Member killed a nice 10 point this past Friday and an 8 point missed.

Bucks moving good..


----------



## NDLucas

Dominant bucks are starting to stir. Young 'uns started chasing 2 weeks ago in my area. Seeing dominant bucks starting to visit scrapes and move a bit more during daylight hours. It's almost primetime.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Its definitely on, we had a nice one killed yesterday chasin. it should peak out in the next week.


----------



## riddler

Some chasing on our Talbot club as well.  1 nice buck seen SAT a.m. by himself and was not chasing but he was on the hunt.  Cooler weather would be nice.  Trail cam pictures on scrapes slowing down now.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

No visible signs of chasing until last Sunday on our place on Poplar Trace Rd. but then all week they were kicking it in hard. one member killed a nice 8 point, another missed a nice buck, another saw a couple diferent bucks but couldnt get shots, and the does apparently came back into town. Before last week, we had seen barely any does since beginning of season.


----------



## cradawg

I am having a terrific rut.  The last two weeks no matter where I go on my property a little 4 pointer always seems to find me.  I'll probably lay in bed awake all night tonight just wondering where I'll see him tomorrow.  The best part is I haven't even heard the first grunt or chase.  It's times like these that remind me why I like to fish so much!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am right there with ya dude! i spent 13 straight days in the woods and only saw 7 deer. i was thinkin of taking up crow shooting.


----------



## cradawg

You talkin' bout this?






I've had a bad season, but not bad enough to start shootin' crow!

If I happened to be around the fire at camp playing a game of UNO I might reconsider!!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Hahaha!

You got me on that one!

nevermind, no i aint that bad


----------



## jeffdavis20

Anybody do any good last week/weekend?  Wondering if everything is slowing down and going into the nocturnal phase?  I was not able to go last week, was out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## win280

Hunted Friday,sat, and sunday saw the grand total of 1 doe on sat @ 6;10 in the evening while getting out of the stand. Sure is slow right now. The 2nd rut ( if we have one) should be this weekend. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Agree its a dead time right now, but the bucks should start chasing the does that were not breed in November here in the next few days.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Hunted Friday, Saturday and Sunday and saw more movement this weekend with does than I've seen all season. My dad saw nine does and I saw five, all singles except for a group of two. All we've been seeing this year is small bucks. Unless things change, this will be the first year in a long time our club hasn't shot a 4 on a side buck, or even seen one for that matter.


----------



## win280

He Who Hunts said:


> Hunted Friday, Saturday and Sunday and saw more movement this weekend with does than I've seen all season. My dad saw nine does and I saw five, all singles except for a group of two. All we've been seeing this year is small bucks. Unless things change, this will be the first year in a long time our club hasn't shot a 4 on a side buck, or even seen one for that matter.



North or south part of the county?I'm in the north.


----------



## He Who Hunts

Sorry Win280 I've been without a computer for a couple of days ... we're outside of Woodland about three or four miles from Chapman's Processing on a dirt road called Tax (Tack) Road between the highway coming into Woodland and Pleasant Valley Road.

We also have property near Ellerslie (one town over from Waverly Hall) in Harris County and there hasn't been much movement since the middle of November there.


----------



## win280

He who hunts
Appreciate that info. I hunt about 3 miles east of woodland on 36..


----------



## He Who Hunts

win280 said:


> He who hunts
> Appreciate that info. I hunt about 3 miles east of woodland on 36..



We used to hunt property on 36 outside of Woodland across the highway and to the right of the new-looking brick house that stands out there by itself. The property has two gates locked together, but we gave it up about seven years ago.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Anybody doing anything down in Talbot?  Heading down this afternoon to stay through the weekend.  Just curious.....


----------



## AHP

My great uncle is heading out to our place tomorrow morning to sit for a few hours - I will let you know what he sees.

Good luck to you.


----------



## win280

I'll be there tomorrow thru Sun.
Didn't hunt last weekend,This weekend should be pretty good for the deer to move.I know of 3 bucks killed last weekend.Nothing huge,but good solid bucks3 1/2 yr old, scoring around 100-110.
I have my eyes set on a 10 point that will score 120-125.Hope he cooperates with me to get him out of the cold.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Good deal guys.  Good to luck to you all.  I am hoping for some of the same!


----------



## brunofishing

I have seen a good bit of action in the after noon around 5. and the rut seems to be coming back a little.


----------



## AHP

jeffdavis20

Great uncle only saw a couple does, on the food plots. Hope you had some luck.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Thanks for the info man.  I did not do much better.  I did try and take a doe in the clear cut, but flat out missed.  

Another member saw a spike and a doe.  That was all.  Rain sent me home on Saturday.  Anyone else do anything this weekend?

Jeff



AHP said:


> jeffdavis20
> 
> Great uncle only saw a couple does, on the food plots. Hope you had some luck.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody been in the woods, any reports? Was going down for the next few days and wonder if the 2nd rut has come and gone?


----------



## He Who Hunts

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody been in the woods, any reports? Was going down for the next few days and wonder if the 2nd rut has come and gone?



I'd like a report too. I haven't been since Thanksgiving and was thinking about heading down this weekend. After all this rain today, I was thinking they should be moving Saturday even if it is windy.


----------



## win280

Saw some  bucks chasing last weekend at nite,Didn't see anything during shooting hours.


----------



## nickel back

seen 3 bucks Saturday morning bout 8:15am.


----------



## win280

Killed a 8 pt Monday 12/28 P.M. chasing a doe.Neck was swollen and hocks were black.Go figure.


----------



## jeffdavis20

Anybody go over New Years?  Heading down this weekend to close down the camp and get everything out.  Wondering if there had been any action.  

Anybody else going this last weekend of the season?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

jeffdavis20 said:


> Anybody go over New Years?  Heading down this weekend to close down the camp and get everything out.  Wondering if there had been any action.
> 
> Anybody else going this last weekend of the season?



Windy, cold, and a full moon.

Buddy popped a doe @ 9:am on Fri and saw does in a different spot walking a ridge @ 9:am on Sat

Didn't hear any shooting on Sat


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Tonk, why didn't you come by and play cards?

Needed a fourth.

Win280 pics? Congrats


----------



## win280

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Tonk, why didn't you come by and play cards?
> 
> Needed a fourth.
> 
> Win280 pics? Congrats



I'll try to bring them by your place this weekend.
Saw 2 does on Sat. Friend killed 8 pt over by Mos place on Sat.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Tonk, why didn't you come by and play cards?
> 
> Needed a fourth.
> 
> Win280 pics? Congrats




I told Numbnuts you weren't there that you hunted Alabama. 
You know my phone dosen't work down there








... and I need my $20.00 this week for gas to get home


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Tonk,
Was in Alabama all week but came to Talbot Friday thru Sunday.

Sure was cold!

Rut is just kicking in in Alabama, need to get back there. We killed 2 nice bucks over there in the last few days. Need to get back!


----------



## win280

Killed a 8 pt on Friday A.M. hocks were stinking bad.
Ended the season with  2 bucks and no does.


----------



## riddler

Anyone receive a $60 garbage collection bill from Talbout County?  We told them we did not want garbage service.  We have a cabin with water and power and they said that we have not choice.  They are dropping off a garbage collection can at our gate.  How stupid.  We always take our garbage back with us each weekend.


----------



## win280

riddler said:


> Anyone receive a $60 garbage collection bill from Talbout County?  We told them we did not want garbage service.  We have a cabin with water and power and they said that we have not choice.  They are dropping off a garbage collection can at our gate.  How stupid.  We always take our garbage back with us each weekend.



You will need to contact you county commissioner about this. The lady in the office will be of no help.
The contract was written to include any structure with power and water. If that is the case , then every barn in the county should have garbage P.U as well as any abandoned house that still has power to it.
The actual cost is 120.00 per year,with the county paying 60.00(taxpayers) and the landowner paying the other 60.00 direct.
This is billed in arrears,so the 2009 bill should not be valid unless you have had garbage p.u for 2009.
Good luck.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

Anybody else in the turkey woods this past weekend?

We had birds gobbling all around opening morning, but as usual on opening day, they hit the ground and were henned up. We followed, attempted to circle, but the hens would just pull them farther away when we called. In the next week or two things should get better. Seen some strutting in the fields today on the ride home in the rain.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

We had a lot of gobbling but as it goes they were henned up. Had one Saturday morning stay on the other side of the creek and strut but then was pulled off by a hen. Then Sunday we decided to head out in the rain and had 4 gobblers across the clear cut just going back in forth but had about 8 hens with them so that was a no go pulling them across before the rain. We will be back at it next weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Heard several yesterday morning gobbling but like was said before seems they were more interested in following the hens than coming to us.
Did have 1 nice bird taken Saturday on the club.


----------



## bassman bo

Hunted saturday morning off of hwy.208, no gobbles, no sightings.


----------

